# VANCOUVER & BURBS: Random Photos



## capricorn2000

Pics below


----------



## MarkHerz

wow! thanks for all the info!
two questions though:

1. Lonsdale Quay: Where to take the seabus to this Quay? And the bus terminal to Grouse Mt is beside the market at the Quay right? How long is the travel time to the mountain and how long is the cable car ride to the top? Do they have frequent services?

2. Whistler: So Pacific Central, the one in the pic is like Union Station here? Do they have frequent services to Whistler or do I have to book tickets in advance? Which bus liner is that? Or is there a train line? I thought Skytrain goes to Whistler or I might have heard it wrong.

3. Seabus: Sorry, I just said earlier two lol. So in order to go to False Creek, we have to take the Seabus right, is it like a water taxi where you pay everytime you ride? Or is it a tourist boat that goes into many different places and you can hop on the boat anytime with one ticket? Or are there passes? Is the Seabus a good way to see places in Vancouver?

4. Last question: Which mall is best? And where to go for shopping? How about the best cinema? Any good downtown places or plazas or squares where people do a lot of activities at night or just for strolling at nighttime?

5. Last one, really: What's the one thing or 5 or 10 that I must do/ see and not miss in Vancouver? So far, I'm planning to see Yaletown, Gastown, False Creek, Granville, then to Lonsdale Quay and the top of Grouse Mt like what you suggested, and Whistler. Are there other stuff like boat tours to the surrounding places, and maybe to see some whales, or scenic touristy mountain aside from Grouse?

Thanks, thanks, thanks big time bro!!!


----------



## capricorn2000

*@ kingsway and DWest *- - -thanks guys for your comments and I'm glad you
visit my thread oftenly.



















@ Mark : These are two maps of downtown Vancouver - the first map is the latest but the second (2007) is clearer. I advise you to get some free brochures from tourist info booth once you get here. Anyways, to answer your questions...

1) Go to Waterfront station to take the seabus (my pic#308) to Lonsdale Quay. Right after the seabus exit is a bus terminal where you can catch a bus to Grouse mountain and from there the cable cars up the mountain. Now, after the seabus exit...to your right is Lonsdale quay market (pics 320-345 & 506-12) and to your left is small park (pics 346-50). In these areas you can have a panoramic view of Vancouver skyline. (Note: this is the only seabus line - waterfront to lonsdale)

2) Bus to Whistler is at/near ScienceWorld/Main. I advise you to make a reservation as I believe there will be unusually large amount of passengers.

3) As I said in answer1, there's only one seabus line but if you're into biking, I think it's a better way to explore the riverbanks. There's a bike lane on those dotted lines upto Canada Place. You can estimate the distance through the map's scale. Try this rent-a-bike: bicyle sports pacific phone (604)682-4537.

4. For malling, you can start from Sear's (Granville-Robson) go underground which connects to Pacific mall & The Bay. If you want a really big mall - try Metrotown (pics 441-460) in Burnaby (a suburb) via skytrain. 
Along Robson street are small shops (ala Rodeo Drive in Hollywood without those expensive signature names) and also good for strolling. Other streets for strolling are Granville downtown, Davie and Denman.

5.(a) You can explore Stanley park with a bike. there are some interesting areas like the aquarium, totem poles, rose garden, brockton oval, lost lagoon and prospect point where there are small shops and a good place to shoot Lion's gate bridge. More than half of the park is a forest.
(b)Also Queen Elizabeth park which is located on a hill on Cambie/33th ave. There's a covered garden of various plants but with an entrance fee, tennis courts, picnic grounds, restaurant and a nice view of the city.
(c) Van Dusen Botanical Garden on Oak/37th ave - with entrance fee.
(d) if you are daring, you can check Wrecked beach which is a nude beach during summer. This is located outside gate 6 of Univ of BC on trail 6 which is about 500 steps down to the beach. This area is forested.

I hope I answered most of your questions.


----------



## MarkHerz

Hey, thanks a lot! You've been really helpful! Appreciate it!!!
And sorry for the trouble, many thanks again!! I'll check the specified pictures!!


----------



## capricorn2000

^^you're welcome dude.

random shots of English Bay taken a couple of months ago.

528.









529.









530.









531.









532.


----------



## capricorn2000

more on English Bay

533.









534.









535.









536.









537. This is the place for the Polar bear swim every first of January. Also the best place for the summer fireworks









_____________________________________________________
*VANCOUVER 2010 OLYMPICS*


----------



## manba

I love this city. Is the best in north america, well in my opinion.


----------



## capricorn2000

manba said:


> I love this city. Is the best in north america, well in my opinion.


one of the best, maybe, being having a nice location efficient public transpo and many more but there are things it hasn't that other cities have like great museums and other stuffs;
Thanks anyways for dropping by and I hope this is not the last.


----------



## capricorn2000

some random photos of downtown buildings

538.









539.









540.









541. Davie Street and Thurlow (Part of West End)









542. Davie Street and Thurlow (Part of West End)


----------



## capricorn2000

more downtown photos.

543.









544.









545. A breaker 









546. another breaker


----------



## charliewong90

-deleted- sorry for this....


----------



## charliewong90

capricorn2000 said:


> 539.


This Sheraton Wall Center is my favorite building in this city....it looks chic and sleek.

The rest of the photos are really great.


----------



## capricorn2000

charliewong90 said:


> This Sheraton Wall Center is my favorite building in this city....it looks chic and sleek.
> 
> The rest of the photos are really great.


Yeah I agree with you Charlie. The Sheraton Vancouver Wall Center is really great and elegant....a two-tone glass oval tower and it's my favorite too.
anyways, thanks for dropping by and for appreciating my photos.


----------



## PortoNuts

Great buildings! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Those recent photos from Vancouver are really very nice as well


----------



## capricorn2000

PortoNuts said:


> Great buildings! :applause:





christos-greece said:


> Those recent photos from Vancouver are really very nice as well



Thanks PortoNuts and Chris for appreciating my photos.


----------



## PortoNuts

You're welcome :cheers2:. Vancouver is one of my favourite North American cities.


----------



## koolio

I love the wall centre ... however, I wish that the city had allowed the constructors to install the uniformly dark toned windows all the way up to the top.


----------



## capricorn2000

koolio said:


> I love the wall centre ... however, I wish that the city had allowed the constructors to install the uniformly dark toned windows all the way up to the top.


I thought so too. The wall center would look better with one-tone color.

Anyways, I'm posting these which I took in 1997 with an slr cam ..mmm about 13 years ago..

547.









548.









549.


----------



## kingsway

capricorn2000 said:


> .
> 
> Anyways, I'm posting these which I took in 1997 with an slr cam ..mmm about 13 years ago..
> 
> 547.


These three photos are awesomely beautiful. they look like a postcard specially this one I quoted.
thanks for sharing us your old photos.


----------



## DWest

you did it again @ capricorn2000....those are great photos specially those you took way back in 1997... I can't thank you less.




capricorn2000 said:


> Some random photos of Whistler at summertime with my small camcorder.
> Apology for the quality and excuse for posting as they are "out" of thread's title.
> 
> 515. I believe this is one of the Olympic venues...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 516.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 517.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 518.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 519.



So not far from today, this place will gonna get pretty busy.


----------



## [email protected]

Vancouver shure looks lovely!


----------



## capricorn2000

kingsway said:


> These three photos are awesomely beautiful. they look like a postcard specially this one I quoted.
> You did it again @ capricorn2000. thanks for sharing us your old photos.


Likewise, thanks for dropping by.



DWest said:


> you did it again @ capricorn2000....those are great photos specially those you took way back in 1997... I can't thank you less.
> 
> So not far from today, this place will gonna get pretty busy.


thanks pal....seems like "did it again" is the popular phrase of the day.
Anyways, definitely, Whistler is gonna get too busy not far from today.



[email protected] said:


> Vancouver shure looks lovely!


I agree...thanks [email protected]


----------



## capricorn2000

I had a nature tripping at *Stanley park * (Area: 1001 acres/404.9 hectares) one fall day and these are some of the photos I thought worth uploading. hope you like them.

550.









551.









552.


----------



## capricorn2000

more....

553.









554.









555.


----------



## capricorn2000

and last...

556.









557.









558. Part of Lost Lagoon


----------



## Chadoh25

NICE!


----------



## charliewong90

capricorn2000 said:


> and last...
> 
> 556.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice update and I like this picture ^^
> Are they a couple or mother & daughter?
> I know you don't have a way to determine that
> but thanks again for sharing.


----------



## aster4000

beautiful Vancouver.


----------



## kingsway

capricorn2000 said:


> more....
> 
> 554.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is so peaceful and cool.
> Stanley Park is one of the largest parks in North America if not the world.
> Thank you for the update.


----------



## capricorn2000

Chadoh25 said:


> NICE!


thanks pal for dropping by.



charliewong90 said:


> nice update and I like this picture ^^
> Are they a couple or mother & daughter?
> I know you don't have a way to determine that
> but thanks again for sharing.


thank you charlie and welcome too.



aster4000 said:


> beautiful Vancouver.


yes I agree aster4000. anyways thanks for that.



kingsway said:


> this is so peaceful and cool.
> Stanley Park is one of the largest parks in North America if not the world.
> Thank you for the update.


thank you for your comment pal.
yes, I believe Stanley Park is one of the largest parks that is located within a city in NA or maybe in the world.


----------



## capricorn2000

some random photos of YVR airport...

559.









560.









561.


----------



## capricorn2000

more of YVR airport..

562.









563.









564.


----------



## capricorn2000

some more..

565.









566.









567.


----------



## capricorn2000

lastly..

568.









569.









570. then Up Up and Away


----------



## MarkHerz

nice photos!! where is that taken from? the last one i mean? thanks!!


----------



## capricorn2000

Airborn
571.









572.









573. an abstract painting









574. a light of hope


----------



## capricorn2000

MarkHerz said:


> nice photos!! where is that taken from? the last one i mean? thanks!!


That was taken from the plane which had just taken off YVR.
anyways,thanks Mark for dropping by.


----------



## aster4000

capricorn2000 said:


>


this is so beautiful and it's like a European alps.
thanks for the update.


----------



## kingsway

nice photos specially that of snow-capped mountains.


----------



## capricorn2000

^^ thank you *aster4000* and *kingsway* for your comments.

Vancouver photos shot from North Van...



576.









577.


----------



## capricorn2000

more night shots..

578. Hasting west









579. Granville downtown









580. Burrard street


----------



## capricorn2000

581.









582. Robson square ice skating









583. Cambie Street....underneath is the canada line(waterfront to YVR & Richmond)


----------



## DWest

capricorn2000 said:


> 576.


nice update and I love this one specially ^^


----------



## aster4000

those are beautiful night shots specially the panorama.


----------



## capricorn2000

thank you _DWest_ and _Aster4000_ for your appreciation.

More random photos of Vancouver....

584.









585.









586.


----------



## capricorn2000

Vancouver still

587.









588.









589.


----------



## kingsway

capricorn2000 said:


> 589.



nice photo update and I particularly like this one ^^
Am I expecting some street level photos during the Olympic game?
thanks anyways for them.


----------



## skylark

beautiful shots specially the last one.


----------



## capricorn2000

kingsway said:


> nice photo update and I particularly like this one ^^
> Am I expecting some street level photos during the Olympic game?
> thanks anyways for them.


Thanks pal...Yes, I'm looking forward to that - taking some photos during the Olympics.

Thanks too *skylark* for dropping by.

_________________________________________________________________

It was a bright sunny Tuesday and I was out for shooting.
First stop - *the West End*
It's kind of funny 'cos the winter Olympics hasn't started yet and there's the first spring bloom. Mind you, Vancouver hasn't have a real snowfall for this winter yet and I doubt it will have one.
Anyways, enjoy the photos....

590.









591.









West End has its share of detached old houses which most of them were recently renovated.
592.









593.









594.


----------



## capricorn2000

more of *West End*

595.









596.









597. these cherry trees are starting to blossom....


----------



## capricorn2000

*the West End still*...

598.









599.









600.


----------



## capricorn2000

*more of West End...*

601.









602.









603.


----------



## capricorn2000

Old flats and tall trees...

604.









605.









606.


----------



## capricorn2000

and last for this series....

607.









608.









609.


----------



## aster4000

capricorn2000 said:


>



looks like spring is around the corner...
(shout) I want some snow for the Olympics! (shout)


----------



## capricorn2000

^^ thanks pal for dropping by....

Olympics will start tomorrow - a warm welcome to all visitors and wish you all
a pleasant stay and meaningful experience.

some shots at *Davie street*....

610. maybe this would look nicer at night time.









611.









612.









613.









614.









615.









616.


----------



## DWest

great set of photos of West End and Davie Street.
for the next two weeks there will be more people in this area.
wish you upload more related to the Olympics,
and many thanks .


----------



## capricorn2000

DWest said:


> great set of photos of West End and Davie Street.
> for the next two weeks there will be more people in this area.
> wish you upload more related to the Olympics,
> and many thanks .


thanks and I'm sure you have checked the other thread related to Olympics as you wish....

*Yaletown* where the rows of classy restaurants, bars and sidewalk cafes are...Photos shot on Feb. 9, 2010.

617.









618.









619.









620.


----------



## capricorn2000

621.









622.









623.









624.


----------



## kingsway

beautiful photos of the residential areas in West End and also the old quarter of Yaletown of rows of pubs and restaurants.


----------



## aster4000

nice shots specially the West End area.
I always find Yaletown as a place to unwind.
thank you dude for the update.


----------



## Taller Better

Nice show from Vancouver tonight with the opening of the Olympics!


----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos!


----------



## christos-greece

Those last photos are indeed great


----------



## capricorn2000

Taller said:


> Nice show from Vancouver tonight with the opening of the Olympics!


It was indeed a nice show. I was somewhere in downtown that time to catch on Wayne Gretzky riding in a pick-up to light the other couldron but the weather was really uncooperative - it was raining so I just settled myself somewhere with a live telecast where I shot some and upload them on the other thread.

Anyways, many thanks to *Greg, kingsway,aster4000,Chadoh25 and Chris* for dropping by.


----------



## capricorn2000

*It's Chinese New Year today - the year of the Tiger....*

625. Chinese gate at Pender street taken Feb. 11, 2010









626. @ Tinseltown taken Feb. 11, 2010









Photos were shot today at Granville Island market....
627.









628.









629.


----------



## capricorn2000

Chinatown Vancouver shots taken today....

630. I wasn't able to shoot street celebration as I was at Granville Island..
this guy's performance seemed done and is going home.









631. 









632.









633.


----------



## capricorn2000

More random shots....

634.









635.









636.









637.


----------



## capricorn2000

lastly...

638.









639.









640.









641.


----------



## Chadoh25

COOL!


----------



## skylark

these photos are really great and up to date.
thank you dude for your effort.


----------



## charliewong90

nice update specially the chinatown area.


----------



## skylark

thanks for your thread.
is there a possibility to post some shots of richmond too if you have time?


----------



## capricorn2000

skylark said:


> thanks for your thread.
> is there a possibility to post some shots of richmond too if you have time?


I will do that eventually and thanks for the suggestion.

And *Chad and Charlie*, thanks for dropping by.

____________________________________________
*At Granville Island on Feb. 14, 2010*


642.









643.









644.









645.









646.


----------



## capricorn2000

647.









648.









649.









650.









651.


----------



## capricorn2000

*Still In Granville Island *

652.









653.









654.









655.


----------



## kingsway

great photo update and I like your post # 240 - people watching?


----------



## capricorn2000

^^ thanks kingsway....yes, I'm still on people watching.....

656.









657.









658.









659.


----------



## capricorn2000

660.









661.









662.









663.


----------



## capricorn2000

Random shots on the pier...
664.









665.









666.









667.


----------



## capricorn2000

Random shots around Granville island

668.









669.









670.









671.


----------



## capricorn2000

672.









673.









674.









675.


----------



## capricorn2000

676.









677.









678.









679.


----------



## Taller Better

More great pics!! Thank you!


----------



## capricorn2000

thank you too Greg ^^

Looking out off Granville Island

680.









681.









682.









683.









684.


----------



## capricorn2000

Still looking out..

685.









686.









687.









688.









689.


----------



## capricorn2000

Within Granville Island...

690. Cement factory - still operational...









691.









692.









693. A brewery


----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos!


----------



## aster4000

capricorn2000 said:


> *Still In Granville Island *
> 
> 652.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 653.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 654.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 655.


I like this series of photos....... awesome!!!


----------



## DWest

nice collection of photos.


----------



## kingsway

capricorn2000 said:


> 661.


awesome pictures and I specially like this ^^
this is a great job capricorn.


----------



## capricorn2000

Thanks a lot guys^^^^

694. Downtown Granville at dusk









695.









696.


----------



## capricorn2000

697. Still at Granville









698.


----------



## capricorn2000

699. Some Highrises









700.









701.









702.


----------



## capricorn2000

703.









704.









705.


----------



## Elnerico

I love those cute cement trucks. I saw a strawberry one last summer hehe.


----------



## capricorn2000

Elnerico said:


> I love those cute cement trucks. I saw a strawberry one last summer hehe.


yeah, they look like toy trucks.

some shots along West Broadway...

706.









707.









708.


----------



## capricorn2000

The skyline taken from West Broadway...
709.









710.









711.









712.


----------



## Chadoh25

^^ NICE!! GO TEAM CANADA!


----------



## skylark

awesome photos!!!


----------



## kingsway

capricorn2000 said:


> 700.


great pictures cap!!! I like the way you shot this ^^

thanks man...


----------



## capricorn2000

thank you guys - *Chad, skylark and kingsway*

*English Bay revisited* in the late afternoon till dusk....

713.









714.









715.


----------



## capricorn2000

Sylvia Hotel...
716.









717.









718.


----------



## FabriFlorence

Vancouver is absolutely fantastic!!!


----------



## capricorn2000

thank you *FabriFlorence* for that compliment.^^


719. with permission to shot, this couple is seemingly homeless as you can see thier stuff in the supermarket cart at the back. they're nice and they smiled. so I smiled back









720. One thing that one can't miss when at the bay is this tree atop a building.









721.


----------



## capricorn2000

722. Across the bay is Kitsilano which is mostly inhabited by yuppies.









723. That's Vanier park and Vancouver museum(domed building) which in its collections include artifacts, a mummy purchased in Egypt during WWI and taxidermy of local game and wildlife. In between the park and those logs is a waterway to False creek.









724. a silhoutte of cargo ships anchored at the Bay.


----------



## capricorn2000

725.









726.









727.


----------



## aster4000

beautiful English bay.
photo # 727 seems to be a romantic couple.
great job capricorn and thanks for sharing them...


----------



## capricorn2000

^^you're welcome and thanks too *aster*.

as I was leaving the bay, a plane flew by and made this line in the sky.

728.









729.









730.









731.









732. I was famish after an afternoon shooting so I went to my favorite restaurant for some oriental food.


----------



## spongeg

thats the snow making plane!!

lol

I've seen it in the same spot a few times the last couple of weeks...

my friend and I joke that they are trying to make snow for the olympics


----------



## MarkHerz

I really miss Vancouver and Whistler, I felt 10 years younger there..


----------



## DWest

great pictures!!!


----------



## kingsway

nice shots of the English bay.


----------



## kalibob32

so liveable and nice


----------



## capricorn2000

spongeg said:


> thats the snow making plane!!
> 
> lol
> 
> I've seen it in the same spot a few times the last couple of weeks...
> 
> my friend and I joke that they are trying to make snow for the olympics


well, I would like to believe but not when they appear during summertime.



MarkHerz said:


> I really miss Vancouver and Whistler, I felt 10 years younger there..


you can always come back here Mark.



DWest said:


> great pictures!!!





kalibob32 said:


> so liveable and nice


thanks DWest and kalibob32 for dropping by

more random shots...

733.









734.









735. 









736.









737.


----------



## capricorn2000

738.









739.









740.









741.









742.


----------



## aster4000

nice photo update!!!


----------



## DWest

beautiful pictures of beautiful Vancouver!


----------



## aster4000

capricorn2000 said:


> 735.


I'd noticed that this photo has 3 types of buildings, that is - a house,
an old apartment and a highrise condo. BTW, nice shot though.


----------



## capricorn2000

781.









782.









783.


----------



## capricorn2000

784. the unwilling model









785. the unwilling model 2









786. "I don't care less"


----------



## kingsway

awesome series of photos.
thanks for more.


----------



## aster4000

interesting photos of street people.
want to see some more!


----------



## DWest

wow, these are very interesting subjects @ capricorn.
great set of photos!!!


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thank you thank you guys......here are some more.

787.









788.









789.









790.


----------



## capricorn2000

791.









792.









793.









794.


----------



## capricorn2000

795.









796.









797.









798.


----------



## capricorn2000

799.









800.









801.









802.


----------



## capricorn2000

803.









804.









805.









806.









807.


----------



## capricorn2000

808.









809.









810.









811.









812.


----------



## Plumber73

Quite the collection of pics. Thanks for posting.

Is it just me, or does the BC Place roof look like it is sagging a bit. Check pic #746. Probably from all that gear being hung from it.


----------



## Plumber73

"*722. Across the bay is Kitsilano which is mostly inhabited by yuppies.*" :lol: Gee, thanks. As if there are no yuppies anywhere else in Vancouver.


----------



## MikVelo

Excellents pictures and Vancouver is one of the best cities of the world, amazing really.


----------



## Guest

Loving the yeti  What is the vibe like now that the Olympics is over ? are the Canadians still on a high ? Congrats on a great medal tally - well done :colgate:


----------



## kingsway

Plumber73 said:


> "*722. Across the bay is Kitsilano which is mostly inhabited by yuppies.*" :lol: Gee, thanks. As if there are no yuppies anywhere else in Vancouver.


I'd lived in this area for almost 4 years and I think there are more concentration of yuppies than anywhere else. 
But of course, yuppies live anywhere and everywhere in greater Vancouver.

BTW, great set of photos capricorn....


----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos! The guy from Estonia is cute! hehehe


----------



## Plumber73

kingsway said:


> I'd lived in this area for almost 4 years and I think there are more concentration of yuppies than anywhere else.
> But of course, yuppies live anywhere and everywhere in greater Vancouver.
> 
> BTW, great set of photos capricorn....


If by yuppies you mean younger people with money, then I'd agree that Kits has plenty of that.


----------



## DWest

^^I always thought, or most of them yuppies have comparatively big salaries
that they can afford a good lifestyle and Kits is kinda upscale area.

anyways, nice photo update @ capricorn...


----------



## Plumber73

DWest said:


> ^^I always thought, or most of them yuppies have comparatively big salaries
> that they can afford a good lifestyle and Kits is kinda upscale area.


If that is the full extent of the meaning, then the whole north shore, much of downtown, and west side could be included at the very least. But I think there is more to the word than that for a lot of people, as it seems to be used in a derogatory sense. Why Kits is singled out, I haven't quite figured that out yet.


----------



## aster4000

nice photos of the old builldings at Mt. Pleasant.


----------



## capricorn2000

Blindfold said:


> This building has always remined me of St Martin's Tower in Perth:


I agree, The RBC (Royal Bank Bldg) has similar design with stmartinstower
and oh yes, Perth has lots of highrises and has massive skyline too.




DWest said:


> great photo update.
> this building looks like a prop on those Western cowboy movies.


it seems like and that's the reason why I took a photo.

anyways, thank you for dropping by and also to *kingsway, Chris *and *aster4000.*
___________________________________________________________________________
*more random photos of Mt. Pleasant/Main area....*

851.









852.









853.


----------



## capricorn2000

854.









855.









856.









857.


----------



## capricorn2000

858.









859.









860.









861.


----------



## skylark

lovely shots specially the cherry blossoms.
Main street is one vibrant place.


----------



## charliewong90

wow great photos!!!


----------



## Chadoh25

ausgezeichnet!


----------



## kingsway

great photo update.
that Heritage Hall is really a treasure.


----------



## capricorn2000

Chadoh25 said:


> ausgezeichnet!


thanks *Chad* though frankly I don't understand what you wrote.

Likewise, to *skylark, charlie *and *kingsway* for your comments.

____________________________________________________________
*Pacific Central *- train and bus stations.


862.









863.









864.









865.


----------



## capricorn2000

866.









867.









868.









869.


----------



## DWest

lovely pictures!!!


----------



## capricorn2000

^^ thank you *DWest* for dropping by.

One rainy day at Vancouver.

870.









871.









872.









873.


----------



## capricorn2000

874.









875.









876.


----------



## aster4000

cool photos of heritage buildings.
the city is beautiful even on a rainy day.


----------



## MarkHerz

I think I'm suffering from post-Olympic depression again =(
haha


----------



## kingsway

QUOTE=capricorn2000;53654653]
870.








871.








[/QUOTE]


this is always one of my favorite buildings in the city.
thanks for uploading it.


----------



## DWest

nice photos as usual pal!!!


----------



## capricorn2000

aster4000 said:


> cool photos of heritage buildings.
> the city is beautiful even on a rainy day.


definitely, some people love rain like me.



MarkHerz said:


> I think I'm suffering from post-Olympic depression again =(
> haha


hey mark, you can always come back here.



kingsway said:


> QUOTE=capricorn2000;53654653]
> 
> this is always one of my favorite buildings in the city.
> 
> thanks for uploading it.


and mine too and you're welcome.




DWest said:


> nice photos as usual pal!!!


thanks for the compliment pal.
________________________________________________

more random photos of *Yaletown's* restaurant row...

877.










878.









879.









880.


----------



## capricorn2000

881.









882.









883.


----------



## Chadoh25

Once again, well done my friend! I can't wait to come back to Vancouver!


----------



## capricorn2000

Chadoh25 said:


> Once again, well done my friend! I can't wait to come back to Vancouver!


by all means Chad, you can always come back.


884.









885.









886.


----------



## skylark

great update and nice photos of Yaletown..


----------



## aster4000

interesting photos of restaurants/cafes..



capricorn2000 said:


> 882.


 ^^ my dream car!!!


----------



## DWest

cool photos.
nice choice of car aster..


----------



## Guest

Gr8 strip of cafes  The fashion parade  and of course, gr8 pics all around mate.


----------



## capricorn2000

SYDNEY said:


> Gr8 strip of cafes  The fashion parade  and of course, gr8 pics all around mate.


thanks pal for the visit. 
Likewise, to *skylark, aster *and *DWest.*

___________________________________
More photos of *Granville Island *(part 2)

887.









888.









889.


----------



## capricorn2000

890.









891.









892.


----------



## capricorn2000

893.









894.









895.









896.


----------



## capricorn2000

897.









898.









899.


----------



## DWest

nice photos of Granville Island.
photo no.887 is really cool.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

capricorn2000 said:


> 884.


A GTR :rock:

Also, great thread! I love the variety.


----------



## capricorn2000

DWest said:


> nice photos of Granville Island.
> photo no.887 is really cool.


thanks for the appreciate buddy.



Rebasepoiss said:


> A GTR :rock:
> 
> Also, great thread! I love the variety.


I'm glad for the appreciate and the visit pal.

______________________________________

More of *Granville Island*....

900.









901.









902.


----------



## capricorn2000

903.









904.









905.


----------



## capricorn2000

906.









907.









908.


----------



## kingsway

capricorn2000 said:


> 887.



nice photos as usual and I particulary like this ^^


----------



## charliewong90

lovely set of photos.


----------



## christos-greece

Great new photos as always capricorn... really very nice kay:


----------



## skylark

lovely photos of Granville island.
one of my favorite places in Vancouver.


----------



## aster4000

beautiful photos of vibrant Granville Island.


----------



## capricorn2000

thank you thank you for the appreciate *kingsway, charliewong, christos, skylark *and *aster*....

______________________________________________________________
more of *Granville island*..

909.









910.









911.


----------



## capricorn2000

912.









913.









914.


----------



## capricorn2000

915.









916.









917.


----------



## capricorn2000

918.









919.









920.









921.


----------



## kalibob32

i really mean no offense BUT i always get the feeling that ppl in vancouver try too hard

at what? fitting some sort of misconception
everybody? obviously not - there are boatloads of amazing ppl in the city

saying that, the pics look great! it's such a photogenic place


----------



## DWest

^^@ kalibob...what gives you that feeling?

Have you been to Vancouver that you can draw a conclusion whether the city
is great or not.
Besides, these people who are saying this city is great - they are entitled 
to their own opinion.
you too are entitled to your own but I think you should have your own basis 
to that opionion.

hmmm...you don't even have the courage to put your location ah.


----------



## Elnerico

There's no shortage or expensive exotic cars in downtown Vancouver. You're bound to see several Porsches and at least a Ferrari downtown in a day.

Nice pictures btw =)


----------



## MrNogatco

Kalibob is right, Vancouver takes itself very seriously and tries too hard to be "world class". People here are very sensitive to any criticism of the city and they really buy into the hype that it's the "best" city in the world. It also has the dubious reputation of being one of Canada's unfriendliest cities. 

I remember when the X-Files TV show was filming here in the 90s, David Duchovny was ripped to shreds by the media and citizens alike for daring to say Vancouver's dark, rainy winters can be depressing. He apologized for his outrageous comments on a supper hour newscast. In a lot of ways Vancouver is a very juvenile and insecure city and maybe just a little self-conscious.

Having said that, I do like aspects of living here and the natural beauty surrounding the city makes it very attractive, but people here need to lighten up a bit and relax a bit.


----------



## capricorn2000

hey guys, as MrNogatco says, lighten up and relax a bit. Yes, 'tis true, Vancouver is a great city but there are hundreds of great cities too. 
and most often than not, people tend to be subjective or personal when rating or grading a city or a place. On the other hand, there's often a reaction from somebody from that city/places being rated and I thought this is just natural.
these photos are here to be enjoyed and if they don't serve their purpose then move on and go to the next.

hmm, I'm spamming my own thread....sorry about that.


----------



## kalibob32

look, i wasnt trying to bash the city.

@ dwest: yes, ive been to vancouver and yes, everyone is entitled to their own opinion. vancouver has many, many amazing qualities and many great people. that doesn't change the perspective i have though.

@ capricorn: you do a really great job representing your city!


----------



## MrNogatco

I like the pictures too.

Nice job man!


----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos as usual! I dunno, I guess I had a different experience there. I found the people there to be nice and rather charming. But then again I was only there for a week in September when the weather was great!


----------



## capricorn2000

^^@ Chad how sweet you have found people here to be nice and charming 
and thanks for the visit.
I always thought that in every city or place, there are good people and bad people and I experienced that myself. Furthermore, some places have more good people and less bad people and vice versa.

Likewise, thanks to Kalibob32, DWest, Elnerico & MrNogatco for your comments and visits.
_________________________________________________________

*Still On Granville Island*..

922.









923.









924.


----------



## capricorn2000

925.









926.









927.


----------



## capricorn2000

928.









929.









930.


----------



## capricorn2000

931.









932.









933.









934.


----------



## MarkHerz

nice pics! are they in Granville Island?


----------



## Taller Better

Granville has just about the best selection of fresh veggies and fruits that I have EVER seen in my life. It is a delicious treat wandering around those stalls. Also lovely fresh shrimp that were swimming in the ocean no more than the day before. Fantastic for foodies...... 
Great pics, Capricorn! I love following your thread, as you branch away from the usual downtown photos.


----------



## aster4000

cool photo update cap. thanks...


----------



## charliewong90

nice photos as usual!!!


----------



## capricorn2000

Taller said:


> Granville has just about the best selection of fresh veggies and fruits that I have EVER seen in my life. It is a delicious treat wandering around those stalls. Also lovely fresh shrimp that were swimming in the ocean no more than the day before. Fantastic for foodies......
> Great pics, Capricorn! I love following your thread, as you branch away from the usual downtown photos.


definitely, the market has variety of fresh produce and even at the seafood store located somehere, the sales attendant would see to it that you get the fresh oysters which I admit I really wouldn't know a fresh from a stale oysters. Thanks TB for your comment.

@ *Mark *- yes those are in Granville island and thanks. Likewise, to *Charliewong* and *aster*.

___________________________________

I've been aiming to take a better night shots and here are some randoms that hmm have not really given me a better satisfaction.

935.









936.









937.


----------



## Guest

Things must be warming up now ? I love the temperamental mood of the pics - thanks mate


----------



## kingsway

photo #981 looks deluvial but nice and so the rest.



SYDNEY said:


> Things must be warming up now ? I love the temperamental mood of the pics - thanks mate



If I may answer this, weather here is kind of rainy/cloudy most of the time and sometimes chilly windy and this is what the Northwest is famous or infamous for. it's strange but I noticed there are more snows in the mountains now than during the Olympics. Now I realized we had better and warmer weather in February and it was great cos people could stay longer outdoor.


----------



## Chadoh25

Great updates!


----------



## christos-greece

Really very nice, great updates capricorn


----------



## spongeg

>


this used to sit in front of the VAG on Georgia Street - until it was replaced by the more "modern" fountain

it gets so lost where it is now its a nice piece


----------



## aster4000

^^this monument goes with the sorroundings - that air of massiveness.

nice random shots update anyways.


----------



## christos-greece

Recent updates: are really very nice, amazing


----------



## skylark

nice photo update!!!


----------



## capricorn2000

thanks everyone for the visit. 
as I haven't gotten my cam, I borrowed my brother's canon eos for some shooting of flowers in springtime.
my apology as I haven't used to using it.

991.









992.









993.









994.









995.


----------



## spongeg

nice update


----------



## capricorn2000

^^ thanks dude...

more flower shots
996.









997.









998.









999.









1000.


----------



## capricorn2000

1001.









1002.









1003.









1004.









1005.


----------



## MarkHerz

pics 1000 and 1002 are awesome!!!!! nice photos, love the flowers!
i took some flower shots the other day, will post them soon. the flowers are not the main subjects though.


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thanks Mark for the appreciate...

more foliage shots...
1006.









1007.









1008.









1009.









1010.









1011. this carving caught my interest.


----------



## Chadoh25

Great updates!


----------



## aster4000

simply beautiful springtime shots.


----------



## DWest

beautiful photos of springtime flowers!!


----------



## capricorn2000

thanks *Chad, Aster *and *DWest* for your regular visits.

Shots along Main street/Main Area.

1012.









1013.









1014.









1015.









1016.


----------



## capricorn2000

1017.









1018.









1019.









1020.









1021.


----------



## capricorn2000

1022.









1023.









1024.









1025.









1026.


----------



## capricorn2000

1180.









1181.









1182.









1183.


----------



## capricorn2000

1184.









1185.









1186.









1187.


----------



## MarkHerz

I love all the pics especially the ones with people relaxing by the water! I love 1168 too!!


----------



## christos-greece

Lovely, very nice photos for sure


----------



## skylark

great photo update.
English bay is so vibrant and relaxing.


----------



## capricorn2000

Hi *Mark, Chris *and *skylark*, thanks for the drop and I'm glad you're liking them.

Here are some photos about water, a refreshing sight during warm summer....

1188.









1189.









1190.









1191.


----------



## capricorn2000

1192.









1193.









1194.









1195.


----------



## capricorn2000

1196.









1197.









1198.









1199.


----------



## capricorn2000

1200.









1201.









1202.









1203.


----------



## capricorn2000

1204.









1205.









1206.









1207.


----------



## spongeg

nice - some great fountains in such a small area


----------



## aster4000

capricorn2000 said:


> 1177.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1178.


nice collection of photos and this one ^^ obviously is a couple who's having a great time together. 

I like your idea of grouping together all these fountains around the downtown area and thanks for the effort.


----------



## charliewong90

your latest photos are nice as usual.
I particularly like those of English bay - people are relaxed and carefree. you captured the vibrancy of the place.


----------



## capricorn2000

thank you guys for liking them...

Some randoms around the downtown area.

1208.









1209.









1210.









1211.









1212.


----------



## capricorn2000

1213.









1214.









1215.









1216.


----------



## capricorn2000

1217.









1218.









1219.









1220.









1221.


----------



## capricorn2000

1222.









1223.









1224.









1225.









1226.









1227.


----------



## Guest

Fantastic, makes me feel all warm and fuzzy :colgate: Thanks for the great pics


----------



## Chadoh25

There's nothing as beautiful as Vancouver/BC in the summer! Well done!


----------



## kingsway

simply nice photo updates...
your English Bay photos, fountain photos and randoms are really beautiful.


----------



## capricorn2000

1391.









1392.









1393.









1394.









1395.


----------



## capricorn2000

1396.









1397.









1398.









1399.









1400.


----------



## Guest

The Convention Centre looks incredible - Thanks for all the gr8 updates mate.


----------



## aster4000

capricorn2000 said:


> 1386.


what a nice photo updates. Coal Harbor is really cool and I particularly like this one^^


----------



## skylark

lovely shots.
I love the convention center in that angle.


----------



## christos-greece

For once again, beautiful and very nice photos from downtown Vancouver and beyond the city, capricorn


----------



## MattTO

Vancouver Sunsets


----------



## capricorn2000

*Thanks too SYDNEY and also to aster,skylark and chris for dropping by.*
Likewise to *MattTO* for your pics. the second photo is awesome. BTW, when did you shoot these photos?

*Some shots of the manicured part of Stanley Park.*

1401.









1402.









1403.









1404.









1405.


----------



## capricorn2000

1406.









1407.









1408.









1409.









1410.


----------



## capricorn2000

1411.









1412.









1413.









1414.









1415.


----------



## capricorn2000

1416.









1417.









1418.









1419.









1420.


----------



## capricorn2000

1421.









1422.









1423.









1424.









1425.


----------



## kingsway

great photo update mate....
Stanley Park is one big place with lots of things to see.


----------



## charliewong90

beautiful set of photos of Stanley Park - a gem of Vancouver.


----------



## capricorn2000

thanks *kingsway and charliewong *for your kind comments.

Some random shots around downtown area....

1426.









1427. a Garbage Bin 









1428.









1429.


----------



## capricorn2000

1430.









1431.









1432.









1433.


----------



## DWest

great photo update and thanks for that.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, cool photo-updates capricorn


----------



## capricorn2000

thanks *DWest* and *Chris*.

*A Sunday Afternoon at Downtown Granville*

1434.









1435.









1436.









1437.


----------



## capricorn2000

1438.









1439.









1440.









1441.


----------



## yianni

thanks for the pics plumber
that first pic looks like it is arbutus heading towards kits beach ?


----------



## Plumber73

yianni said:


> thanks for the pics plumber
> that first pic looks like it is arbutus heading towards kits beach ?


Yes. Arbutus and 6th Ave to be precise.


----------



## capricorn2000

Taller said:


> I know it sounds silly, but I just could not get myself to sit on that observation window like that!! :lol: I know it is safe, but I could not tell my body that.


I myself can't do that too...these guys are really daring. obviously they're
not locals as they speak different language.



yianni said:


> this tower is nothing close to as high as the cn tower and the observation deck that is see thru there , i would love to therevisit it again


much that we want to think it that way, CN Tower is way much taller
@ 553.3 m (1815 ft) as compared to the LookOut which is @ 177 m (581 ft).

anyways, thanks guys and for Plumber73 for the photos.

More shots from the Lookout...

2376.









2377.









2378.









2379.









2380.









2381.









2382.









2383.









2384.









2385.









2386.









2387.









2388.









2389.









2390.


----------



## MrNogatco

Nice pics in that last set capricorn2000.  

The view down Seymour Street in 2385. is very Manhattanish.


----------



## Wimpie

I love these winterish Vancouver pictures.


----------



## DWest

nice photos like those from the look-out.
waiting for more.


----------



## capricorn2000

MrNogatco said:


> Nice pics in that last set capricorn2000.
> 
> The view down Seymour Street in 2385. is very Manhattanish.


yeah and to think that that area looked different like 10 years ago.

thanks anyways and too to Wimpie and DWest.

Some night shots.


2391.









2392.









2393.









2394.









2395.









2396.









2397.









2398.









2399.









2400.









2401.









2402.









2403.









2404.









2405.


----------



## Пятница

Nice, thanx!!!
City tale, a dream city!:nuts:


----------



## yianni

capricorn2000 said:


> I myself can't do that too...these guys are really daring. obviously they're
> not locals as they speak different language.
> 
> 
> 
> much that we want to think it that way, CN Tower is way much taller
> @ 553.3 m (1815 ft) as compared to the LookOut which is @ 177 m (581 ft).
> 
> is exactly what i said u misunderstood me


----------



## Chadoh25

Fabulous!


----------



## kingsway

wow! these are nice night shots.
job well done brotha.


----------



## DWest

great photos,


----------



## capricorn2000

yianni said:


> is exactly what i said u misunderstood me


I think I read you wrong...my bad.
thanks guys for dropping by.

Steveston was established as a townsite in 1889 at the mouth of the South Arm of the Fraser River.Salmon canning began on the river in 1871 and by 1890's, there were 45 canneries, about half at Steveston. Sailing ships from around the world visited the harbour to take on cargoes of canned salmon. Canning activities, however, slowly declined and finally ceased in 1990's.
Steveston is presently a part of the city of Richmond but still maintains the character of a quaint, historic village, with over 600 fishing boats, Canada's largest fleet, calling its habour home.
(source:Wikipedia)

2406.









2407.









2408.









2409.









2410.









2411.









2412.









2413.









2414.









2415.









2416.









2417.









2418.









2419.









2420.


----------



## aster4000

I like this area for its old fishing village feel.
I hope you've more shots of the older buildings.


----------



## Seattlelife

The lookout photos are amazing! btw, Go Canucks!!


----------



## Cerises

Lovely photos!!! And good luck in the playoffs! :colgate:


----------



## MrNogatco

*Pantages Theatre (late reply to spongeg)*



> And of course instead of renovating this unique piece of Vancouver's history (I had no idea Charlie Chaplin etc. performed there...very interesting) the City chose to gut it instead.





spongeg said:


> the theatre is privately owned - the city couldn't do anything about it


The City could definitely have done something about it.

From the Heritage Vancouver Society site (written before the demolition order was given):

*Heritage Vancouver has been supporting initiatives to preserve the Pantages for a number of years. We have worked closely with previous owners and with for the last four years with the current owners. The historic Pantages must be preserved, both for its heritage significance and also for the vital role that it will play in neighbourhood revitalization.

We've strongly urged the City to purchase the Pantages Theatre to ensure that this important landmark remains as the historic heart and soul of the community well into the future. The purchase of the theatre would give the City adequate time to carry out the proposed feasibility study that has been promised. This study will allow for open public consultation on the Theatre’s future, give the City a better understanding of the cost implications of restoring the Pantages, and provide options for funding and carrying out its rehabilitation. Heritage Vancouver welcomes the opportunity to work collaboratively with the city during the course of the feasibility study. In the meantime the city could mothball the theatre until a preferred option for rehabilitation becomes available.

In current challenging economic times, it is understandable that Council is concerned about potential cost implications. However, this is exactly the time to take bold and decisive action. We count on our elected representatives to make decisions that are best in the long, not the short term. Over the past six years, the community has expressed overwhelming support for the current owner’s plans to restore the Pantages. By purchasing this theatre, Council could make a significant long-term contribution to the community, connect us to our historic roots and create a valuable legacy for future generations. We only need to consider the invaluable contribution of our other historic theatres – the Orpheum, the Stanley, the Vancouver East Cultural Centre, the Vogue and soon the York – to our cultural life, our tourism industry and our economy to see the wisdom of this investment.*

http://www.heritagevancouver.org/advocacy/pantages.html

I realize this post is a bit off-topic but I hope you'll forgive me.


----------



## capricorn2000

MrNogatco said:


> I realize this post is a bit off-topic but I hope you'll forgive me.



No problem pal. 
and thanks for the goodluck *Canucks won in game 5*
which means one more win and we get the cup
that elusive cup and if ever, it will be the first time.

I went downtown Friday night 'cause I know Canucks would win.
@aster - will be posting more of Steveston after this.

Shots before the game -
2421.









2422.









2423.









2424.









Shots while the game was in progress -
2425.









2426.









2427.









2428.









2429.









2430.









2431.









2432.









2433.









2434.









2435.


----------



## capricorn2000

BTW, as per police report, there were about 100.000 people in the downtown area.

2436.









2437.









2438.









2439.









2440.









2441.









2442.









2443.









2444.









2445.









2446.









2447.









2448.










* Shots when Game 5 is over and Canucks won!!!!!!!*
2449.









2450.









2451.









2452.









2453.









2454.









2455.


----------



## capricorn2000

2456.









2457.









2458.









2459.









2460.









2461.









2462.









2463.









2464.









2465.









2466.









2467.









2468.









2469.









2470.









2471.









2472.









2473.









2474.









2475.









2476.









2477.









2478.









2479.









2480.


----------



## DWest

nice photo update.
I like them.


----------



## charliewong90

beautiful pictures!
thank you for sharing them/


----------



## christos-greece

Really beautiful, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## skylark

always appreciate your photos.
keep up dude.


----------



## karlvan

great job for covering the parade.
thanks for that.


----------



## proskarzysko

Almost 2 weeks since last set of pics. I want fresh ones.* 


*You're excused if you're on holiday.


----------



## capricorn2000

proskarzysko said:


> Almost 2 weeks since last set of pics. I want fresh ones.*
> 
> 
> *You're excused if you're on holiday.


Oooppss....thanks for reminding me..you've got your fresh ones.

and yes, I really appreciate your dropping in guys.

@ marct. - - these are con't of Steveston photo sets as I mentioned in post 1086.

2581. The Gulf of Georgia Cannery built in 1894 and at one time the largest plant in BC was reopened as a national historic site of Canada in 1994, and remains open today, recently given an award as Canada's
best historic site. (darn me...I was not able to get inside for some photos - kind of slippage)









2582. south side of the cannery









*Some old structures*
2583.









2584.









2585.









2586.









2587.









2588.









2589.









2590.


----------



## capricorn2000

2591.









2592.









2593.









2594.









2595.









2596.









2597.









2598.









2599.









2600.


----------



## proskarzysko

Thanks *capricorn2000*!
Excellent set.
Pics remind of tv series "Haven" I watch currently. Although it was shot in Nova Scotia.


----------



## Linguine

Nice updates.....thanks..:cheers:


----------



## DWest

beautiful photos of old section of Steveston.
thanks for them.


----------



## aster4000

nice photo collection.
good job mate and thanks.


----------



## Conor

Nice set  I'd love to go around exploring all those small North American towns with the wooden buildings. They have a proper community feel about them.


----------



## karlvan

beautiful shots.....
waiting for more.


----------



## capricorn2000

*Thanks all for your comments and for dropping in - linguine,DWest,Aster & karl.*



proskarzysko said:


> Pics remind of tv series "Haven" I watch currently. Although it was shot in Nova Scotia.


Honestly, I never came across that tv series and I'm guessing that Nova Scotia town
might be established at same time as Steveston.



Conor said:


> I'd love to go around exploring all those small North American towns with the wooden buildings. They have a proper community feel about them.


That's a great trip plan and I agree with you these old American towns have that proper
community feel and full of history too.

*More Steveston shots...*
2601.









2602.









2603.









2604.









2605.









2606.









2607.









2608.









2609.









2610.


----------



## capricorn2000

2611.









2612.









2613.









2614.









2615.









2616.









2617.









2618.









2619.









2620.


----------



## Conor

Fantastic! And there's even a Greek Taverna


----------



## capricorn2000

Conor said:


> Fantastic! And there's even a Greek Taverna


yeah besides seafoods and Italian.

2621.









2622.









2623.









2624.









2625.









2626.









2627.









2628.









2629.









2630.


----------



## capricorn2000

2631.









2632.









2633.









2634.









2635.









2636.









2637.









2638.









2639.









2640.


----------



## karlvan

nice photos!
likewise, thanks for sharing.


----------



## skylark

this is one nice place to spend an afternoon or an early dinner
with one of those restos.
oh thank you dude for the effort....love it


----------



## capricorn2000

*karlvan and skylark*, I really appreciate your dropping by.

last few shots 

2641.









2642.









2643.









2644.









2645.









2646.









2647.









2648.


----------



## Taller Better

Loving the pics! I can't believe how much Steveston has changed since I was a boy!! :shocked:


----------



## madonnagirl

nice shots of a beautiful place.
don't mind living in this area.


----------



## DWest

great update.


----------



## capricorn2000

Taller said:


> Loving the pics! I can't believe how much Steveston has changed since I was a boy!! :shocked:


yeah, the new low-rise condos were just built for the past 5 years.



madonnagirl said:


> nice shots of a beautiful place.
> don't mind living in this area.


there are lots of new developments close to the area
and Richmond city center is not that far, maybe less than 10 kms.



DWest said:


> great update.


thanks dude for dropping by.

Robson Square is a landmark civic centre and public plaza of modernist concrete, located in Downtown Vancouver, British Columbia. It is the site of the Provincial Law Courts, UBC Robson Square, government office buildings, and public space connecting the newer development to the Vancouver Art Gallery(source:wikipedia)

I ventured one afternoon to take some photos of this square.
Every Friday in July and August, a ballroom dancing is held here. Actually this is the first after few years of absence due to reno.

2649. the roof garden.









2650.









2651.









2652.









2653.









2654.









2655.









2656.









2657.









2658.









2659.









2660.









2661.









2662.









2663.









2664.









2665.


----------



## Conor

Great updates!


----------



## aster4000

liking the ballroom dancing at the square.
a few time I went there to watch and dance a little.


----------



## capricorn2000

thank you Conor & aster for dropping by.

*At the PNE/Playland*

2666.









2667.









2668.









2669.









2670.









2671.









2672.









2673.









2674.









2675.









2676.









2677.









2678.









2679.









2680.


----------



## capricorn2000

2681.









2682.









2683.









2684.









2685.









2686.









2687.









2688.









2689.









2690.









2691.









2692.









2693.









2694.









2695.


----------



## madonnagirl

nice!
I love farm animals and your shots are really amazing.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ For once again great shots capricorn


----------



## Linguine

Nice photos...love animals too.


----------



## DWest

Isn't she lovely? 


capricorn2000 said:


> 2681.


nice photos of the Fair.


----------



## capricorn2000

thank you all for dropping lines - *madonna, chris,Linguini & DWest*

more PNE/Playland photos..

2696.









2697.









2698.









2699.









2700.









2701.









2702.









2703.









2704.









2705.









2706.









2707.









2708.









2709.









2710.


----------



## charliewong90

nice set of photos.


----------



## alexander2000

nice photos.....
that "dragon" piece of art is wonderful.


----------



## capricorn2000

^^ thanks guys.. I really appreciate that.

the birthing of a calf...
2711.









2712.









2713.









2714.









2715.









2716.









2717.









2718.









thorough-bred horses
2719.









2720.









2721.









2722.









2723.









2724.









2725.









2726.









2727.









2728.









2729.









2730.


----------



## capricorn2000

2731.









2732.









2733.









2734.









2735.









2736.









2737.









2738.









2739.









2740. *Donny Osmond on the Concert Stage*









2741.









2742.









2743.









2744. *The Finale*









2745.









2746.









2747.


----------



## karlvan

interesting.
specially your photo series of the birthing of a calf.


----------



## capricorn2000

2826.









2827.









2828.









2829.









2830.









2831.









2832.









2833.









2834.









2835.


----------



## aster4000

great photo update.
I love your pictures and nice avatar too.


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thanks aster. like your avatar too.

more Richmond olympic oval shots.

2836.









2837.









2838.









2839.









2840.









2841.









2842.


----------



## openlyJane

The supposed *'legacy'* left by Olympic developments is a hot topic in Britain at present - due to its hosting of the 2012 Olympics in London.

What is your experience and opinion of the olympic village left behind in Vancouver?


----------



## capricorn2000

so summer olympics will be held next year there and I suppose the village is way much bigger
than Vancouver's as there are more participants there.
The construction of the village here was not without problems, so I read.
Anyways, the units are still up for sale, from over 400K for a BR to over 1.2M for 3-BR
and there are also few units for rent.

here are pics I shot during the olympics -

2843.









2844.









2845.


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice new shots from Vancouver, capricorn


----------



## capricorn2000

thank you chris, really appreciate your dropping a line.

A Community Center located at Main/51 Ave.

2846.









2847.









2848.









2849.









2850.









2851.









2852.









2853.









2854.









2855.


----------



## DWest

like your photo update
and the community center has really a great design


----------



## christos-greece

capricorn2000 said:


> thank you chris, really appreciate your dropping a line.


Weclome, capricorn


----------



## Chadoh25

Great updates!


----------



## Chadoh25

Great updates!


----------



## capricorn2000

thank you guys for dropping by.

Shots from different places and times.

shots along Thurlow street
2856. Shangrila 









2857.









2858.









2859. along downtown Granville









2860. Broadway and Main









2861. Robson/Bute









2862.









2863.









somewhere in Stanley park
2864.









2865.









2866.









2867.









2868.









2869.









2870.


----------



## DWest

nice shots.
keep on posting dude.


----------



## openlyJane

Some more great pictures from lovely Vancouver. :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

thanks DWest and Jane for dropping by.

Photos shot in previous times but unuploaded.

2871.









2872.









2873.









2874.









2875.









2876.









2877.









2878.









2879.









2880.


----------



## capricorn2000

2881.









2882.









2883.









2884.









2885.









2886.









2887.









2888.









2889.









2890.


----------



## openlyJane

Wow! To be able to see mountains from the city centre is, seriously, cool. I love it!


----------



## Expat

openlyJane said:


> Wow! To be able to see mountains from the city centre is, seriously, cool. I love it!


True! It must be nice. I think Vancouver may be one of most beautiful locations for a city.


----------



## MrNogatco

I really like 2856. Nice contrast between the old infrastructure and new building.


----------



## Malyan

Vancouver looks so fresh, clean and modern, I really love it. I think Vancouver might have one of the most beautiful modern cityscapes in the Western world, and it looks very dense and urban for a city in North America.


----------



## capricorn2000

thanks everyone for giving a time to rate Burnaby ^^ 

more shots of Santa's parade....

3090.









3091.









3092.









3093.









3094.









3095.









3096.









3097.









3098.









3099.









3100.









3101.









3102.









3103.









3104.









3105.


----------



## DaveF12

those are nice skyline of Burnaby.
where did you take your shots?


----------



## DWest

nice photos of Santa's parade.
thank you for sharing.


----------



## Chadoh25

Great updates! I love Christmas displays! Here in downtown Columbus, Lazarus use to have one of the best in central Ohio!


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great and very nice updates capricorn


----------



## openlyJane

I particularly like pictures of very young children: their expressions, and witnessing the inculcation of the culture.


----------



## aarhusforever

Wauw, I love that Santa parade  Nice to all those christmas photos. Vancouver looks so vibrant and beautiful. Thank you so much for sharing, my friend


----------



## capricorn2000

DaveF12 said:


> those are nice skyline of Burnaby.
> where did you take your shots?


I took them at Brentwood skytrain station however, it didn't fare well in the banner rate.


DWest said:


> nice photos of Santa's parade.
> thank you for sharing.


you're welcome and did you watch it yourself?


Chadoh25 said:


> Great updates! I love Christmas displays! Here in downtown Columbus, Lazarus use to have one of the best in central Ohio!


me too, I love christmas displays since I was 2. Do you have some shots of Columbus displays?


christos-greece said:


> Indeed great and very nice updates capricorn


Oh thanks christos-g. well I hope you're having good time during this season.


openlyJane said:


> I particularly like pictures of very young children: their expressions, and witnessing the inculcation of the culture.


it's really great to see innocent kids' faces in awe and wonderment.
well, christmas should be for kids from less than 2 to more than 92.


aarhusforever said:


> Wauw, I love that Santa parade  Nice to all those christmas photos. Vancouver looks so vibrant and beautiful. Thank you so much for sharing, my friend


this is one great parade that everyone here is looking forward to witness, not only of families with kids but all.

*a very merry christmas thanks to you all! and may you be enjoying the holiday.*


----------



## capricorn2000

more of Santa's parade....
3106.









3107.









3108.









3109.









3110.









3111.









3112.









3113.









3114.









3115.









3116.









3117.









3118.









3119.









3120.


----------



## capricorn2000

3121.









3122.









3123.









3124.









3125.









3126.









3127.









3128.









3129.









3130.









3131.









3132.









3133.









3134.









3135.


----------



## openlyJane

What a spectacle!


----------



## capricorn2000

openlyJane said:


> What a spectacle!


OH, thanks for that word that means a lot.
have a happy holiday Jane.

3136.









3137.









3138.









3139.









3140.









3141.









3142.









3143.









3144.









Shots before the parade
3145.









3146.









3147.









3148.









3149.


----------



## Chadoh25

Great updates! Sadly I don't have any photos.


----------



## DWest

nice additions
yeah I watched the parade but didn't come early
so didn't see much of it..


----------



## capricorn2000

no prob *chadoh* and have a happy holiday and you too *DWest.*

3150.









*Season's Greeting To All!*


----------



## capricorn2000

other shots during and after the Santa parade.

3151.









3152.









3153.









3154.









3155.









3156.









3157.









3158.









3159.









3160.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, amazing shots from Vancouver


----------



## karlvan

^^ I seconded that.
I like your Santa's parade's photos
thanks and have a happy new year.


----------



## capricorn2000

chris-g and karlvan, thanks for your comments and good luck for the coming year...

It's Boxing day December 26

3161.









3162. naughty me but nice









3163.









3164.









3165.









3166.









3167.









3168. Part of Burnaby









3169.









3170.









3171.









3172.









3173.









3174.









3175.


----------



## DWest

nice boxing day shots.
greeting you and to all a happy new year!


----------



## alexander2000

nice close-ups specially the last one (3235)
this is definitely a display of dare and naked bodies.


----------



## karlvan

great shots.
I really like your style
and thank you for sharing them.


----------



## capricorn2000

oh man, an apology for not uploading lately due to some connection problem.
anyways, I'm back.



openlyJane said:


> That big guy has an umbilical hernia - that can be quite dangerous!
> Love the woman in the pink wig.


so that's what's called an umbilical hernia, it's kind of unsightly but that
guy has the longest stay on the water and even last year's.

@*scraper123* - I spotted what you're referring to but I think the way as DWest.

well thanks all for your interests/comments on the photos..*madonna,chris,alex and karlvan*,
likewise to *oJane,scraper123 and DWest*.

3236.









3237.









3238.









3239.









3240.









3241.









3242.









3243.









3244.









3245.









3246.









3247.









3248.









3249.









3250.


----------



## Linguine

very nice fun and candid shots....:cheers:


----------



## Guest

Fantastic, the pics are so good that I can feel their pain - and the cold .... brrrrrrrr. Thanks for bringing a smile to my dial :colgate: :applause:


----------



## alexander2000

nice update.
I really admire that old man for his daring participation
'cause I don't think I can do that.


----------



## DWest

capricorn2000 said:


> 3250.


great as usual and I particularly like this one^^^^
the guy is aware he's being photographed....
thanks...


----------



## capricorn2000

Linguine said:


> very nice fun and candid shots....:cheers:


it'a fun alright and a nice place to take some candid shots.


SYDNEY said:


> Fantastic, the pics are so good that I can feel their pain - and the cold .... brrrrrrrr. Thanks for bringing a smile to my dial :colgate: :applause:


thanks too SYD..well, it's one daring activity to start a new year.


alexander2000 said:


> nice update.
> I really admire that old man for his daring participation
> 'cause I don't think I can do that.


me too..so we're two...


DWest said:


> great as usual and I particularly like this one^^^^
> the guy is aware he's being photographed....
> thanks...


yes, he is and he's good at balancing eh.

this will be the last set for this Bear Swim...

3251.









3252.









3253.









3254.









3255.









3256.









3257.









3258.









3259.









3260.


----------



## capricorn2000

3261.









3262.









3263.









3264.









3265.









3266.









3267.









3268.









3269.









3270.


----------



## Conor

haha that looked like a really un day!


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome updates from Vancouver, capricorn


----------



## alexander2000

great photo collection of the bear swim.
thank you for sharing.


----------



## Yellow Fever

excellent photos set of vancouver! :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

Conor said:


> haha that looked like a really un day!


Definitely, I agree. this is home to lots of peoples like Chinese, East Indians,Filipinos,Japanese,Vietnamese,Koreans,other Asians, Middle Easterns,Mexicans,Brazilians
Argentinians,El Salvadorians,other South Americans, Australians, New Zealanders, Pacific Islanders, Africans and of course lots of Europeans.


christos-greece said:


> Awesome updates from Vancouver, capricorn





alexander2000 said:


> great photo collection of the bear swim.
> thank you for sharing.





Yellow Fever said:


> excellent photos set of vancouver! :cheers:


thank you all....*Conor, chris-g, alexander and YF* for your kind remarks.

*Snow shots of early January 2012.*

3271.









3272.









3273.









3274.









3275.









3276.









3277.









3278.









3279.









3280.


----------



## Guest

The big bloke really couldn't care how big he is and is having so much fun - I have tons of respect for folk like that


----------



## christos-greece

Welcome capricorn; btw, those snow photos are great


----------



## Benonie

Awesome city, great thread! Keep them coming.


----------



## capricorn2000

SYDNEY said:


> The big bloke really couldn't care how big he is and is having so much fun - I have tons of respect for folk like that


he's so nice to everyone and he always has the record of staying the longest in that cold water.
@ *chris and Benonie *- many thanks for your kind words.

Some shots at Stanley Park's Lost Lagoon and English Bay
3281.









3282.









3283.









3284.









3285.









3286.









3287.









3288.









3289.









3290.









3291.









3292.









3293.









3294.









3295.


----------



## Linguine

marvelous collection of photos of Vancouver....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

awesome photos again, I especially love those beautiful sunset pictures!


----------



## madonnagirl

nice pictures.
Olivia Newton John - wow - she's still hot, I love her music.


----------



## capricorn2000

^^@Madonna - Olivia NJ is one great singer to watch to reminisce the 80's, I really enjoyed her performance, so the rest of the audience.
@charlie - I'm always fascinated by doves/pigeons perching in thier holes or boxes.
thanks though for your input.

3778 last days of summer @ Robson street.








3779








*Some fireworks shots I've taken last month*.
3780








3781








3782








3783








3784








3785


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome and very nice updates from Vancouver


----------



## MyGeorge

nice pictures.
fireworks always fascinate me since I was a kid.


----------



## danmartin1985

lovely shots!


----------



## capricorn2000

thanks a lot guys (Chris, George & Danmartin) your kind, and positive comments are the motivator to have this thread hang around.:cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

3786








3787








3788








3789








3790








3791








3792








3793








3794








3795


----------



## openlyJane

Fab pics.


----------



## DWest

nice update. fireworks reminds me of summertime when the living is hot and carefree.


----------



## Guest

Yuck for the makeup artists  and YAY for the fireworks - I love that. Awesome stuff mate. I am glad to see that you aren't resting on your laurels. Enjoy Autumn and I look forward to more pics :cheers:


----------



## sky-eye

Awesome city, i like it very much.


----------



## christos-greece

As always very nice updates from Vancouver


----------



## madonnagirl

nice shots...anymore? will appreciate that.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Nice shots as usual, capri!


----------



## The_Animal

Great shots, Capricorn. Mucho apologies for posting in your thread. Did not realize we had to create our own individual threads.


----------



## capricorn2000

thank you all
*@Jane *for your regular visits which I'm really appreciative. *@DWest *- fireworks and summertime are some of my favorite things. *@Sydney *- I always like your very personalized comments. *@sky-eye, chris & YF *- I'm glad you guys like them. *@madonna *-thanks and hope I don't disappoint you. *@TheAnimal *- no prob bro. I don't mind that but it's better to have your own if you intend to post lots on regular basis. 

Some shots of the city's main branch library
3796








3797








3798








3799








3800








3801








3802








3803








3804 The Ford Center for Performing Arts


----------



## openlyJane

That is a very cool building; so unusual. Feels like an uplifting kind of space.


----------



## The_Animal

Capricorn; beautiful shots. I love that building...especially at "golden light". Depending on the time of the year the sunlight will reach in between the buildings and bathe the library in some golden sunlight at sunset.


----------



## Flanders20




----------



## marlonbasman

nice photos. 
the library is patterned after Rome's colloseum and is considered one of the iconic buildings in the city. thanks for them.


----------



## capricorn2000

Thanks alexander, Jane & madonna....

4061









Merry Christmas 

4062









Happy New Year Too
4063









And Happy Birthday To All The Birthday Celebrants

4064


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates and from Vancouver :cheers:


----------



## DWest

cool holiday photos....... have a prosperous new year everyone!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ With more and more updates (in 2013) :cheers:


----------



## marlonbasman

lovely...thanks capri2000 for shariang all these....may you have a grand life on the coming year and likewise, to all.


----------



## capricorn2000

thank you, thank you *chris, DWest @ marlon* for your regular visit and may you have a meaningful new year and to everyone too.


----------



## capricorn2000

4065








4066








4067








4068








4069








4070








4071


----------



## capricorn2000

This winter's first snowfall which happened a couple of weeks ago in my neighborhood.

4072








4073








4074








4075








4076








4077








4078








4079








4080


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Great winter shots!



How did you take this pic?


----------



## capricorn2000

^^I did fanning technique which is really hard to get a real clear subject..
I originally set my cam on _sport_ but I can't get a clear shots after several attempt.
thanks though for your interest.


----------



## DWest

nice images specially the snows.


----------



## Yellow Fever

capricorn2000 said:


> ^^I did *fanning technique *which is really hard to get a real clear subject..
> I originally set my cam on _sport_ but I can't get a clear shots after several attempt.


You mean you were moving the camera while you were taking this shot? I agree its not perfectly clear but I like the effect that the people seem moving rather quickly.


----------



## MilbertDavid

pleasant shots specially the snow.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Stepping foot here, I just really like the winter shots! Looks like the snow has been kind to you since it hasn't dropped much in my opinion, but I definitely like the picture of two kids singing (as YF pointed out): it reminded me of the caroling I saw at a train station in the East Bay in my case. Looking great indeed!


----------



## Yellow Fever

fieldsofdreams said:


> Stepping foot here, I just really like the winter shots! Looks like the snow has been kind to you since it hasn't dropped much in my opinion, but I definitely like the picture of* two kids *singing (as YF pointed out): it reminded me of the caroling I saw at a train station in the East Bay in my case. Looking great indeed!


They look teenages or even young women to me.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ :lol: could be indeed, but you never know!


----------



## Yellow Fever

Especially the asians, you can't never tell their age, they look much younger than they actually are.


----------



## capricorn2000

thank you *DWest & Milbert *- you're kind with your comments, and likewise, to *fieldsofdreams & YF *- actually those women are full-grown adults singing carols with blending voices and the tall lady looks older maybe 30's or early 40's..

It's *Polar Bear Swim *time, which becomes a tradition for Vancouverites since 1920 on new year's day.......bbbbbrrrr
4081








4082








4083








4084 *Nice tats*








4085








4086








4087 *Nice costume*








4088








4089 *Ngek..Zombies*








4090


----------



## capricorn2000

4091








4092








4093








4094








4095








4096








4097








4098








4099








4100


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Man, those pics reminded me of a similar thread where men wearing shorts in the middle of winter... And gone swimming! I definitely like the Chinese costume, but for some reason, I just like the atmosphere of people having a great time on the beach on New Year's Day. Perhaps that guy with tons of tattoo really wants to show himself off!


----------



## MyGeorge

nice shots.....that writing at the guy's back shirt on pic4096 makes me laugh.
thanks and will check this for more.


----------



## DaveF12

the bear swim looks like fun with people showing in costumes and characters.
have a great day dude.


----------



## capricorn2000

thank you guys....*fieldsofdreams, George & Dave* for keeping this thread rolling...
yes, Bear swim is fun and entertaining - people come in costumes and with character.
I'm toying of trying to have a dip one of these times but I don't think I can. By merely going there with three layers of clothes make me still cold....:lol:hno:

4101








4102








4103








4104








4105








4106








4107








4108








4109








4110


----------



## openlyJane

Very stoical: very British :lol:

Do you have a new camera? Or does yours, like mine, perform better in certain conditions?. :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

^^actually I used my brother's canon for this event 'cause I want to get used to it but I'm not satisfied and I prefer my nikon 'cause I have more control on it.
and yes, even with my nikon, sometimes I don't get photos the way I like it.

4111








4112








4113








4114








4115








4116








4117








4118








4119








4120


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Looks like Frosty got a little swim in the water, causing him to melt pretty rapidly (@ Picture 4119)! Man, I'd want to join in that swim, but it isn't quite as popular here in CA because it's at the height of the rainy season...


----------



## madonnagirl

nice and entertaining.


----------



## DaveF12

nice...it looks like fun, fun, fun.


----------



## Guest

I always look forward to your polar bear swim pics, they bring a smile to my dial :colgate: Have you ever participated ?


----------



## capricorn2000

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Looks like Frosty got a little swim in the water, causing him to melt pretty rapidly (@ Picture 4119)! Man, I'd want to join in that swim, but it isn't quite as popular here in CA because it's at the height of the rainy season...


we have the same rainy season which started mid October and it's very seldom we have sunny day like this new year's day fortunately.


SYDNEY said:


> I always look forward to your polar bear swim pics, they bring a smile to my dial :colgate: Have you ever participated ?


thanks for that...No, I haven't participated...it's too cold for me I could be wearing three layers of clothes and still feel cold standing there like for 2 hours.
Likewise, thanks Madonna & Dave for dropping a line.

4121








4122








4123








4124








4125








4126








4127








4128








4129








4130


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Pic 4122: dang, did I see a bear, or is it just a costume? I hope that bear can survive the cold water! :lol:

I can sense though that the Polar Bear Dip is a lot of fun... I hope there's one like that too in the Bay Area as a New Year's tradition.


----------



## DWest

^^no, that guy"s in costume and it looks like more of godzilla than a bear.
BTW, nice update dude.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

DWest said:


> ^^no, that guy"s in costume and it looks like more of godzilla than a bear.
> BTW, nice update dude.


Hahaha I sometimes mistake Godzilla for a large bear myself! Really wonderful costume though!


----------



## MilbertDavid

nice shots and nice of you to share these images. interesting event.


----------



## Guest

capricorn2000 said:


> thanks for that...No, I haven't participated...it's too cold for me I could be wearing three layers of clothes and still feel cold standing there like for 2 hours.


Fair enough, I just wanted to check and see if you are a little dotty


----------



## DaveF12

nice updated images.


----------



## capricorn2000

thank you, thank you all. I'm really glad for your show of interest and I hope you'll check this thread every so often.

I've some few bear swim photos which I almost forgot to upload.
4131








4132








4133








4134








4135








4136








4137








4138








4139








4140








4141








4142








4143


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Awww that dog swam in the cold water... But I truly love the last pic you've got of a lighted up tree on top of a building. It shines like a beacon, and indeed a sign of the Holidays. Wonderful people shots yet again, my friend! :hug:


----------



## MyGeorge

great images.


----------



## DaveF12

this must be a cute experience dipping yourself in an ice-cold water. I will try this sometime.


----------



## MilbertDavid

nice photo update.
I will be happy to see more images.


----------



## Linguine

great pics...kay:


----------



## capricorn2000

thanks everyone - *FOD,George,Dave.Milbert & Linguine* for your time to drop a line.

I just want to clear up my files of snow shots I've taken last month.
4144








4145








4145








4146








4147








4148








4149








4150


----------



## capricorn2000

4151








4152








4153








4154








4155








4156








4157








4158








4159








4160


----------



## Guest

I wish that we got snow in winter, stunning shots mate :hug:


----------



## capricorn2000

4161








4162








4163








4164








4165








4166








4167








4168








4169








4170








4171








4172








4173








4174








4175


----------



## capricorn2000

SYDNEY said:


> I wish that we got snow in winter, stunning shots mate :hug:



Normally, we get snowfall like this once in a winter in proper Vancity while Washington & Oregon get more despite their being down further south.
But we get lots and lots of rain. Thanks mate for the compliment and keep on enjoying your summertime down there.


----------



## Guest

capricorn2000 said:


> Normally, we get snowfall like this once in a winter in proper Vancity while Washington & Oregon get more despite their being down further south.
> But we get lots and lots of rain. Thanks mate for the compliment and keep on enjoying your summertime down there.


No worries mate, always a pleasure looking at your thread. We are having one of our driest summer's ever and a little rain will help so send us some  Not long now and it's your turn to lounge under the sun


----------



## DWest

beautiful images.


----------



## alexander2000

nice shots of snow-covered city I love it.


----------



## Linguine

thanks for the great winter photos... :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

thanks everyone- I'm really pleased for your inputs -Sydney,DWest,alexander & Linguine.

Some trivial shots on my niece's debut in a downtown hotel.
4176








4177








4178








4179








4180








4181








4182








4183








4184








4185


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Whoa, what event did you attend? The gifts look lovely, the chairs have a pleasant pink motif, the ceiling looks pleasant... Must be a Christmas Party or something?


----------



## capricorn2000

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Whoa, what event did you attend? The gifts look lovely, the chairs have a pleasant pink motif, the ceiling looks pleasant... Must be a Christmas Party or something?


*FOD* as I noted on the top, this party was for my niece's debut and it happened in the second week of Feb. the few gifts though were in christmas bags.
it was a lovely and memorable night for all of us, the food was great and we really enjoyed it so much.
thanks kabayan for your detailed observation.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

capricorn2000 said:


> FOD as I noted on the top, this party was for my niece's debut and it happened in the second week of Feb. the few gifts though were in christmas bags.
> it was a lovely and memorable night for all of us, the food was great and we really enjoyed it so much.
> thanks kabayan for your detailed observation.


Wait a minute... are you Filipino too? You know kabayan means Filipino friend or mate...  And that's the nickname of a prominent news anchor and former Vice President of the Philippines.


----------



## capricorn2000

fieldsofdreams said:


> Wait a minute... are you Filipino too? You know kabayan means Filipino friend or mate...  And that's the nickname of a prominent news anchor and former Vice President of the Philippines.


yes I am, born and grew up in Dagupan City.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

capricorn2000 said:


> yes I am, born and grew up in Dagupan City.


Oh my goodness... really? I've been to Dagupan several times because my former next door neighbor in Manila was the mayor of Dagupan City (Fernandez).


----------



## marlonbasman

cool photos like the snow set and the party's.


----------



## capricorn2000

fieldsofdreams said:


> Oh my goodness... really? I've been to Dagupan several times because my former next door neighbor in Manila was the mayor of Dagupan City (Fernandez).


are you referring to Al Fernandez? it's good for you you'd been there several times. the last time I was there was in 1998 and I'm just too lazy to go back there. I can only go back if my friend found a buyer for my 300 sq.m. subdivision lot in Alaminos City. Interested?
thanks *marlon* for paying a visit to my thread.

Con't of the party
4186








4187








4188








4189








4190








4191








4192








4193








4194








4195


----------



## fieldsofdreams

capricorn2000 said:


> are you referring to Al Fernandez? it's good for you you'd been there several times. the last time I was there was in 1998 and I'm just too lazy to go back there. I can only go back if my friend found a buyer for my 300 sq.m. subdivision lot in Alaminos City. Interested?


Yes. Alfie Fernandez. I even know his children and relatives too.  I truly remember how Dagupan evolved from a fishing town (famous for milk fish) to a commercialized city with CSI Mall, lots of hotels, and now an SM too!

By the way, I'll tell you: your party pics sure look really awesome... did you pay for a part of it? And I notice that there were quite a lot of people too...


----------



## capricorn2000

fieldsofdreams said:


> Yes. Alfie Fernandez. I even know his children and relatives too.  I truly remember how Dagupan evolved from a fishing town (famous for milk fish) to a commercialized city with CSI Mall, lots of hotels, and now an SM too!
> 
> By the way, I'll tell you: your party pics sure look really awesome... did you pay for a part of it? And I notice that there were quite a lot of people too...


About Al (or Alfie) I remembered seeing him once, I was in grade school and he in high school, he was *stanbaying* at his cousin's sari-sari store whose father was my father's best friend. His cousin's family is rich. 
I finished my college degree and worked in metromanila most of my years until I migrated here so I don't have much of that connection to Dagupan although we have house and my immediate family lived there (still have siblings living there).
In the 60's70's, Dagupan was considered the largest commercial center north of Manila (I read this once in a PLDT telephone directory in the 70's). Also an educational center and to prove my point, I knew some people from Ilocos norte, sur, abra, la union & tarlac who studied in Dagupan. Now, not anymore 'cause these provinces have their own big universities. Dagupan can hardly expand horizontally because of it's soft soil.

Regarding the party, my & my sister-in-law's siblings chipped in and most of the guests gave money instead of gifts in kind. we were all about 150 attendees.


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ I hope you all enjoyed the party  I love all the colours in the last few sets of photos (I'm colourblind, but they still look alright to me:lol :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

aarhusforever said:


> ^^ I hope you all enjoyed the party  I love all the colours in the last few sets of photos (I'm colourblind, but they still look alright to me:lol :cheers:


I'm glad you love them and yes, we extremely enjoyed the party - the food was really great.

Broadway skytrain terminal to Port Coquitlam which, I estimated, is about 25 kms.

4196








4197








4198








4199








4200








4201








4202








4203








4204








4205


----------



## Benonie

Polar Bear Swim....I always shiver by just thinking of it...:cripes:


----------



## DWest

nice images of the skytrain station.
I'm just wondering how did that grafitti on the track support come into being?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

capricorn2000 said:


> About Al (or Alfie) I remembered seeing him once, I was in grade school and he in high school, he was *stanbaying* at his cousin's sari-sari store whose father was my father's best friend. His cousin's family is rich.
> I finished my college degree and worked in metromanila most of my years until I migrated here so I don't have much of that connection to Dagupan although we have house and my immediate family lived there (still have siblings living there).
> In the 60's70's, Dagupan was considered the largest commercial center north of Manila (I read this once in a PLDT telephone directory in the 70's). Also an educational center and to prove my point, I knew some people from Ilocos norte, sur, abra, la union & tarlac who studied in Dagupan. Now, not anymore 'cause these provinces have their own big universities. Dagupan can hardly expand horizontally because of it's soft soil.
> 
> Regarding the party, my & my sister-in-law's siblings chipped in and most of the guests gave money instead of gifts in kind. we were all about 150 attendees.


That's true. And by the way, other nearby towns like Urdaneta, Carmen, and Alaminos (you've mentioned) are now listed as cities as well, with Carmen having its own SM shopping mall as well. Yet I can still say that Dagupan remains as a commercial center for Pangasinan and nearby provinces... Ever remember going to San Fabian or Manaoag by any chance? Both towns have dramatically changed over a short period of time due to their popularity.

As for your new pics from the Vancouver Skytrain, it looks like an efficient mass transit option going through the city and nearby suburbs, and the terminal may look modern, but the viaducts tell a bit of a different story, with the interesting and colorful graffiti painted on the tracks. I especially like pics 4202 and 4203 where I could see a stairway of greenery in front of a platform and the bustling activity of passengers waiting for the next train. And your trains look much different than what I see here in the Bay Area: the closest approximation to your trains would be the light rail vehicles with Muni Metro in San Francisco, but I truly sense that it can carry quite a lot of passengers too. Question: how long are the trains operated usually (like 4 cars, 6 cars, etc)?


----------



## Student4life

Fantastic pics


----------



## alexander2000

gorgeous shots of the skytrains...will check this thread for more images.


----------



## Never give up

Love Vancouver and it's inhabitants but this guy, with his ghetto blaster and a red light signal, made a lasting impression on me. Anyone know him?


----------



## madonnagirl

^^that guy is a character. I can imagine he's attracting lots of people with his tight-fitting clothes and loud music.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Never give up said:


> Love Vancouver and it's inhabitants but this guy, with his ghetto blaster and a red light signal, made a lasting impression on me. Anyone know him?


I didn't notice that one until you described it... he looks really interesting and funny, turning the volume up on his boombox, dancing away with the music! It looks fantastic!


----------



## capricorn2000

thanks again guys for being here*[email protected] Benonie*, I agree with you, by standing there for an hour with a thick winter jacket makes me shiver.


fieldsofdreams said:


> That's true. And by the way, other nearby towns like Urdaneta, Carmen, and Alaminos (you've mentioned) are now listed as cities as well, with Carmen having its own SM shopping mall as well. Yet I can still say that Dagupan remains as a commercial center for Pangasinan and nearby provinces... Ever remember going to San Fabian or Manaoag by any chance? Both towns have dramatically changed over a short period of time due to their popularity.
> 
> As for your new pics from the Vancouver Skytrain, it looks like an efficient mass transit option going through the city and nearby suburbs, and the terminal may look modern, but the viaducts tell a bit of a different story, with the interesting and colorful graffiti painted on the tracks. I especially like pics 4202 and 4203 where I could see a stairway of greenery in front of a platform and the bustling activity of passengers waiting for the next train. And your trains look much different than what I see here in the Bay Area: the closest approximation to your trains would be the light rail vehicles with Muni Metro in San Francisco, but I truly sense that it can carry quite a lot of passengers too. Question: how long are the trains operated usually (like 4 cars, 6 cars, etc)?


*FOD* - I have to correct you. Carmen is not a city but a barrio of Rosales and the other city is San Carlos which has the largest population and land area among the 4 cities but has small commercial area.

you're right, Vancouver trans system (train,bus & seabus) is efficient and I'm satisfied with it. we have 3 skytrain lines here which ply 5 cities and there's another line which is in a planning stage.
As to the make of the cars, the old ones (mid 1980's) have 2 exit doors(short) and they come in 2 to 4 cars/the 2nd ones (2000's) have 6 exit doors(long) and they come in 1 to 2 cars/the 3rd ones (2009's) is similar to the 2nd ones but have light location indicators up the exit doors. I hope you understand what I mean.
This is the 3rd (latest car)


----------



## capricorn2000

Never give up said:


> Love Vancouver and it's inhabitants but this guy, with his ghetto blaster and a red light signal, made a lasting impression on me. Anyone know him?


my photo of him taken on Feb 2010 during the Winter Olympics. I think it's the same guy.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

capricorn2000 said:


> thanks again guys for being here*[email protected] Benonie*, I agree with you, by standing there for an hour with a thick winter jacket makes me shiver.
> 
> *FOD* - I have to correct you. Carmen is not a city but a barrio of Rosales and the other city is San Carlos which has the largest population and land area among the 4 cities but has small commercial area.
> 
> you're right, Vancouver trans system (train,bus & seabus) is efficient and I'm satisfied with it. we have 3 skytrain lines here which ply 5 cities and there's another line which is in a planning stage.
> As to the make of the cars, the old ones (mid 1980's) have 2 exit doors(short) and they come in 2 to 4 cars/the 2nd ones (2000's) have 6 exit doors(long) and they come in 1 to 2 cars/the 3rd ones (2009's) is similar to the 2nd ones but have light location indicators up the exit doors. I hope you understand what I mean.
> This is the 3rd (latest car)


Ah I understand now. My initial impression was, Carmen is a separate town from Rosales because that's what I would see on the jeepneys and buses that ply the area as it serves as a junction for vehicles heading east to Nueva Ecija and west to Alaminos and Lingayen. So it is Rosales City then: if that is the case, a lot of towns in Pangasinan have then become cities.

And I understand what you mean on the trains:
• Oldest trains have two exit doors on each side
• Second and third generation have three exit doors on each side
• Trains run in one- or two-car consists

If that's the case, it looks like ridership isn't that large enough to warrant longer trains… here in San Francisco, BART has two exit doors on each side of a train, and the shortest will have three cars, while the longest will have ten cars.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos from Vancouver


----------



## capricorn2000

fieldsofdreams said:


> Ah I understand now. My initial impression was, Carmen is a separate town from Rosales because that's what I would see on the jeepneys and buses that ply the area as it serves as a junction for vehicles heading east to Nueva Ecija and west to Alaminos and Lingayen. So it is Rosales City then: if that is the case, a lot of towns in Pangasinan have then become cities.
> 
> And I understand what you mean on the trains:
> • Oldest trains have two exit doors on each side
> • Second and third generation have three exit doors on each side
> • Trains run in one- or two-car consists
> 
> If that's the case, it looks like ridership isn't that large enough to warrant longer trains… here in San Francisco, BART has two exit doors on each side of a train, and the shortest will have three cars, while the longest will have ten cars.


Bro* FOD* - further correction - Rosales is not a city yet. Pangasinan has 4 cities which are Dagupan, San Carlos,Urdaneta & Alaminos in that order.

I checked Wikipedia and found out that the 2nd & 3rd generations are called twin cars which has a total of 6 exits on one side. So the one in the pic is 2 twin cars = 4 cars and they run in one twin on dead hour or 2 twins during rush hour.
the 3rd gen is wider and has less seats to accommodate bikes and baggages as it plies DT Van - Airport(Richmond) route.

Likewise, thanks Chris - I'm glad you like them.


----------



## capricorn2000

more skytrain photos to Coquitlam. It was a drab and dreary day.

4206








4207








4208








4209








4210








4211








4212








4213








4214








4215


----------



## capricorn2000

4216








4217








4218








4219








4220








4221








4222








4223








4224








4225


----------



## Falubaz

^^ Cool pics of the skytrain! Would be nice to live in one of those condos right at the elevated line


----------



## aarhusforever

Thank you for the great updates :cheers:...oh and that guy is awesome :lol: (you know, who i'm talking about :nuts


----------



## fieldsofdreams

capricorn2000 said:


> Mt. Pleasant is one of the bigger districts close to DT Van and if ever this is in the Phils., it may look like there are more people in the streets, spaghetti power wires, sidewalk vendors selling cigarettes and candies and humid with the smell of gasoline and smoke from leaded-gas fuel jeepneys but _en toto_, *a vibrant place.*


Hehehe yes indeed. Don't forget too: those wonderful mountains and hills could be blown up and redeveloped into housing subdivisions that may look like cookie-cutter homes but without running water or power. Worse, a squatters area may be built on the mountainside and hillsides, which, in turn, could become an issue in terms of land ownership, true? I remember all those scenes back in the Philippines, especially in Rizal province east of Manila.


----------



## capricorn2000

^^^^I totally agree with you *FOD*. Not that we're putting down our orig country but that might be the glaring reality currently.

It was another warm sunny Saturday (March 30) and we decided to go down south about 40 - 45 kms (my personal estimate) via Highway 99 which connects to Interstate 5 in the US of A to *White Rock *, a city within Greater Vancouver with a population of about 19,339.
It was named for a distinctive large boulder on its beach near the promenade, a glacial erratic that migrated south during the last glaciation. The 486 tons granite boulder was kept white by shellfish eating sea birds whose guano covered the rock, so much so that 19th century sailors used it as a beacon. However, it is now kept white through monthly application of white paint by the city parks department, (Source:Wikipedia)

Below are my summary shots of a day trip to White Rock.
4256 *The white rock*









4257 *The shellfish eating seabirds*









4258 *Along Route 99*








4259








4260 *Our Destination*








4261








4262








4263








4264








4265








4266








4267








4268








4269








4270


----------



## marlonbasman

lovely photos of White Rock. I heard a lot of good things about this place and I'm planning to visit it one summertime.
thanks for showing them.


----------



## DaveF12

lovely photos and vibrant place I love it.


----------



## DWest

wow, this is one great photo tour of the city. will check for more.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

White Rock looks very interesting as a seaside community, with lots of houses stacked next to each other (like Sausalito or Daly City here), a wide open park with the White Rock (as the town is named after) looking really interesting with tons of people relaxing and exercising next to the Pacific, and the town proper looks strikingly modern, with tall apartment towers, contrasting against the low-story houses flanking the coastline. I wonder if that rail track next to the ocean is active, and how many times you've crossed Hwy 99 into I-5 in the United States? And the sandy beach looks splendid, it reminds me of Ocean Beach in San Francisco or the Santa Cruz Beach Boardwalk (especially the archway entrance) with a lot of people hanging out — I wonder, though, if there were surfers at the time, though.

Inspiring shots, my friend! Keep them coming! :hug: and :cheers2:


----------



## capricorn2000

fieldsofdreams said:


> I wonder if that rail track next to the ocean is active, and how many times you've crossed Hwy 99 into I-5 in the United States? And the sandy beach looks splendid, it reminds me of Ocean Beach in San Francisco or the Santa Cruz Beach Boardwalk (especially the archway entrance) with a lot of people hanging out — I wonder, though, if there were surfers at the time, though.
> Inspiring shots, my friend! Keep them coming! :hug: and :cheers2:


The rail line is active and is a major corridor for goods (softwood lumber, coal, paper products, general merchandise and potash) transported between the ports of Vancouver and Conus (Continental US). as well as for the Amtrak Cascades passenger service between Seattle and Vancouver via Bellingham.(Source:Wikipedia)
I've crossed the highways 99 & I-5 about 15 times, as far as I can remember and I don't think the beach is condusive to surfing because it never has big waves. That area of water is the Strait of Georgia and farther is the Vancouver Island which covers the area from Pacific Ocean.
Anyways, thanks *FOD* for your interesting comments and likewise, to *marlon,Dave & Dwest.*.......more to come.


----------



## capricorn2000

For the mean time, enjoy with me as we drive along Highway 99 where you can see mostly farms, food processing, light factories and housing. I hope I'm not boring you.
4271








4272








4273








4274








4275








4276








4277








4278








4279








4280








4281








4282








4283








4284








4285


----------



## openlyJane

Do you like to listen to music when you drive, Capricorn? If so, what music do you like to listen to?


----------



## madonnagirl

you're doing great in showing metroVan specially White Rock.


----------



## capricorn2000

openlyJane said:


> Do you like to listen to music when you drive, Capricorn? If so, what music do you like to listen to?


I do, specially when it's a long driving and I'm into old standard revivals like those being covered by Michael Buble, Robbie Williams, Westlife, Josh Groban and at some point in my life I listen to folk songs, jazz/soul, broadway musicals, classicals and pops but seldomly appreciate rock music. Likewise, I'm into karaoke singing specially in bars and modesty aside, I can get a genuine response from the audience most of the time. 
BTW, when I'm taking pictures along the highway, it's my nephew-in-law who drives.

*@madonna*, thanks for the compliments, I like White Rock for its vibrant atmosphere and the rows of restaurants,cafes,snack bars and shops along the drive 
as well as the beach specially when it's low tide.


----------



## capricorn2000

4286








4287








4288








4289








4290








4291








4292








4293








4294








4295


----------



## capricorn2000

4296








4297








4298








4299








4300








4301








4302








4303








4304








4305
[


----------



## charliewong90

it's nice of you to share photos of White Rock and if you gonna let me put a title to that series, it's like "Prelude to Summer at White Rock"
thanks.


----------



## DWest

quite a place to spend a day specially on a warm, sunny atmosphere.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

That Moby Dick Fish and Chips shop, combined with the wonderful shoreline and lots of people enjoying the views, makes me want to be there and hangout with friends! White Rock sure is a colorful. pleasant, and fun place to be in, especially during the summertime (and oh yeah, those trash cans are colorful too to lessen graffiti!), and I can sense that with so much colors popping out from almost every structure I see (even the little details), the town makes it a great place to visit. It makes me think of Santa Cruz, minus the boardwalk and the amusement park. 

Lovely shots, bro! Keep them coming! :hug:


----------



## MilbertDavid

your photos along highway 99 are not boring at all, in fact they are scenic and a great contrast to urban scene. White Rock is a nice place to unwind - to dine or walk along the promenade or play anything in the sands or just sit down anywhere and watch people around or watch the time and the sun to set.
this is a nice shot series.


----------



## DaveF12

this is absolutely a great thing to upload some photos of other places in the metro.
White Rock is a nice place to spend times to relax.


----------



## capricorn2000

thanks everyone and *Charlie,* yeah that's a fitting title*,@FOD*, I wouldn't agree more and I can say White Rock has some semblance with some Cali coastal towns, *@Milbert*, I totally agree with you - that's a great day's activity and *Dave*, thanks - that's a nice comment.

More White Rock photos......
4306








4307








4308








4309








4310








4311








4312








4313








4314








4315


----------



## capricorn2000

4316








4317








4318








4319








4320








4321








4322








4323


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Those city shots look truly amazing, especially traffic on Georgia Street. And by the way, I will give you a little insight: the concept of *420* (which is a code word for marijuana) actually started at a high school here in the Bay Area, particularly San Rafael High School just south of my place, where the story was, at 4:20pm, students there would be dismissed, and that since they were tired from class, they would hangout near the school grounds, smoking weed in the process. And the number *420* is now associated with April 20th (4/20), thus you'd see so many people hanging out that day on city parks, smoking their alternative to cigarettes, cannabis. Even in Oakland, there is (I don't know if it still exists) a university called *Oaksterdam University*, in which it specializes in the study of medicinal uses of cannabis (marijuana).

And by the way, your White Rock shots look truly amazing as usual, with the number of beachfront houses jutting next to the lovely coastline and lots of tourists walking along the beach... Simply an amazing place to be in! Excellent shots, my friend! :hug:


----------



## capricorn2000

^^^^*FOD* yeah, I remembered *420*(April 20) but it's my first time to hear the story behind how it started. Last year i was there and took some photos (you can fast track back a year ago on this thread if you wanna see them) there was a band playing while people around were busy buying and selling the stuff and some stuff/paraphernalia, smoking and I think at exactly 4;20, a vast number of participants smoked altogether at the same time and created a one big smoke that even non smoker can inhale and get a little high too. Also, there was a hot girl who stripteased inside a glass or plastic case/capsule-like cage but I have no clue if that signifies a symbol or just part of the entertainment.
Anyways, thanks for the info and likewise to *danmartin* for your positive response.


----------



## DWest

super photo update.


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thanks dude.

4386








4387








4388








4389








4390








4391 *Mt. Baker* in Washington State








4392








4393








4394








4395


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updated photos from Vancouver


----------



## Cerises

Beautiful photos! :cheers:


----------



## alexander2000

these are very pleasing photographs and some of them are really remarkable.
thank you very much for showing them.


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thanks *christos, Cerises & alexander *for your compliments.

More, more, more
4396








4397








4398








4399








4400








4401








4402








4403








4404








4405


----------



## capricorn2000

4406








4407








4408








4409








4410








4411








4412








4413








4414








4415


----------



## DWest

very nice summery photos.


----------



## madonnagirl

wow! great shots. I love that pic # 4391 with the Mt. Baker in the background.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Again, wonderful White Rock photos! I especially enjoy the variety of structures found along the waterfront, and I can see quite a lot of birds walking through the sandy beach. It may look like Santa Cruz in some ways, but the abundance of tall pine trees make the place unique indeed. Lovely snaps, my friend! :hug:


----------



## MilbertDavid

beautiful White Rock...it looks like summer will come early in this rocky town.


----------



## marlonbasman

White Rock seems to be a fun town to spend a day and btw, your photos are really great.


----------



## capricorn2000

fieldsofdreams said:


> Again, wonderful White Rock photos! I especially enjoy the variety of structures found along the waterfront, and I can see quite a lot of birds walking through the sandy beach. It may look like Santa Cruz in some ways, but the abundance of tall pine trees make the place unique indeed. Lovely snaps, my friend! :hug:


thanks - most of the structures have contemporary designs that you can see in most of the seaside towns, nothing really special except for very few like the museum and few residentials uphill. Also, this place is a sanctuary for migratory birds which makes it good for bird watching.
Likewise, thank you DWest,madonna,Milbert & marlon for your compliments.

4416








4417








4418








4419








4420








4421








4422








4423








4424








4425


----------



## Chadoh25

Great updates!!!


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thanks mate for paying a visit.
4426








4427








4428








4429








4430








4431








4432








4433








4434








4435


----------



## capricorn2000

4436








4437








4438








4439








4440








4441








4442








4443








4444








4445


----------



## fieldsofdreams

I highly suspect that White Rock is indeed a very popular tourist place, with a lot of colorful shops lined along the main street in town. On top of that, I can truly feel a sense of life browsing through your images, and I can see myself walking through the side streets and the beachfront area all by myself! I then wonder: what's your favorite thing to do when you visit White Rock?

Splendid shots yet again! Those make me want to fly to Vancouver to visit that beach! :hug:


----------



## charliewong90

you did quite a remarkable job by showing an extensive coverage of White Rock and your photos are very beautiful and well-composed...thanks dude for the wonderful effort.


----------



## MyGeorge

I'd been to White Rock once and I had a great day....it's so relaxing and also I love the fish and chips which you have lots of choices on those restaurants along the beach road.


----------



## capricorn2000

fieldsofdreams said:


> I highly suspect that White Rock is indeed a very popular tourist place, with a lot of colorful shops lined along the main street in town. On top of that, I can truly feel a sense of life browsing through your images, and I can see myself walking through the side streets and the beachfront area all by myself! I then wonder: what's your favorite thing to do when you visit White Rock?
> 
> Splendid shots yet again! Those make me want to fly to Vancouver to visit that beach! :hug:


I would say a popular day's get-away for metro vancouverites and probably for some foreign tourists as there seems to be no inns or small hotels around. We have beaches within Vancouver such as the Jericho Beach and the Spanish Bank which are very popular for sunbathers,beach volleyball players, water boarders and picnickers and you have to bring your own foods and drinks though as there are no cafes or bars around. Also, we have the Wreck Beach which is a nude beach for straight and a separate one for gays. So what are you waiting for *FOD*?

Likewise, @ George - I like the fish and chips too, they're crispy and tasty. @ charliewong - thanks for the compliments.


----------



## capricorn2000

It was a sunny and warm Saturday (May 4) and we thought of driving up the Cypress Mountain which was one of the 2010 Olympic venues. We were there last week but the weather was kind of cloudy/drizzly but I have some shots that I`ll upload some other times.
For the meantime, I`m discontinuing my White Rock series to be uploading next time and hope that you enjoy these photos. There are still snows but no skiers and I presume that it`s not quite suitable for skiing at this time of the year. As per the cylist I talked to, we`re at elevation of 900 meters.

4446








4447








4448








4449








4450








4451








4452








4453








4454 Temporary shelters for a group of people who are shooting a feature film entitles `*Nautilus*








4455


----------



## capricorn2000

4456 At the Lookout which is probably halfway up the skiing area.









4457 Panoramic view of downtown *Vancouver*









4458 Downtown *West Vancouver* and that stretch of beach is *Ambleside* which is very crowded on summertime.









4459 The *Lions Gate Bridge *which was finished in 1938.









4460 Closer shot of *Vancouver CBD* and *Stanley Park *on the foreground.









4461 *Burnaby -- Gilmore/Brentwood Area*









4462 *Burnaby -- Metrotown*









4463 Wider view of the metro









4464 Point Grey / University of British Columbia (the frontside are the Jericho Beach & Spanish Banks while the rearside is the Wreck (nude) Beach)









4465 People at the Lookout


----------



## MilbertDavid

Your photos of Cypress Mountains are trully exhilarating, despite its being deserted I could imagine how busy the place was during the Olympics. It's nice of you to catch those snows before they totally melt in the incoming summer.
Also, your shots at the look-out are equally breathtaking as you can see the whole of the Greater Vancouver even down to the south - Washington state.
This is one of your best photo series and thanks for sharing them....will wait for more.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Superb panorama shots of Metro Vancouver and Lion Gate Bridge (which happens to be of taller height than the Golden Gate Bridge for some reason, and it's colored green too!) — it looks like Stanley Park that separates Central Vancouver from the rest of the city and suburbs is similar to the Presidio here in San Francisco where a vast open space with a lot of trees and historic monuments are preserved. I especially love the fact that your vantage point is similar to Marin Headlands here; only that the skyscrapers are much closer to your viewing point than here (it's like, I can see the financial district straight from your photo, and the distance is close enough to see them!). And it seems like West Vancouver, to me, is essentially a small annex of Vancouver, with some tall structures, but I sense that it is a peaceful place to stay, and the beach next to it seems to be wide and pretty.

Excellent shots again, my friend! :hug:


----------



## danmartin1985

those are absolutely super beautiful shots of the Olympics venue and the panoramas are equally breathtaking. that's a great job dude.


----------



## Gatsby

Great views! Especially under the spring sunlight, the see glittering. Port cities have a special allure, and Vancouver's setting really stands out...to state the obvious. I've been interested in this city for a while and I like it more and more


----------



## alexander2000

gorgeous panoramic scenes from the lookout and yes I love the snow up the mountains and 
a one reason is that it will cool down the summer heat of the city.
British Columbia is truly beautiful.


----------



## capricorn2000

thanks to all*[email protected] *- the look-out in Cypress Park is a great vantage place to see the panorama of Greater Van down south to Washington border. *@ FOB-*- I never thought that Lion Gate Bridge is taller than Golden Gate but ironically, Lion Gate is quite narrower, only 3 lanes. There was a plan to construct a wider one in late 90's-early 2000's but lots of people opposed it as it's not appropriate to build a wide highway in the middle of Stanley Park. One country (don't remember the name) was willing to buy the old bridge. Furthermore, I used my 200mm zoom ( I wish I have bigger lens) and that explains the closer look. Also, to give you a little knowledge about *West Vancouver*, it's a district municipality which was incorporated on Mar 15,1912,with a pop. of 42,179 (2010 census) and has an area of 87.26 sq. kms(33.69 sq mi) which include the Cypress Provincial Park which has a skiing facility and for that it was selected as one of the 2010 Olympics venues, the Horseshoe Bay ferry Terminal ( for Vancouver Island), and where the first Canada's shopping mall, Park Royal Shopping Center was built in 1950. I read somewhere before that real estate properties in West Van (like the British properties whis is located up the mountains) is the priciest in Canada (I really don't know what their criteria are) and its inhabitants have the highest per capita income in the country.
Likewise, thanks also to *danmartin* for your compliments, *@Gatsby *for your kind remarks and interest, *alexander & ktan7* for your nice feedbacks.


----------



## circuitboy84

http://www.unfknblvblphotos.com/


----------



## capricorn2000

^^nice play with the photoshop.

Heading to West Van particularly at Whytecliff area which is a neighbor of Horseshoe Bay and with a distance of about 15 kms northwest of DT Vancouver
on a Saturday drizzly/cloudy afternoon of 20 April 2013.

4466 Along Georgia Street dissecting Stanley Park.









4467 Lions Gate Bridge crossing the Burrard Inlet









4468 A container ship below the bridge









4469 Big houses up the mountains which are insanely pricey.









4470 Freight trains









4471 Indian reservation









4472 Crossing Capilano River









4473 Heading to the HIghway in the Sky









4474 Along HIghway in the Sky









4475 Oopps, we missed to turn left - this is heading to Whistler


----------



## fieldsofdreams

capricorn2000 said:


> *@ FOB-*- I never thought that Lion Gate Bridge is taller than Golden Gate but ironically, Lion Gate is quite narrower, only 3 lanes. There was a plan to construct a wider one in late 90's-early 2000's but lots of people opposed it as it's not appropriate to build a wide highway in the middle of Stanley Park. One country (don't remember the name) was willing to buy the old bridge. Furthermore, I used my 200mm zoom ( I wish I have bigger lens) and that explains the closer look. Also, to give you a little knowledge about *West Vancouver*, it's a district municipality which was incorporated on Mar 15,1912,with a pop. of 42,179 (2010 census) and has an area of 87.26 sq. kms(33.69 sq mi) which include the Cypress Provincial Park which has a skiing facility and for that it was selected as one of the 2010 Olympics venues, the Horseshoe Bay ferry Terminal (for Vancouver Island), and where the first Canada's shopping mall, Park Royal Shopping Center was built in 1950. I read somewhere before that real estate properties in West Van (like the British properties whis is located up the mountains) is the priciest in Canada (I really don't know what their criteria are) and its inhabitants have the highest per capita income in the country.


I see... well, here are the things I can tell you directly:

- The *Golden Gate Bridge* has six lanes, which can be adjusted depending on traffic conditions. Typically, the maximum number of lanes one direction can carry is four, but, depending on the situation, the bridge lanes can be adjusted (using small plastic cones) to accommodate various situations, from accident removal to mitigating congestion. There was even one time during the overnight period (around 4am), in which my aunt and I brought my uncle to the airport, and the SB direction only had one lane open instead of a typical two-lane configuration... and once the rush hour kicked in at 6am, the lane configuration went to 4 lanes to the City, 2 lanes to Marin County. Plus, the toll takers at the toll plaza have been removed recently and have been replaced by all-electric tolling, meaning you will be sent a bill to the mail whenever you cross the bridge (unless your car has Fastrak, in which it will charge you $5 per crossing, or when you carpool--and have Fastrak with you too--you'll be charged $3 between 5 and 9am, and between 4 and 6pm). More details and information can be read here, as well as the Presidio Parkway Project that goes along with the bridge improvements.

- West Vancouver sounds like Marin County in many aspects, including pricey homes and among the highest per capita income in the country... it indeed sounds like paradise for the wealthy indeed!

And, some observations on your latest collection: indeed, Lions Gate Bridge is narrow that I could imagine how much backup it faces everyday during the commute, especially those going in the anti-commute direction... that's a really narrow bridge, but it really does a heavy duty job, connecting West Vancouver with the city! On top of that, your highway shots look pretty amazing, such that it looks like the US in some ways, but you use km while we use miles here. And whoa... where did you want to go instead of heading to Whistler? Dang... you must've gotten sleepy that you missed your exit! Anyways, lovely collection again, my friend. :hug:


----------



## capricorn2000

^^ you're right about the Golden Gate. My two cousins brought us (siblings & mom) there in 07, that small space on the right side going north and under the bridge, then to Presidio, Pier 39, CBD, Lombard Street and Twin Peaks. That occasion was when their mom passed away. I`m toying of going there by myself maybe riding the bus and checking in in a cheap but safe hotel and close to everything. any reccomendation? BTW, our newly built Port Mann Bridge which connects Surrey with Coquitlam also equipped with all-electric tolling.

Regarding the bridge, two lanes are open for going in in DT in the morning and the opposite in the afternoon. There`s another one we call it Second Narrow Bridge which is a six-lane bridge further east and we also have the Sea Bus that ply DT to North Van via the Burrard Inlet and there`s a bus terminal on the other side.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

capricorn2000 said:


> ^^ you're right about the Golden Gate. My two cousins brought us (siblings & mom) there in 07, that small space on the right side going north and under the bridge, then to Presidio, Pier 39, CBD, Lombard Street and Twin Peaks. That occasion was when their mom passed away. I`m toying of going there by myself maybe riding the bus and checking in in a cheap but safe hotel and close to everything. any reccomendation?


That's a really good question. Cheap but safe hotel would be like you want to be as close to the action as possible, but also in a place that isn't as sketchy as places like the Tenderloin or certain parts of South of Market and the Mission. Bring that up either on my collection, Bay Area in Pictures, or the Travel Gude so that I can think of ideas and suggestions. (Either way is fine, especially with my thread)


----------



## capricorn2000

^^I will do that *FOD*

4476 Looking for a U turn to bring us back









4477 there it is...mmm I like this house¸









4478 one more shot









4479 now we`re going back and find that place









4480 There, that`s where we`re suppose to turn left









4481 still a long way









Finally we reach our destination: *Whytecliff Park* which is about 15 kms northwest of DT. It has an area of 15.63 hectares (land area)and was opened in 1909 and is currently home to more than 200 marine animal species (on the adjacent Batchelor Bay) and is the first marine protected area in Canada. Sea lions can be seen sunbathing on the beach during summertime. Unfortunately, we haven`t seen anything except an otter which briefly appeared. We saw two scuba divers around.

4482 the park









4483 Batchelor bay









4484 a look-out balcony at the back of a small cafe which was closed for the day as it was Saturday.









4485 Whooaa, the rock which is kind of scary looking


----------



## capricorn2000

4486 the rock is not all eerie looking, in fact it's inviting 









4487 Two scuba divers are about to dive into the sea.









4488 just a random shot









4489 just saw a couple of otters briefly show on the surface









4490 I don't know what he's looking for









4491 Some guys were enjoying the rocks at low tide









4492 how do you like to live at those houses?









4493 a lonesome bird thinking where to fly









4494 I'm waiting and hoping that some sea lions will show up in the beach









4495 I think I'm ready to explore that boulder of a rock.


----------



## MyGeorge

I like this thread..there's always something new to see. 
that boulder of a rock is something interesting. it can be a nice props for a sci-fi movie.
thanks though my friend for constantly uploading nice and intersting pictures.


----------



## danmartin1985

wow, you traveled barely 15 kms. from the city center and now you're in a place that looks so far away. the place is really awesome and those people in those houses perching on the cliff are lucky they're living practically very close to nature - mountains and sea.


----------



## madonnagirl

what I like about your last photo series is that you're anotating or telling stories and that big boulder on the bay is awesome and I want to climb to get on the top if I'm there.


----------



## Jewish

The last one:cheers:


----------



## madonnagirl

wow photos. they're all lovely.


----------



## Eranovus

belle


----------



## skylark

nature at its best but close to the city.


----------



## alexander2000

beautiful place on earth.


----------



## charliewong90

nice photos as always and I like the last two shots.


----------



## capricorn2000

thank you, thank you everyone for your wonderful comments.

Photos of West Vancouver -
6671








6672








6673








6674








6675








6676








6677








6678








6679








6680


----------



## paul62

A beautiful part of the world.


----------



## Benonie

And one of the best northern American cities to live in, I read somewhere. Great pictures as usual, Capricorn! kay:


----------



## alexander2000

awesome photos of a great place.


----------



## madonnagirl

quite nice shots.


----------



## Taller Better

Vancouver even has a quiet beauty in the Winter. Looking forward to more pics! :yes:


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates; and i also looking forward for more :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

thanks everyone for the compliments. 

Still in Ambleside, West Van...

6681









6682









6683









6684









6685









6686









6687









6688









6689









6690


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates @capricorn


----------



## MilbertDavid

absolutely beautiful place despite the gray weather.


----------



## karlvan

beautiful city with natural setting.


----------



## madonnagirl

cool shots and lovely environs.


----------



## Taller Better

The fourth one down in that last set is a Beauty!!


----------



## DaveF12

West Van is cool and serene.


----------



## capricorn2000

thank you friends for checking my thread out and your compliments...

random shots around the city.
6731








6732








6733








6734








6735








6736








6737








6738








6739








6740


----------



## capricorn2000

6741








6742








6743








6744








6745








6746








6747








6748








6749








6750


----------



## madonnagirl

nice shots in a rather drab weather.


----------



## openlyJane

Great panoramas.


----------



## DWest

cool photos even in gray sky.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Vancouver as well :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

photos were taken from Mt. Burnaby which is about over 20 kms east of Downtown Vancouver.

6751








6752








6753








6754








6755








6756








6757








6758








6759








6760


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## capricorn2000

6761








6762








6763








6764








6765








6766








6767








6768








6769








6770


----------



## openlyJane

Fabulous setting there in Vancouver; and you are also protected from some of the worst that the weather has to throw at the U.S.


----------



## MilbertDavid

lovely pics even in wintertime.


----------



## christos-greece

For once again, very nice new photos @capricorn


----------



## capricorn2000

openlyJane said:


> Fabulous setting there in Vancouver; and you are also protected from some of the worst that the weather has to throw at the U.S.


True, in my 15 years years of living here, we quite seldom experienced worst weather except once with very strong winds which toppled down few centuries old trees, slight tremor and a continuous raining which made our tap water brown which lasted for about a week.

*Squamish* is a town just outside MetroVancouver which is about 50-60 kms northwest of Van. (Pop. 2011: 17,158)

6771








6772








6773








6774








6775








6776








6777








6778








6779








6780


----------



## capricorn2000

The way driving back to Vancouver....
6781








6782








6783








6784








6785








6786








6787








6788








6789








6790


----------



## skylark

cool photo update....


----------



## DaveF12

lovely photos of nature at its best.


----------



## DWest

great shots......driving around is a nice past time when you have this kind of natural beauty.


----------



## marlonbasman

impressive contrast in your Burnaby series.


----------



## charliewong90

very nice pictures and the place is equally nice.


----------



## capricorn2000

6791








6792








6793








6794








6795








6796








6797








6798








6799








6800


----------



## alexander2000

wow! a beautiful sunny summer with a cherry blossom.


----------



## karlvan

great shots and weather too.


----------



## capricorn2000

7021








7022








7023








7024








7025








7026








7027








7028








7029








7030


----------



## capricorn2000

7031








7032








9033








9034








9035








9036








9037








9038








9039








9040


----------



## christos-greece

^^ As usually very nice updates


----------



## danmartin1985

wow, great weather.

nice shots also.


----------



## MyGeorge

cool photos.


----------



## capricorn2000

7041








7042








7043








7044








7045








7046








7047








7048








7049








7050


----------



## openlyJane

Fabulously creative photos, Capricorn.


----------



## capricorn2000

7051 *Still in White Rock BC*








7052








7053








7054








7055








7056








7057








7058








7059








7060


----------



## karlvan

nice photos, White Rock is a beautiful little city.


----------



## marlonbasman

i like your photos of a nice weather of spring-summer.


----------



## charliewong90

cool coverage of this warm city. I like your shots.


----------



## alexander2000

well, summer is fast approaching and I'm alive doing lots of things.


----------



## christos-greece

Cool, very nice new photos indeed


----------



## capricorn2000

7061








7062








7063








7064








7065








7066








7067








7068








7069








7070


----------



## capricorn2000

7071








7072








7073








7074








7075








7076








7077








7078








7079








7080


----------



## DaveF12

warm photos of a sunny beach. nice bro.


----------



## MyGeorge

it's the time of the year to be out and enjoy the sun and fresh air. love your pictures.


----------



## openlyJane

Great stuff! Your photographs are becoming ever more intriguing..... and accomplished....


----------



## alexander2000

lovely photos of summer.


----------



## skylark

nice photos and great weather too.


----------



## Taller Better

I agree with Jane; your photography is really superb! Great captures of your beautiful city! :cheers:


----------



## madonnagirl

love your new photos.....


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed lovely, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## orcunozludur

very beautiful city its like a dream good job


----------



## capricorn2000

Taller said:


> I agree with Jane; your photography is really superb! Great captures of your beautiful city! :cheers:


Thank you Greg, that's flattering, and to Jane and the rest - thanks a lot.

This will be the last series of White Rock (I promise)
7081








7082








7083








7084








7085








7086








7087








7088








7089








7090


----------



## capricorn2000

7091








7092








7093








7094








7095








7096








7097








7098








7099








7100 Going back to Vancouver - - bye White Rock


----------



## charliewong90

pretty pictures of an absolutely a nice city.


----------



## DWest

pretty shots update.
I like particularly pic 7091 - like an abstract painting.


----------



## skylark

beauty - I can feel the cool breeze coming from the sea.
this is my favorite time of the year - between spring and summer...


----------



## capricorn2000

*Driving back to Vancouver*
7101








7102








7103








7104








7105








7106








7107








7108








7109








7110


----------



## capricorn2000

7111








7112








7113








7114








7115


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice updates as usually :cheers:


----------



## alexander2000

cool photos, nice tripping.


----------



## openlyJane

Vancouver feels very similar to the Seattle area - even though I've yet to visit either city - I can recognise the atmosphere and the general vibe.... that great Pacific-North-West feeling.....


----------



## DWest

cool shots of the views along the highways...lovely.


----------



## MilbertDavid

lovely shots specially those of the freeway.


----------



## capricorn2000

photos were taken in an April shower at West Van/
7116








7117








7118








7119








7120








7121








7122








7123








7124








7125


----------



## paul62

:applause:7118 is a fantastic shot.


----------



## capricorn2000

7216








7217








7218








7219








7220








7221








7222








7223








7224








7225


----------



## capricorn2000

7226








7227








7228








7229








7230








7231








7232








7233








7234








7235


----------



## MilbertDavid

gorgeous.... nice pieces of art and oh yes, lovely natural place.


----------



## skylark

cool shots....


----------



## marlonbasman

very nice photos indeed.


----------



## danmartin1985

beautiful natural setting....one of the best place to live.


----------



## capricorn2000

West Vancouver @ Ambleside
7236








7237








7238








7239








7240








7241








7242








7243








7244








7245


----------



## capricorn2000

7246








7247








7248








7249








7250








7251








7252








7253








7254








7255


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## skylark

wow...it's summertime again ....nice shots.


----------



## MilbertDavid

cool shots.


----------



## openlyJane

Don't you just love a city with a beach....?


----------



## capricorn2000

The Pride Parade last Sunday Aug 3,2014
more photos @ Vancouver pride update
7256








7257








7258








7259








7260








7261








7262








7263








7264








7265


----------



## madonnagirl

very nice photo update and the pride parade was watched by very large number of people.


----------



## alexander2000

i like your photos....good job dude.:applause:


----------



## danmartin1985

gorgeous shots.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

7266








7267








7268








7269








7270








7271








7272








7273








7274








7275


----------



## capricorn2000

At the Stanley Park
7276








7277








7278








7279








7280








7281








7282








7283








7284








7285


----------



## marlonbasman

very nice photos...this city is indeed a lovely one.


----------



## capricorn2000

7396








7397








7398








7399








7400








7401








7402








7403








7404








7405


----------



## DWest

cool photos.....and you caught the changing weather from summer to fall.


----------



## capricorn2000

7406








7407








7408








7409








7410


----------



## openlyJane

What would you say are the obvious differences between Vancouver and Seattle - which to the outsider appear quite similar?


----------



## capricorn2000

openlyJane said:


> What would you say are the obvious differences between Vancouver and Seattle - which to the outsider appear quite similar?


this is my personal view on Seattle which I based through my countless visits to the city and its suburbs but I have limited physical knowledge to most of its residential areas. As to the skylines, Seattle has more in number and much taller corporate buildings but less of residential condos. Vancouver has less in number and less taller corporate buildings but more in number and taller residential condos. Seattle's building physical looks have diversity as to the building materials used and the architectural designs, Vancouver's newly built condos have that similar or generic use of building materials which I believe the city wants to be identified as.
Second, within Vancouver proper, there are two really huge parks (Stanley and Pacific Spirit) where big parts are left undeveloped or forested, the developed Queen Elizabeth park which is on a hill, several beach parks and countless parks, big and small within the residential areas, most of them are with sports facilities and picnic grounds. the neighboring cities have their own parks too. I don't see that much number of parks in the Seattle area.
Third, the transits: Vancouver has 3 train lines and I only see 1 in Seattle.
There are lots of bus routes in Vancouver but I don't see that many in Seattle.
there are nearby mountains in Vancouver where you can do some winter sports but I'm not sure of Seattle - there might be.
my last personal perception is that - I look at Seattle and its metro as fast-paced place ( there's a freeway dissecting the city). Vancouver is more on a slow side and more relaxed, kinda laid back urban.


----------



## karlvan

super nice photos..and a great, great location.


----------



## capricorn2000

7411








7412








7413








7414








7415








7416








7417








7418








7419








7420


----------



## openlyJane

Thanks for the full consideration given to my question. Yes, I imagined Vancouver in just that way - slow-paced and very green.


----------



## MilbertDavid

yes, quite a nice photos.


----------



## DaveF12

pretty nice shots..I like them.


----------



## christos-greece

Very cool, very nice new photos


----------



## capricorn2000

Thank you everyone for checking this thread....well appreciated.
7421








7422








7423








7424








7425








7426








7427








7428








7429








7430


----------



## openlyJane

Your pictures feel very nostalgic.....


----------



## capricorn2000

7431








7432








7433








7434








7435








7436








7437








7438








7439








7440


----------



## capricorn2000

7441








7442








7443








7444








7445








7446








7447








7448








7449








7450


----------



## madonnagirl

pretty, pretty pictures and there's that cool character in them.


----------



## danmartin1985

lovely shots


----------



## capricorn2000

7451








7452








7453








7454








7455








7456








7457








7458








7459








7460


----------



## karlvan

pretty nice photo update as ever.....


----------



## MyGeorge

lovely shots.....I like the clarity of your photos and thanks again for sharing them.


----------



## ferdinand mex

Nice thread


----------



## MilbertDavid

cool shots.like to walk on the streets littered with coulorful leaves of fall.


----------



## 1. Caravaggio

...


----------



## 1. Caravaggio

...


----------



## capricorn2000

:smug:*Halloween at downtown Granville 31 Oct. 2014*
7531








7532








7533








7534








7535








7536








7537








7538








7539








7540


----------



## capricorn2000

7541








7542








7543








7544








7545








7546








7547








7548








7549








7550


----------



## capricorn2000

7551








7552








7553








7554








7555








7556








7557








7558








7559








7560


----------



## capricorn2000

7561








7562








7563








7564








7565








7566








7567








7568








7569








7570


----------



## capricorn2000

7571








7572








7573








7574








7575








7576








7577








7578








7579








7580


----------



## paul62

Good stuff.


----------



## MilbertDavid

wow! a grand place to meet guys in halloween costumes.


----------



## MyGeorge

in costumes, it's an opportune time to meet new friends because everybody's smiling and friendly...right?


----------



## skylark

it's lovely to see a potpouri of halloween costumes, and, nice photos as well.


----------



## capricorn2000

thank you all, I really appreciate that.

7581








7582








7583








7584








7585








7586








7587








7588








7589








7590


----------



## capricorn2000

7591








7592








7593








7594








7595








7596








7597








7598








7599








7600


----------



## alexander2000

wow! it's a great sight to see people dressed in their pretty and cute halloween costumes.
nice shots as well.


----------



## danmartin1985

great job...I like halloween.


----------



## DWest

cool photos....lots of fun.


----------



## paul62

January 25th, 2010, Your first page, post number 5. Those statutes in English Bay are great. I like quirky stuff like that. http://img686.imageshack.us/img686/245/picture082h.jpg
Sorry it`s taken almost 5 years to tell you that. :lol:


----------



## christos-greece

As usually great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## madonnagirl

fabulous night sauntering along Granville.


----------



## capricorn2000

paul62 said:


> January 25th, 2010, Your first page, post number 5. Those statutes in English Bay are great. I like quirky stuff like that. http://img686.imageshack.us/img686/245/picture082h.jpg
> Sorry it`s taken almost 5 years to tell you that. :lol:


I'm glad you notice that, as far as I can remember, they were done by Chinese sculptures.


7601








7602








7603








7604








7605








7606








7607








7608








7609








7610


----------



## capricorn2000

7611








7612








7613








7614








7615








7616








7617








7618








7619








7620


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Vancouver


----------



## charliewong90

very nice photo update.....looks like fun.


----------



## alexander2000

very nice...looks like you've enjoyed taking these photos at that halloween night.


----------



## capricorn2000

this will be the last set of this series. i hope you've enjoyed looking at them.
7621








7622








7623








7624








7625








7626








7627








7628








7629








7630


----------



## capricorn2000

7631








7632








7633








7634








7635








7636








7637








7638








7639








7640


----------



## marlonbasman

very nice update...Oh lovely halloween costumes.


----------



## madonnagirl

fantastic photos. all in their best costumes.


----------



## DWest

wow! those are wicked costumes I'll try one next time.


----------



## capricorn2000

7641








7642








7643








7644








7645








7646








7647








7648








7649








7650


----------



## Benonie

Great Halloween pics! kay:


----------



## capricorn2000

7651








7652








7653








7654








7655








7656








7657








7658








7659








7660


----------



## skylark

I like those photos......big fun.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice Vancouver updates :cheers:


----------



## MilbertDavid

cool shots of people in costumes.


----------



## DaveF12

wow Fabulous.


----------



## capricorn2000

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice Vancouver updates :cheers:


cheers too Chris:cheers:, you're one of the friendliest if not the friendliest forumer and I salute you for that.

7661








7662


----------



## capricorn2000

I have to wrap this series up so thank you everyone for checking this out and your comments as well.
7663








7664








7665


----------



## charliewong90

cool.....the costumes are wickedly beautiful.
nice night shots.


----------



## capricorn2000

just to clear up my file, these are photos I've taken in mid Oct '14.
7666








7667








7668








7669








7670








7671








7672








7673








7674








7675


----------



## christos-greece

As always very nice updates into this thread


----------



## MilbertDavid

nice shots despite the gray skies.


----------



## DWest

nice photo update.


----------



## alexander2000

beautiful photos.


----------



## diddyD

Very nice pics.


----------



## capricorn2000

7676








7677








7678








7679








7680








7681








7682








7683








7684








7685


----------



## christos-greece

Lovely, very nice updates as well


----------



## DWest

cool pictures...they're lovely.


----------



## capricorn2000

7686








7687








7688








7689








7690








7691








7692








7693








7694








7695


----------



## marlonbasman

beautiful update....I like the night shots.


----------



## Taller Better

Indeed! Plus love those beautiful Autumn shots, too! kay:


----------



## skylark

cool photos specially the last 3 shots.


----------



## capricorn2000

the annual Santa Claus parade which is becoming a tradition since the early 2000's.
7696








7697








7698








7699








7700








7701








7702


----------



## MilbertDavid

it's the time of year for the Santa's parade....nice for the holiday.


----------



## capricorn2000

7703








7704








7705








7706








7707








7708








7709








7710


----------



## capricorn2000

7711








7712








7713








7714








7715








7716








7717








7718








7719 a good treat after watching the parade








7720 ready to celebrate the holiday


----------



## MyGeorge

wow!, fantastic parade for all ages and nice dining holiday setting.....
happy, happy holiday!!!


----------



## skylark

nice photos apt for thr season.


----------



## capricorn2000

*Water Street at Gastown*
7721








7722








7723








7724








7725








7726








7727








7728








7729








7730


----------



## capricorn2000

7731








7732








7733








7734








7735








7736








7737








7738








7739








7740


----------



## madonnagirl

pleasing night photo shots....love them.


----------



## skylark

lovely old section of the city......nice shots too.


----------



## charliewong90

Cool pictures, lovely,lovely place.


----------



## DWest

cool shots update......happy new year...:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice updates from Vancouver


----------



## marlonbasman

beautiful Vancouver,,,lovely Gastown on a cold December night.


----------



## chambre12

nice photos from Vancouver!!!


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thank you'll....I guessed you'd some good fun on new year's eve.

some more on Gastown...
7741








7742








7743








7744








7745








7746








7747








7748








7749








7750


----------



## Benonie

Thanks for the updates! kay:


----------



## capricorn2000

7751








7752








7753








7754








7755








7756








7757








7758








7759








7760


----------



## alexander2000

great night shots of a lovely old area of the city.


----------



## karlvan

beautiful photo update and lovely shots of the old Gastown.


----------



## MilbertDavid

very good loookng pictures...I love night shots.


----------



## capricorn2000

Vancouver's traditional Bear Swim every first of January which I've been covering since 2009.

7761








7762








7763








7764








7765








7766








7767








7768








7769








7770


----------



## capricorn2000

7771








7772








7773








7774








7775








7776








7777








7778








7779








7780


----------



## openlyJane

...at least it was sunny!


----------



## DaveF12

beautiful night shots and the polar bear swim is kind of daring for those who participated.


----------



## DWest

wow!....too cold to bearswim.....pretty nice though.


----------



## openlyJane

I attended Liverpool's Chinese New Year Celebrations today, too; however, the weather was miserable - wind, rain and almost bitterly cold.


----------



## capricorn2000

openlyJane said:


> I attended Liverpool's Chinese New Year Celebrations today, too; however, the weather was miserable - wind, rain and almost bitterly cold.


Here, it was sunny yesterday and unbelievably, we haven't have a snowfall yet in the city for this winter. the slope up the Grouse mountain ski resort which is visible from down the city is bare and wanting of snow. bad wintertime for snow sport aficionados. on the other hand, the East coast has lots and lots of snow.
These photos were taken yesterday at downtown Coal Harbor.
7881








7882








7883








7884








7885








7886








7887








7888








7889








7890


----------



## DWest

wow! beautiful scraper along the harbor.


----------



## charliewong90

cool photos..Like the development in the Coal Harbor area.


----------



## MilbertDavid

pretty nice...chinatown and the Coal Harbor.


----------



## skylark

gorgeous scrapers in a nice environment.


----------



## capricorn2000

7891








7892








7893








7894








7895








7896








7897








7898








7899








7900


----------



## capricorn2000

7901








7902








7903








7904








7905








7906








7907








7908








7909








7910


----------



## madonnagirl

wow! this is a lovely part of the city...a harbor for boats and planes and beautiful clusters of sleek scrapers.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## DWest

pretty, pretty photo update.


----------



## karlvan

cool shots of well designed condos and nice locations too.


----------



## openlyJane

What is that boathouse thing on stilts? Unusual.

Vancouver really is fabulously situated


----------



## capricorn2000

openlyJane said:


> What is that boathouse thing on stilts? Unusual.
> 
> Vancouver really is fabulously situated


Are you referring to the gray painted thing? it's intended to be an art piece or something. 
Yes, metro Van has one of the best locations and climates as well.


----------



## alexander2000

very nice photo update...beautiful high-end condos in a beautiful setting.


----------



## capricorn2000

Thank you every for dropping by and appreciating this thread..
Let me take you back to Gastown - the oldest section of the city.

7911








7912








7913








7914








7915








7916








7917








7918








7919








7920


----------



## capricorn2000

7921








7922








7923








7924








7925








7926








7927








7928








7929








7930


----------



## skylark

nice photos and your night shots are awesome.


----------



## Guest

Every time I look at your YVR thread I am reminded of my friend who I haven't seen in 10 years  At least your pics bring me a little closer - thanks :hug:


----------



## marlonbasman

cool photo update,


----------



## skylark

oh, those are nice shots.


----------



## madonnagirl

beautiful photo update....


----------



## DWest

pretty photo update and the weather is getting nicer.


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thanks everyone for your comments which are appreciated.

8081








8082








8083








8084








8085








8086








8087








8088








8089








8090


----------



## capricorn2000

8091








8092








8093








8094








8095








8096








8097








8098








8099








8100


----------



## Limak11

8095 - very nice view! Thanks for photos!


----------



## alexander2000

fantastic photos and the city looks different at sundown.


----------



## skylark

cool shots - lovely update.


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thanks all for dropping by which I well appreciated.

Shots one weekend at Barnet Marine Park in Burnaby -

8101








8102








8103








8104








8105








8106








8107








8108








8109








8110


----------



## capricorn2000

8111








8112








8113








8114








8115








8116








8117








8118








8119








8120


----------



## openlyJane

A particularly interesting set, in terms of editing & processing. Vancouver feels a million miles away from anywhere else?


----------



## Harkonnen

Nice photos. I love Vancouver.


----------



## DWest

splendid photos...love the natural character.


----------



## capricorn2000

openlyJane said:


> A particularly interesting set, in terms of editing & processing. Vancouver feels a million miles away from anywhere else?


thanks Jane, in terms of editing, I normally do some enhancing and cropping sometimes, and you can only do that much but still I'm not satisfied with it. 
the city has its natural and man-made beauty but it has also its flaws like most of the cities in the world but I love to live here for lots of reasons than anywhere else.


----------



## Amrafel

These amazing pictures bring me amazing memories from my visit of Vancouver one month ago  Thanks for sharing! :cheers:


----------



## marlonbasman

splendid shots . . .


----------



## AbidM

Toronto, manhattan run by the swiss, soo clean!


----------



## DaveF12

quite nice photos.


----------



## danmartin1985

pretty nice update.


----------



## capricorn2000

thanks everyone -^^ I appreciate your comments and the likes.


----------



## shik2005

As for me - sets 1914 and 1915 are "overcooked". But these one is all right:
http://s25.postimg.org/ig6vnx39b/kits15_0644.jpg


----------



## karlvan

pretty, pretty nice photos.


----------



## skylark

very nice string of photos.....


----------



## openlyJane

capricorn2000 said:


> Hi Jane, I really appreciate your feedback and I have here 2 identical photos,
> one is raw and the other has been lightened shadows at 25% and darkened highlights at 25%. Which one is better?
> Also, if you can pinpoint a particular photo/photos that really hurt much so I could better improve or make them gentler to look at.
> 
> (1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (2)


I think I prefer the first one.......There's more depth.


----------



## openlyJane

shik2005 said:


> As for me - sets 1914 and 1915 are "overcooked". But these one is all right:
> http://s25.postimg.org/ig6vnx39b/kits15_0644.jpg


I agree with shik


----------



## madonnagirl

cool photos.


----------



## capricorn2000

openlyJane said:


> I think I prefer the first one.......There's more depth.


I think so and so with *shik* here and my nephew-in-law, will do and thanks for that. 
I had retouched several shots weeks ago and I can't put them back as raw.

8091








8092








8093








8094








8095








8096








8097








8098








8099








8100


----------



## capricorn2000

8101








8102








8103








8104








8105








8106








8107








8108








8109








8110


----------



## MyGeorge

very nice photos.....I like those rock shots.


----------



## DWest

lovely update. again, I'll never change this city to any place.


----------



## capricorn2000

*False Creek/Yaletown*

8111








8112








8113








8114








8115








8116








8117








8118








8119








8120


----------



## capricorn2000

8121








8122








8123








8124








8125








8126








8127








8128








8129








8130


----------



## openlyJane

Vancouver offers such a great lifestyle.


----------



## danmartin1985

a great place to live in, where everything practically is at hand - your work place, your home and nature.


----------



## skylark

lovely photo sets - one of the best cities to live and play.


----------



## capricorn2000

8131








8132








8133








8134








8135








8136








8137








8138








8139








8140


----------



## capricorn2000

8141








8142








8143








8144








8145








8146








8147








8148








8149








8150


----------



## marlonbasman

lovely and charming city and quite livable as well.


----------



## paul62

Was talking to a girl from Vancouver today, who`s here (in Manchester) on a break. Just a bit of useless information for you.


----------



## alexander2000

lovely images specially of people in the park on a nice warm weather.


----------



## marlonbasman

nice photos, I like the vibrant beach scenes and the buildings are really neat and orderly.


----------



## danmartin1985

splendid shots specially those of the beaches, mountains and the people.


----------



## marlonbasman

cheers!


----------



## openlyJane

One day I _really will _make it to Vancouver/Seattle.....


----------



## capricorn2000

openlyJane said:


> One day I _really will _make it to Vancouver/Seattle.....


that would be a nice and quite worth a trip and if I may suggest, from Vancouver, take a ferry boat to Victoria, stay there overnight or two and a ferry boat to Seattle. the natural views along the way are quite an experience.

8111








8112








8113








8114








8115








8116








8117








8118








8119








8120


----------



## capricorn2000

8121








8122








8123








8124








8125








8126








8127








8128








8129








8130


----------



## Benonie

Great place to live! :cheers:


----------



## madonnagirl

lovely update, pretty images.


----------



## MyGeorge

beautiful Vancouver - indeed, a nature endowed.


----------



## capricorn2000

openlyJane said:


> One day I _really will _make it to Vancouver/Seattle.....


you'll surely enjoy it. you've have 2 options - (1) ferry boat via Victoria (stay for a day or 2) and (2) land-based transpo.

*more on Locarno Beach*

8131








8132








8133








8134








8135








8136








8137








8138








8139








8140


----------



## DWest

nice images and people are out as summer comes early.


----------



## capricorn2000

8141








8142








8143








8144








8145








8146








8147








8148








8149








8150


----------



## openlyJane

Fabulous. Love the last picture with the ship in the background.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Vancouver as well :cheers:


----------



## skylark

your photos show that you don't have to go far to appreciate nature.... 
it's practically at your backyards.


----------



## alexander2000

a perfect place to live...and live a full life.


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thanks everyone, I appreciate your checking this thread.

*The City of Richmond* - there's a height restriction on the buildings as this city is close to the international airport.

8151 *Richmond City Hall*








8152








8153








8154








8155








8156








8157








8158








8159








8160


----------



## danmartin1985

with all these beautiful buildings and parks, one can really fall in love with this city.


----------



## Capitalists

Amazing.


----------



## madonnagirl

summer comes early than usual in the city....love the beach scenes.


----------



## capricorn2000

we headed down south to White Rock, a small city with a 19k+ pop. and which is about 25 kms. from vancouver via the Alex Fraser Bridge.

8211








8212









*Alex Fraser Bridge*
8213








8214








8215








8216









*White Rock City proper*
8217








8218








8219








8220


----------



## capricorn2000

8221








8222








8223








8224








8225








8226








8227








8228








8229 the white rock where the city is named after.








8230


----------



## mikee777

White rock is just an actually painted white rock ? hahaha


----------



## capricorn2000

mikee777 said:


> White rock is just an actually painted white rock ? hahaha


you're right, the city government does that since migratory birds stop poo-ing or depositing their guano (which made the rock white) 
on the rock which believed to be a meteorite.


----------



## diddyD

A nice update.


----------



## madonnagirl

beautiful and clear shots. will check for more.


----------



## charliewong90

great photo update.....the metro has plenty of beautiful places to go to.


----------



## alexander2000

lovely photos and a great time to shoot them in this summertime.


----------



## capricorn2000

*It's Canada Day - July 1*

8231








8232








8233








8234








8235








8236








8237








8238








8239








8240


----------



## capricorn2000

8241








8242








8243








8244








8245








8246








8247








8248








8249








8250


----------



## capricorn2000

8251








8252








8253








8254








8255








8256








8257








8258








8259








8260


----------



## AbidM

Vibrant. Loving the blue sun!


----------



## diddyD

Gorgeous Canada day pics.


----------



## capricorn2000

8261








8262








8263








8264








8265








8266








8267








8268








8269








8270


----------



## capricorn2000

8271








8272








8273








8274








8275








8276








8277








8278








8279








8280


----------



## danmartin1985

nice photo collection of Canada day....everybody seems to have fun.


----------



## DWest

fantastic photos and looks like lots of fun.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice updates from Vancouver :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

8281








8282








8283








8284








8285








8286








8287








8288








8289








8290


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice update!


----------



## marlonbasman

nice photo collection... and love the warm sunny weather too.


----------



## capricorn2000

8291








8292








8293








8294








8295








8296








8297








8298








8299








8300


----------



## DWest

fantastic fotos full of fun. very nice update though.


----------



## capricorn2000

8301








8302








8303








8304








8305








8306








8307








8308








8309








8310


----------



## madonnagirl

nice pictures as always. I love vibrant street scenes.


----------



## marlonbasman

beautiful set of photos...a nice update indeed.


----------



## capricorn2000

*Back to the beach*

8311








8312








8313








8314








8315








8316








8317








8318








8319








8320


----------



## capricorn2000

8321








8322








8323








8324








8325








8326








8327








8328








8329








8330


----------



## openlyJane

There can't be many urban delights as enjoyable as being on a summer beach with the city skyline in the background.....


----------



## karlvan

very nice update..it's summertime and people are out and I love that as the city looks so alive.


----------



## AbidM

openlyJane said:


> There can't be many urban delights as enjoyable as being on a summer beach with the city skyline in the background.....


True that!


----------



## MyGeorge

pretty nice photos.....summer is always the best time of the year for me...lots of outdoor activities.


----------



## capricorn2000

openlyJane said:


> There can't be many urban delights as enjoyable as being on a summer beach with the city skyline in the background.....


I agree and if you look to the other side, it's totally different scene like photo #8315 & 8330.
thanks jane and everyone for leaving comments.

*Back to White Rock (the border town)*

8331








8332








8333









8334








8335








8336 a mother of two attempting to scale the rock while her husband is taking photo and the kids were watching.








8337








8338








8339








8340


----------



## capricorn2000

8341








8342








8343








8344








8345








8346








8347








8348








8349








8350


----------



## MilbertDavid

what a ton of beautiful pictures since the last time I checked this thread...thanks.


----------



## diddyD

Same as^ - gorgeous pics.


----------



## AbidM

I agree, you really capture the best of Vancouver/


----------



## capricorn2000

8351








8352








8353








8354








8355








8356








8357








8358








8359








8360


----------



## DWest

cool photos on the height of summer and those divers are awesome.


----------



## MyGeorge

White rock is really a nice place and those divers are daring...people seem to really have fun.


----------



## openlyJane

Gas Town looks very characterful and relaxed - and being so close to the waterfront makes it even more appealing.


----------



## capricorn2000

*Still in Gastown*
8411








8412








8413








8414








8415








8416








8417








8418








8419








8420


----------



## capricorn2000

*At Stanley Park*

8421








8422








8423








8424








8425








8426








8427








8428








8429








8430


----------



## madonnagirl

cool update. Gastown and Stanley Parka re amazingly vibrant....fun, fun, fun specially for kids.


----------



## MilbertDavid

wow, nice photos, the city is quite a livable one.


----------



## capricorn2000

8431








8432








8433








8434








8435








8436








8437








8438








8439








8440


----------



## MyGeorge

great photos and I like the clarity.


----------



## danmartin1985

summer always gives me a perk to stay outdoor and enjoy the great weather....nice pictures as always.


----------



## capricorn2000

8441








8442








8443








8444








8445








8446








8447








8448








8449








8450


----------



## skylark

wow! great update, van is the place to be to wind up.


----------



## alexander2000

I love this city for its hundred and one parks.


----------



## AbidM

alexander2000 said:


> I love this city for its hundred and one parks.


I love how the skyline compliments the surrounding natural landscape, the harmony here is beautiful.


----------



## capricorn2000

The gay pride parade ( last August 2) is one of the well attended events here and included as participants were the city mayor Robertson, 
Justin Trudeau who is running as prime minister and some of the elected political officers.
This time I concentrated on what happened after the parade for a change. I hope you enjoy them.
8451








8452








8453








8454








8455








8456








8457








8458








8459








8460


----------



## capricorn2000

8461








8462








8463








8464








8465








8466








8467








8468








8469








8470


----------



## openlyJane

You were lucky to get good weather for your Pride event. For the second year running - we had heavy, non-stop rain for Liverpool Pride. Still lots of fun though!


----------



## karlvan

fantastic fotos of fun.
nice update really.


----------



## capricorn2000

openlyJane said:


> You were lucky to get good weather for your Pride event. For the second year running - we had heavy, non-stop rain for Liverpool Pride. Still lots of fun though!


bad weather there but that won't deter people to maintain that spirit of pride and enjoy the event.
here, we have cool weather some of the times as compared to previous years.
maybe, it has something to do with rain seeding up north as the wild forest fires
are not totally put off yet.


----------



## madonnagirl

great photo update....so vibrant and lots of fun.


----------



## capricorn2000

8471








8472








8473








8474








8475








8476








8477








8478








8479








8480


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice updates as well :cheers:


----------



## alexander2000

this is one interesting historical site....nice shots as well.


----------



## capricorn2000

*Doughtry* is an American rock band formed and fronted by *Chris Doughtry*, a finalist in the American Idol 5th season. 
He was born in Dec. 1979 in Roanoke Rapids, North Carolina.
The band was formed in 2006 and is into rock, pop rock and post grunge.

*NOTE:To provide some music while checking this out -*




By daughtryVEVO on youtube

*@ PNE Vancouver August 27, 2015*

8551









8552









8553









8554









8555


----------



## capricorn2000

*More on Georgia Cannery -
*
8556









8557









8558









8559









8560









8561









8562


----------



## capricorn2000

8563









8564









8565









8566









8567









8568









8569









8570


----------



## karlvan

nice, love that music and the photo series of the cannery.


----------



## madonnagirl

great photo update....love them.


----------



## skylark

interesting photo subject, so that cannery is over a hundred years old.


----------



## capricorn2000

8571








8572








8573








8574








8575








8576








8577








8578


----------



## capricorn2000

8579








8580








8581








8582








8583








8584








8585


----------



## jakeser

yES


----------



## MyGeorge

interesting shots of the old cannery and likewise, the concert.


----------



## diddyD

Good sets of pics.


----------



## danmartin1985

great photo series.


----------



## capricorn2000

Went to downtown for the annual Santa Claus parade. it was a usual winter weather - cloudy with a slight gentle rain...

8586








8587








8588








8589








8590








8591








8592


----------



## capricorn2000

8593








8594








8595








8596








8597








8598








8599








8600


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice photos from Vancouver :cheers:


----------



## marlonbasman

nice shots of a lively downtown area.


----------



## alexander2000

lovely and lively downtown Vancouver.


----------



## capricorn2000

Vancouver's Main Branch Library

8601








8602








8603








8604








8605








8606








8607


----------



## DaveF12

fantastic shots of the downtown area.


----------



## MilbertDavid

pretty nice, absolutely.


----------



## capricorn2000

The *City of Coquitlam* on the day after christmas.

8705








8706








8707








8708








8709








8710








8711








8712


----------



## capricorn2000

8713








8714








8715








8716








8717









8718 Somewhere in Westwood Plateau (the mountain part of Coquitlam)








8719








8720


----------



## marlonbasman

nice update and cool shots of the thick snow.


----------



## skylark

looks so cool and lots of snow.


----------



## madonnagirl

nice city and wonderful winter with snow.


----------



## capricorn2000

More snows up the mountain of Coquitlam

8721








8722








8723








8724








8725








8726








8727








8728


----------



## capricorn2000

8729








8730








8731








8732








8733








8734








8735


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates as well from Vancouver :cheers:


----------



## charliewong90

very nice...now a snow shots in greater Van.


----------



## skylark

cool shots. love to play in snow.


----------



## alexander2000

pretty nice...love the winter snow.


----------



## capricorn2000

thank you all, I really appreciate your comments.

8736








8737








8738








8739








8740








8741








8742


----------



## madonnagirl

cool photos.


----------



## skylark

nice shots on the city's small skyline.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Indeed good, very nice photos from Vancouver


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thank you all for your comments..


At the Vancouver Airport on christmas morning
8743








8744








8745








8746








8747


----------



## capricorn2000

8748








8749








8750








8751








8752


----------



## karlvan

beautiful photo update. too many people travelling on Christmas day eh.


----------



## capricorn2000

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Indeed good, very nice photos from Vancouver


actually, the photos above your post/comment is the city of Coquitlam which 
is about 30-35 kms east of downtown Vancouver and has a population of over 126 K in 2011 census.
thank you all for your comments.


----------



## capricorn2000

By:Lee Brice

*Lee Brice* is an American country music singer and songwriter born in June 10 1979 in Sumpter, South Carolina.

Photos were taken @ *PNE Vancouver* on Sept 1 2015

8801








8802








8803








8804








8805


----------



## capricorn2000

8806








8807








8808








8809








8810


----------



## capricorn2000

8811








8812








8813








8814








8815


----------



## capricorn2000

8816








8817








8818








8819








8820


----------



## openlyJane

He looks a lot older than 36.......


----------



## Gatsby

^^"BEER BEER BEER"

but the women don't seem to mind


----------



## capricorn2000

openlyJane said:


> He looks a lot older than 36.......


I thought it so too, I'm just imagining, maybe he had early marriage and raising a family, the quality time and responsibility with them, good and lots of foods and on the serious side, he's into his music, the songwriting and composing and performances and concerts that he has not enough time to go
to the gym and stay fit.
anyways, he's got a nice voice, good songs and charm that his audience is always there to support him. I like him too.


----------



## capricorn2000

*Maple Ridge* is a city of 76K people (2011 census) of mostly Finnish and Norwegian
and about 60 kms (my rough estimate) northeast of downtown Vancouver.
photos in early January this year.

8821








8822








8823








8824








8825








8826








8827


----------



## capricorn2000

8828








8829








8830








8831








8832








8833


----------



## capricorn2000

8834








8835








8836








8837








8838








8839








8840


----------



## PDH

Nice Photos,

I spend New Years Eve at Loon Lake in Maple Ridge, was rather cold since we came from Australia which was really hot! loved our trip to Cnada

Appreciate your efforts

PDH


----------



## BearCave

capricorn2000 said:


>



*WOOF!!! *


----------



## capricorn2000

PDH said:


> Nice Photos,
> 
> I spend New Years Eve at Loon Lake in Maple Ridge, was rather cold since we came from Australia which was really hot! loved our trip to Cnada


was that at the Lodge and retreat center?
me, I spent it at Port Coquitlam which is not far from Maple Ridge.


----------



## PDH

capricorn2000 said:


> was that at the Lodge and retreat center?
> me, I spent it at Port Coquitlam which is not far from Maple Ridge.


Yes it was, just fabulous, right next to the lake, we stayed on level 3 and overlooked the lake, so pretty!

Then stayed with friends who live in Port Hammond, just loved the area, the drive to Loon lake was so pretty, no snow anywhere until we went through the boom gate and about 1km into park, snow everywhere!

You live in a nice part of the world! Vancouver is so much like Melbourne in Australia!

Peter


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful photos. I especially like the one with the snowman on the table.


----------



## madonnagirl

nice shots indeed. I like your collection of concert photos.


----------



## DaveF12

fantastic concert photos and the provincial park as well.


----------



## skylark

cool photos like the rest....thanks and have a good day.


----------



## MyGeorge

lovely shots and update.


----------



## capricorn2000

thanks you all, I really appreciate your comments.


----------



## capricorn2000

Brett Kissel is a Canadian country music artist (singer/songwriter) born in Flat Lake Alberta in May 1990. 
He won a Juno Award in 2014 as a Breakthrough Artist of the year.
He also received awards in 2014 and 2015 from the Assn of Country Music in Alberta and from the Canadian Country Music 
in different categories. He was married in 2011, has one daughter and the family lives now in Nashville, Tennessee.





By:BrettKissel

*@ the PNE Sept 5, 2015*

8896








8897








8898








8899








8900








8901








8902








8903


----------



## capricorn2000

8904








8905








8906








8907









*Brett Kissel chose this young guy from the audience to come up the stage....*
8908









*He gave him a guitar to play with him*
8909









*Then Brett signed the guitar and gave it to him...wow!*
8910


----------



## MyGeorge

nice and clear night shots. Brett Kissel is a great singer/performer.


----------



## karlvan

wow! awesome photos specially those concerts shots and I like your idea of uploading videos of singers/artists.
I like that Canadian kid, he's really good and has a very bright future - like more songs and awards.


----------



## skylark

nice and clear shots of the concert..Brett is an accomplished artist/musician at an early age....hope for more good songs and Juno awards.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Vancouver :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

*@ North Vancouver*

8911








8912








8913








8914








8915








8916








8917


----------



## capricorn2000

8918








8919








8920








8921








8922








8923


----------



## El_Greco

Lovely updates, the mountains look amazing!


----------



## skylark

nice shots......north van is a vantage point to look at the skyline of Vancouver.


----------



## charliewong90

I like your featuring those singers/musicians you've watched and its really entertaining.
likewise, nice shots of North Van - the city on the other side.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thank you all for dropping some lines - do appreciate that.

*More on North Van*
8924








8925








8926








8927








8928








8929








8930


----------



## capricorn2000

8931








8932








8933








8934








8935








8936








8937








8938








8939








8940


----------



## capricorn2000

*More on Brett Kissel "Something You Just Don't Forget"* 





By:BrettKissel

*@PNE Sept 5, 2015*
8941








8942








8943








8944








8945


----------



## capricorn2000

8946








8947








8948








8949








8950


----------



## Benonie

Nice updates mate! :cheers:


----------



## skylark

beautiful! Lonsdale Quay is neat.


----------



## madonnagirl

lovely! I particularly like the Vancouver pano at sundown.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed very nice updates; keep them coming, capricorn...


----------



## charliewong90

beautiful photos despite the gray weather.


----------



## capricorn2000

I thought summer has come as early as this month of May, the earliest the city has since I moved here almost 20 years ago. I hope it will rain once in a while and hope further that we won't have forest fires around or close to metro Van.

Went up the Cypress mountain last week-end -
9151








9152








9153









9154 *Downtown Vancouver*









9155 *Metrotown Burnaby and Collinwood Vancouver (right)*









9156 *Brentwood Burnaby *









9157 *North Vancouver (foreground) and snow-covered Mt Baker in Washington USA*









9158 *Univ of British Columbia Vancouver*


----------



## capricorn2000

9159 *West Vancouver in the foreground*









9160 *Burrard Inlet*









9162 *Lion's Gate Bridge*









9163 *Majestic Mt. Baker*









9164 West End (Left) and Kitsilano (right)








9165









9166


----------



## yansa

Wonderful Mount Baker... 
Very nice impressions! kay:


----------



## capricorn2000

*The Boom Booms* is an Indie soul band that consists of 6 guys who all grew up within a few blocks of each other 
in *Vancouver East Side (British Columbia)*. 
The band consists of brothers Aaron Ross (lead vocal) and Sean Ross (keys) and Tom van Deusen (guitar), Geordie Hart (Bass), 
Richard Brinkman (drums) and Theo Vincent (percusion/drums). 

The *Booms* love and live for the road, as they've busked across Europe, performed in the Brazilian amazon 
and Rio's famous *Casa Rosa*, toured in a Scamper RV the 12,000 kms round trip from Vancouver to Panama 
and circumnavigated the United States twice in their yellow school bus.

Influenced by travel, the Band released their Latin-laced debut album *!HOT RUM!* in 2011. 
Their sophomore release with Grammy award winning producer Chin Injeti came out in Oct 4, 2014.
Recently,the Booms hosted their 2nd music festival in Vancouver on 4th of July 2015. 
(source:The Boom Booms)





By:Anastasia R

*Photos were taken during the band's concert @ PNE on 2 Sept 2015*

9167








9168








9169








9170








9171








9172


----------



## capricorn2000

9173








9174








9175








9176








9177








9178


----------



## Romashka01

Great photos again! My favorite - 9157 and 9171


----------



## yansa

Nice concert pics! And I like the song.


----------



## Benonie

What a view! Nice updates.


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thank you guys for the *likes* and checking this thread out...really appreciate that.^^

*Revisited one of the 2010 Winter Olympics venues up the Cypress Mountain.
*

9179








9180








9181








9182








9183








9184








9185








9186


----------



## capricorn2000

9187








9188








9189








9190








9191








9192








9193








9194








9195


----------



## danmartin1985

nice photo update and great shots of the metro from the mountain....specially those with Mt Baker as the background.


----------



## capricorn2000

*The City of Richmond*

9196








9197








9198








9199








9200








9201








9202








9203








9204








9205


----------



## Benonie

Delicious oriental food!


----------



## skylark

very nice photos indeed.


----------



## capricorn2000

9206








9207








9208








9209








9210








9211








9212








9213


----------



## capricorn2000

9214








9215








9216








9217








9218








9219








9220


----------



## Benonie

Happy children make me happy! :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice!


----------



## yansa

No. 9214 has wonderful colours and dynamics, capricorn! kay:


----------



## alesmarv

capricorn2000 said:


> ^^that's in the city of Richmond, British Columbia, Canada where 54.6% of the 190,500 inhabitants are Chinese immigrants.^^


Yeah central Richmond is like 95% mainland Chinese, Stevston, and the eastern quadrant even it out a bit. Pretty bad with all the cultural problems from mainland China. I do fear for the city long term as integration has pretty much stopped and enclaves like central Richmond grow. No other group is willing to live there, it will at some point be like 99.9% mainland Chinese, and that's never a good thing. Anyways great pictures.


----------



## capricorn2000

*@ alesmarv* I never knew about that but it's a good info. My bro and I had friends from Hongkong in early 2000 here in Van but one by one they went back home and also a group of Taiwanese but again they too went back home.

* Locarno* is a musical project lead by Juno Award Winning musician, Tom Landa. The project fuses traditional Mexican music such as Son Jarocho and Huapango, with other Latin and Worldbeat elements such as Cumbia, Cuban Son and African Sukus.

The band originated in 2010 and has had one recording to date, featuring 5 original compositions and 2 traditional Mexican songs. They've toured across Canada and the US, as well as Europe. 




 
By:







Rob Weiland

*@ PNE Concert on Sept 5, 2015*




By:







A5311
Note:The Youtube uploaded above was the same concert I watched (thanks A5311) and below are my photos.
9351








9352








9353








9354








9355








9356








9357


----------



## capricorn2000

9358








9359








9360








9361








9362








9363








9364








9365


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

Back to Univ of British Columbia last week and took some photos of the Rose Garden in bloom which I always wanted to do years ago.
9366








9367








9368








9369








9370








9371








9372


----------



## capricorn2000

9373








9374








9375








9376








9377








9378








9379








9380


----------



## openlyJane

...and are those roses scented? Modern breeding programmes tend to breed the scent out, almost, altogether.


----------



## karlvan

great concert photos and the rose garden is quite impressive...like bi-color in a rose and I see two colors of roses in one stem like no. 9378....lovely.


----------



## yansa

Thank you for the wonderful Rose Garden you show us, capricorn!


----------



## capricorn2000

openlyJane said:


> ...and are those roses scented? Modern breeding programmes tend to breed the scent out, almost, altogether.


as far as I can recall, I didn't smell anything scented despite the thousands of roses in the garden and most probably you're right, 
and honestly, I don't know about this breeding thing until now. thanks for that I learned something.
Thank you as well to *yansa* and *karlvan* and yeah I guess that combination of colors in a rose and 
different colors in one stem is again the result of a modern breeding technique or something like *genetically altered?*.


----------



## capricorn2000

more of the Rose Garden...

9381








9382








9383








9384








9385








9386








9387


----------



## Benonie

Beautiful!


----------



## capricorn2000

9388








9389








9390








9391








9392








9393








9394








9395


----------



## Romashka01

Nice photos! I smell of roses


----------



## Gratteciel

Locarno is a very good band! The gardens are also beautiful. Thank you Capricorn.


----------



## yansa

capricorn2000 said:


>


 Those look like they could smell. 
With the roses in our Volksgarten I made the experience that it are often
the filled varieties that have a smell.

Thank you for those beautiful impressions!


----------



## capricorn2000

*University of British Columbia Campus*

9396








9397








9398








9399








9400








9401








9402








9403


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

9404








9405








9406








9407








9408








9409








9410


----------



## openlyJane

Spectacular views from the rose garden.


----------



## capricorn2000

*Royal Wood* is a Canadian singer-songwriter, record producer and arranger based in Toronto, Ontario, who has released two EPs, five albums and one companion album. His second album A *Good Enough Day* received an international release. He has subsequently been nominated for a *Juno Award* twice and has toured both North America and Europe.He started his career in 2002 and plays guitar,drums,clarinet and trumpet.(source:_Wikipedia_)





By:







RoyalWood

*@ the PNE Vancouver in August 25, 2015*

9411








9412








9413








9414








9415


----------



## capricorn2000

9416








9417








9418








9419








9420


----------



## DWest

lovely shots of the concerts, the university and of course, the roses at the garden...great, great job I do appreciate them.


----------



## alexander2000

great shots particularly those close-ups of the roses in full bloom. the concerts are nice too.


----------



## capricorn2000

*@ Univ of British Columbia Campus*

9421








9422








9423








9424








9425








9426








9427








9428


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Cool buildings, and I loved the glass walls with colored strips and the water garden


----------



## capricorn2000

9429








9430








9431








9432








9433








9434








9435


----------



## skylark

cool photo update, loving them.


----------



## capricorn2000

*Chan Center (Chan Shun Concert Hall) @ UBC*

9436








9437








9438








9439








9440








9441








9442








9443


----------



## capricorn2000

9444








9445








9446








9447








9448








9449








9450


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely sets! especially #2490


----------



## MyGeorge

great photo update....nice UBC shots and the rose garden is just awesome.


----------



## skylark

beautiful university despite the eclictic architecture, lovely shots as always.


----------



## Taller Better

Gosh, it's been decades since I was at the UBC campus! I remember that tower, though...


----------



## capricorn2000

Taller said:


> Gosh, it's been decades since I was at the UBC campus! I remember that tower, though...


same here, it's more than 10 years since I last walked around there, more new buildings and shops 
and a cluster of multi-storied residential condos, 
it's like a small town.

*Photos were taken from Stanley Park (Coal Harbor side)*

9451








9452








9453








9454








9455








9456








9457








9458


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again great, very nice photos


----------



## capricorn2000

9459








9460








9461








9462








9463








9464








9465


----------



## capricorn2000

9466








9467








9468








9469








9470








9471








9472








9473


----------



## madonnagirl

gorgeous shots of the skyline taken from the park...and the UBC shots are gorgeous as well.


----------



## yansa

Wow - superb pics, astonishing city! kay:


----------



## capricorn2000

*Culture Club* is an English band, was formed in 1981 and is comprised of *Boy George* (lead vocals), *Roy Hay* (guitar and keyboards), *Mikey Craig* (bass guitar) and *Jon Moss* (drums and percussion).
The Band's music combines British new wave and American soul with Jamaican reggae, pop, rock, R&B and also other styles such as calypso, salsa or country.
In 1981, Blitz Club regular Boy George occasionally sang with the group Bow Wow Wow under the stage name Lieutenant Lush. After his tenure with the group ended, George decided to start his own band and enlisted bassist Mikey Craig, drummer Jon Moss, and finally guitarist Roy Hay. Realising they had an Irish gay man as the lead singer, a black Briton on bass, an Anglo-Saxon on guitar and keyboards, and a Jewish drummer, they eventually decided to call themselves Culture Club. _Source:_ Wikipedia





By:







George Cervini

*@ the PNE Vancouver Aug 28, 2016*

9991








9992








9993








9994








9995








9996








9997


----------



## Gratteciel

This band is a classic! Very fond memories, Capricorn.


----------



## capricorn2000

gratteciel said:


> This band is a classic! Very fond memories, Capricorn.


I totally agree. Actually, it's my first time to watch them live and it surprised me that there are extra musicians 
like one more drummer, extra guitarist, keyboardist, trumpet,trombone and sax players plus two back up singers.
I enjoyed the night because of their varied styles in their repertoire.

9998








9999








10000








10001








10002








10003








10004








10005


----------



## marlonbasman

great shots specially the concerts, keep them coming.


----------



## skylark

cool Culture Club and Boy George is dressed up fabulously.


----------



## capricorn2000

@ the PNE Sept 3, 2016

10006








10007








10008








10009








10010








10011








10012








10013


----------



## capricorn2000

10014








10015








10016








10017









*@ Robson Square Downtown Van*
10018








10019








10020


----------



## Benonie

Culture club...echoes from my youth...


----------



## MyGeorge

cool shots of horses, the concerts and ballroom dancing..lots of varied summer activities.


----------



## capricorn2000

*Crescent Beach* is a beachside community within South Surrey, British Columbia next to Boundary Bay and Mud Bay 
across from Delta, British Columbia. It is home to 1,200 residents, mostly in single-family homes.

10021








10022








10023








10024








10025








10026








10027








10028


----------



## capricorn2000

10029








10030








10031








10032








10033








10034








10035


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates from Vancouver :cheers:


----------



## charliewong90

nice, I'm quite pleased browsing your thread....varied sets of photos.


----------



## General Electric

Amazing spot here, in the #2651! Great updates


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Beautiful skyline on photo #10029! kay:


----------



## yansa

Superb shots in #2651! :applause:


----------



## skylark

lovely photo update.,..nice natural setting yet close to the city.


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thanks everyone. love your comments.^^

10036








10037








10038








10039








10040








10041








10042








10043


----------



## capricorn2000

10044








10045








10046








10047








10048








10049








10050


----------



## madonnagirl

nice shots particularly the beach with the skyline at the background.


----------



## capricorn2000

*Olivia Newton John @ PNE Vancouver August 26, 2016 *





By:







Cytoplasm A

10236








10237








10238








10239








10240








10241








10242


----------



## capricorn2000

10243








10244








10245








10246








10247








10248








10249








10250


----------



## skylark

nice retro music....it absolutely brought back my happy and carefree high school years.
thanks and nice shots as well.


----------



## capricorn2000

10251 *North Van banner Oct 20, 2016*









10252








10253









*North Vancouver one rainy Saturday*
10254








10255








10256








10257








10258


----------



## Eduarqui

Glad to see that Olivia Newton-John is singing and being appreciated 

And my usual image of canadian cities has always trees with these colors: 



capricorn2000 said:


> 10257


----------



## capricorn2000

Eduarqui said:


> Glad to see that Olivia Newton-John is singing and being appreciated


Olivia is still quite popular here, it was a full house and the audience, both young and old, sang with her hits songs.

10259








10260








10261








10262








10263








10264








10265


----------



## Romashka01

What a lovely city! Great pictures, I especially like the last set kay:


----------



## MilbertDavid

nice fall shots and thanks for the iconic Olivia's concert photos.


----------



## yansa

I really enjoyed your last update, capricorn! Wonderful impressions... kay:
Love the colours!


----------



## skylark

nice photos despite the weather. I love the leaves turning to yellow and gold.


----------



## capricorn2000

10266








10267








10268








10269








10270








10271








10272








10273


----------



## capricorn2000

10274








10275








10276








10277








10278








10279








10280


----------



## yansa

Fine updates, capricorn! kay:
Wonderful red coloured leaves in 10269!
Is that a special kind of maple?
Our maples in Austria mainly turn into a bright yellow.


----------



## skylark

nice photo update...like them.


----------



## capricorn2000

yansa said:


> Fine updates, capricorn! kay:
> Wonderful red coloured leaves in 10269!
> Is that a special kind of maple?
> Our maples in Austria mainly turn into a bright yellow.


I think I've seen maple with dark red but smaller leaves ( I just checked wiki, the red maple is called Acer palmatum...an i will try to take some shots if a good timing comes.
anyways, thanks for your interest, yansa.


----------



## yansa

capricorn2000 said:


> I think I've seen maple with dark red but smaller leaves ( I just checked wiki, the red maple is called Acer palmatum...an i will try to take some shots if a good timing comes.
> anyways, thanks for your interest, yansa.


Thank you, capricorn! I'm looking forward to see your new pictures from that 
beautiful Acer palmatum. 

Seems that we here in Austria mainly have Acer pseudoplatanus, with yellow
Autumn leaves.


----------



## midrise

Lovely indeed, the colors of fall and...."Olivia Newtron Bomb"....as someone dub her years ago because of her beauty, she was a bombshell..kay:kay::hilarious


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice updates, capricorn


----------



## Gratteciel

Great updates, Capricorn! Beautiful memories of Olivia Newton John songs in my life!


----------



## DWest

nice photos of yellow, red and gray.


----------



## capricorn2000

*Foreigner* is a British-American hard rock band, originally formed in New York City in 1976 by veteran English musician Mick Jones and fellow Briton and ex-King Crimson member Ian McDonald along with American vocalist Lou Gramm.

Jones came up with the band's name as he, McDonald and Dennis Elliott were British, while Gramm, Al Greenwood and Ed Gagliardi were American. Their biggest hit single, "I Want to Know What Love Is", topped the United Kingdom and United States Charts among others. They are one of the world's best-selling bands of all time with worldwide sales of more than 80 million records, including 37.5 million albums in the US alone. 
Source:Foreigner_wikipedia_

*Foreigner @ the PNE Vancouver August 27, 2016*




By:







Ian G


----------



## Benonie

I remember that romantic song from my puberty...


----------



## capricorn2000

yansa said:


> Thank you, capricorn! I'm looking forward to see your new pictures from that
> beautiful Acer palmatum.
> Seems that we here in Austria mainly have Acer pseudoplatanus, with yellow
> Autumn leaves.


sorry yansa, i've been waiting for a warm sunny day but all we've got here are rains, rains, rains and cold cloudy days i wasn't able to take those autumn leaves specially the red maple, i'll try next year. for the meantime, have fun with our great fall weather. 



Romashka01 said:


> What a lovely city! Great pictures, I especially like the last set kay:


thanks and I'm glad you do. have a nice fall day. 



midrise said:


> Lovely indeed, the colors of fall and...."Olivia Newtron Bomb"....as someone dub her years ago because of her beauty, she was a bombshell..kay:kay::hilarious


I agree with you about Olivia and she still is...have a good day. 



gratteciel said:


> Great updates, Capricorn! Beautiful memories of Olivia Newton John songs in my life!


hi namesake, thanks and yes, Olivia really brings back memories and what's so nice is that younger generation know most of her songs and sing with her, I was surprised. have a good warm day. 



Benonie said:


> I remember that romantic song from my puberty...


yeah, and it's nice to reminisce the good times and good things you had and did when you were younger and here the audience including the youger ones know their songs and sing with them...it was fun. 

thanks to all for your messages as well.


----------



## capricorn2000

*Foreigner at the PNE August 27, 2016*

10281








10282








10283








10284








10285








10286








10287


----------



## christos-greece

Once again awesome, very nice updates


----------



## capricorn2000

10288








10289








10290








10291








10292








10293








10294








10295


----------



## yansa

Waiting For a Girl Like You, I Want to Know What Love Is, Cold As Ice, Urgent... -
those where times in my life when I loved to listen to the radio...


----------



## capricorn2000

*Downtown in the usual autumn days*

10296








10297








10298








10299








10300








10301








10302








10303








10304


----------



## capricorn2000

10305








10306








10307








10308








10309


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice updates!


----------



## yansa

Fine Autumn city pics in #2748! kay:


----------



## madonnagirl

nice autumn shots.


----------



## skylark

cool fall shots.


----------



## capricorn2000

10310








10311








10312








10313








10314








10315








10316








10317








10318


----------



## yansa

Cool pics, capricorn! kay:


----------



## charliewong90

nice photo update...love the color of autumn.


----------



## capricorn2000

*Malling in Metrotown Burnaby*

10319








10320








10321








10322








10323









*Malling in Richmond*
10324








10325








10326








10327








10328


----------



## MyGeorge

nice photo update...love the Christmas ambiance at the malls.


----------



## Bulevardi

Fine series! 
Keep on shooting.


----------



## yansa

Capricorn, your fine shots inspired me to take some pics in Austrian shopping centers with special eye on the Christmas decoration.


----------



## capricorn2000

*Chris Isaak* is an American singer-songwriter,musician and an occasional actor and talk show host. 
Born in 1956, his genres include rock and roll, rockabilly, roots rock and surf rock._(Wikipedia)_





By:







Music AZ

*@ Vancouver PNE Sep 5. 2016*

10329








10330








10331








10332








10333








10334








10335


----------



## capricorn2000

10336








10337








10338








10339








10340








10341








10342








10343


----------



## yansa

Relaxing song, nice concert pics! kay:


----------



## skylark

verrry nice eve at wintertime.


----------



## capricorn2000

10344








10345








10346








10347


----------



## capricorn2000

10348








10349








10350








10351








10352








10353








10354








10355


----------



## capricorn2000

*High End Shopping*
10356








10357








10358








10359








10360








10361








10362


----------



## capricorn2000

10363








10364








10365








10366








10367








10368








10369








10370


----------



## Benonie

_"Silvertone" _by Chris Isaak was one of my favourite albums in the eighties. Great to see he's touring again! :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

10371








10372








10373








10374








10375








10376








10377


----------



## capricorn2000

Benonie said:


> _"Silvertone" _by Chris Isaak was one of my favourite albums in the eighties. Great to see he's touring again! :cheers:


honestly, I just knew him this summer and I like his style but he's popular here because half of the audience sang with him in most of his songs.

*Photos on the last three entries were taken Dec 4 Sunday which was blue sky/sunny and the following day Dec 5 was snowy - *

10378








10379








10380








10381








10382








10383








10384


----------



## openlyJane

Benonie said:


> _"Silvertone" _by Chris Isaak was one of my favourite albums in the eighties. Great to see he's touring again! :cheers:


...and ‘Wicked Game’ has to be one of the most poignant singles.


----------



## openlyJane

This year seems to be a bumper year for snow everywhere. None in Liverpool yet, though.


----------



## capricorn2000

openlyJane said:


> This year seems to be a bumper year for snow everywhere. None in Liverpool yet, though.


actually this is the first snowfall, we normally have two snowfalls and the rest is rains, rains, rains and some sunny days.

10385








10386








10387








10388








10389








10390








10391








10392








10393








10394








10395


----------



## yansa

Very nice and varied updates, capricorn! kay:
#2771/3 is my favourite pic. Would love to have so much snow here in Vienna!


----------



## alexander2000

wow! lovely mix of subject matters - the sunny and snowy days.


----------



## Gratteciel

Cold and beautiful days!
I like snowy cities a lot, but I would not want to have to go to work in those days.
Great pictures, Capricorn!


----------



## capricorn2000

*The 2016 Annual Santa Claus Parade*

10396








10397








10398








10399








10400








10401








10402


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates, capricorn :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui

I do love this time of the year, with or without snow


----------



## capricorn2000

*The 2016 Annual Santa Claus Parade*

10403








10404








10405








10406








10407








10408








10409








10410


----------



## yansa

Very nice parade and report, capricorn! kay:


----------



## capricorn2000

10411








10412








10413








10414








10415








10416








10417








10418


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates, capricorn :cheers:


----------



## yansa

I like your update very much, capricorn! kay:


----------



## capricorn2000

10419








10420








10421








10422








10423








10424








10425


----------



## capricorn2000

10426








10427








10428








10429








10430








10431








10432








10433








10434








10435


----------



## capricorn2000

10436








10437








10438








10439








10440








10441








10442








10443








10444








10445


----------



## Benonie

Lovely parade! :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

10446








10447








10448








10449








10450








10451








10452


----------



## capricorn2000

10453








10454








10455








10456








10457








10458








10459








10460


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

That Outdoor World seems to be an extra attraction for shoppers, that's right? If so, it was a good idea


----------



## marlonbasman

lovely photos, like the parade and those snowfall shots.


----------



## capricorn2000

Eduarqui said:


> ^^
> 
> That Outdoor World seems to be an extra attraction for shoppers, that's right? If so, it was a good idea


indeed, the extra attractions are the big aquarium with different kind of fish endemic in Northwest America and a collection of preserved wild animals ( I couldn't recall the word it's called right now) like the grizzly bear, rocky mountain goat, bison, buffalo, deer and antelope and few others I can't recognize. Likewise, it's the biggest store I've ever been which has an extensive items for recreational fishing and hunting including clothes, small boats and kayaks and its location is about an hour's drive down south of Vancouver.
*Some more photos -*
10461








10462








10463








10464








10465








10466








10467








10468


----------



## madonnagirl

great photos of the season...particularly like the last set.


----------



## capricorn2000

10469








10470








10471








10472








10473








10474








10475


----------



## capricorn2000

*Here come Santa Claus - enjoy the holiday everyone!!!*

10476








10477








10478








10479








10480


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos as always, capricorn :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful new sets!
Have a magical holiday season, Capricorn!


----------



## capricorn2000

*Have A Happy Jolly Christmas Everyone!*


----------



## capricorn2000

10481








10482








10483








10484








10485








10486








10487








10488


----------



## MyGeorge

lovely, and the weather there is nice and sunny.


----------



## yansa

Great pictures, capricorn! kay:

Have a nice 2017!


----------



## capricorn2000

yansa said:


> Great pictures, capricorn! kay:
> 
> Have a nice 2017!


you too and thanks.

10489








10490








10491








10492








10493








10494








10495


----------



## Romashka01

Great urban pics! :applause: I especially like the last one


----------



## MilbertDavid

lovely shots with nice weather as well.


----------



## charliewong90

quite pleasant photos, like your holiday season shots.


----------



## DWest

beautiful photos indeed.


----------



## capricorn2000

^^Thanks guys for looking and leaving your comments.^^

10496








10497








10498








10499








10500








10501








10502








10503


----------



## yansa

Very appealing updates, capricorn! kay:


----------



## skylark

nice photos of a gorgeous city.


----------



## capricorn2000

10504








10505








10506








10507








10508








10509








10510


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Vancouver :cheers:


----------



## Benonie

Gorgeous urban Vancouver! kay:


----------



## DaveF12

lovely photos, with the city's nice weather.


----------



## ashton

Beautiful photos. Looking forward for more.


----------



## yansa

Beautiful and lively impressions from Vancouver! kay:


----------



## capricorn2000

one rainy day which we always have more than snow.

10511








10512








10513








10514








10515








10516








10517


----------



## capricorn2000

10518








10519








10520








10521








10522








10523








10524








10525








10526








10527








10528


----------



## yansa

That's a lovely rainy day pic, capricorn! kay:



capricorn2000 said:


> 10515


----------



## alexander2000

nice photo update, come rain or come snow, the city is beautiful.


----------



## isaidso

Thank you for the photos. I visited for the first time in November so it's great seeing all these places I walked past.


----------



## Romashka01

Wonderful pictures! #10524 one of my favorites


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thank you all guys, I really do appreciate you comments.^^

10529








10530








10531








10532








10533








10534








10535








10536


----------



## capricorn2000

*A Catholic Cathedral in the downtown.*

10537








10538








10539








10540








10541








10542








10543








10544








10545


----------



## marlonbasman

very nice photo update, and like those stained glass windows inside the cathedral.


----------



## yansa

Fine updates, capricorn - particularly like the Cathedral with the beautiful organ and
colourful glass windows! kay:


----------



## madonnagirl

beautiful update...and I like the church interior specially the huge pipe organ.


----------



## danmartin1985

lovely photo collection specially the last set.
thanks for sharing them./


----------



## General Electric

Very nice updates, Capricorn :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thanks everyone, love your comments.^^

yesterday's shots of Mt Seymour provincial park which has a highest elevation of 1449 meters and is located about 15 kms northeast of downtown Vancouver.

10546








10547








10548








10549








10550








10551








10552








10553


----------



## capricorn2000

10554








10555








10556








10557








10558








10559








10560


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely winter photos! kay:


----------



## Xtartrex

Never a dull moment in Vancouver.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates as always :cheers:


----------



## MyGeorge

cool shots of a very cold atmosphere....like very far from the city.


----------



## yansa

Lovely pics!


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thank you again for leaving some comments, I really like that^^

10561








10562








10563








10564








10565








10566








10567








10568 on a clear day








10569


----------



## diddyD

Very nice snow pics - and people having fun.


----------



## openlyJane

Great fun! I take it that you too ski?


----------



## capricorn2000

10636








10637








10638








10639








10640








10641








10642








10633


----------



## Gratteciel

The Monkees still singing!
Without a doubt, Vancouver has something for everyone. Thanks for sharing, Capricorn.


----------



## General Electric

Magnificat updates in black and white in the 2859 kay:


----------



## capricorn2000

Gratteciel said:


> The Monkees still singing!
> Without a doubt, Vancouver has something for everyone. Thanks for sharing, Capricorn.


The Monkees are still as good as when they first started in 1965 and all three original members are there, Mickey Dolenz, Michael Nesmith and Peter Tork, who reunited and continue to tour despite the sudden death of Davy Jones in 2012.

I took a ride of the Evergreen extension of the Millinnium line which was completed in early December 2016 and has a distance of 11 kms and 6 stations to the City of Coquitlam. The greater Vancouver skytrain system has 3 lines including Expo Line(first line and operational in 1986 for the world expo '86) and Canada Line (operational in mid 2009 for the 2010 Vancouver winter olympics). The skytrain, likewise (also running underground) has a system length of 79.5 kms (49.4 mi) and 53 stations and that makes it the longest rapid transit system in Canada and the longest fully automated driverless system in the world.

10629








10630








10631









10632 *Lougheed Burnaby where the extension starts*








10633








10634









10635 *The Metrotown Burnaby skyline*








10636 *Part of the city of Port Moody*








10637








10638


----------



## capricorn2000

10639 *The city of Coquitlam*








10640








10641








10642








10643








10644








10645


----------



## christos-greece

^^ As always great, very nice new photos, capricorn


----------



## DaveF12

nice photo shots...and yes, I love the Monkees music.


----------



## charliewong90

awesome photo update...I particularly like your snow shots up the mountains.


----------



## diddyD

Nice pics.


----------



## christos-greece

We would like to see more updates from Vancouver, capricorn kay:


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thank you'll, love your comments.^^
*At City of Coquitlam*
10646








10647








10648








10649








10650








10651








10652








10653


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice and interesting pictures, as usual!


----------



## diddyD

Again - nice pics.


----------



## Romashka01

Great update! I love these awesome pics from Coquitlam


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thanks everyone for dropping by and leaving some comments.^^

*Driving outside the city*
10654








10655








10656








10657 *Delta City Hall*








10658








10659








10660








10661


----------



## capricorn2000

10662








10663








10664








10665








10666








10667








10668








10669








10670


----------



## alexander2000

very nice photos specially the last two sets. 
that shots of 2 ferry boats looks like they're going to collide head to head.


----------



## danmartin1985

wow! impressive photo update...like the change of weather shots.


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thank you all guys, I really appreciate your dropping by and you comments.^^


----------



## capricorn2000

*Tim Hicks* (born August 22, 1979) is a Canadian country music singer-songwriter from Niagara Falls, Ontario. He won a CCMA award as *Rising Star* in 2014 and has been nominated for various categories in CCMA (Canadian Country Music Assn) and Juno awards since 2013.





By:







MrNinja602

*Tim Hicks @ PNE Vancouver Sept 3 2016*

10671








10672








10673








10674








10675








10676








10677


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates, capricorn :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thanks christos more of Tim Hicks - -

10678








10679








10680








10681








10682








10683








10684








10685


----------



## capricorn2000

*Point Roberts* is a land exclave of the United States that is located on the southernmost tip of the Tsawwassen Peninsula, south of Vancouver in British Columbia. The area, which had a population of 1,314 at the 2010 census, is reached by land by traveling 25 mi (40 km) through Canada.
*Point Roberts* was created when the United Kingdom and the United States settled the Pacific Northwest American-Canadian border dispute in the mid 19th century with the Oregon Treaty. Both parties agreed that the 49th parallel would delineate both countries' territories, however, the small area that incorporates Point Roberts was overlooked. Questions about ceding the territory to Canada have been raised since its creation but its geopolitical status has remained unchanged. (source:wikipedia)

10686








10687








10688








10689








10690








10691








10692








10693








10694








10695


----------



## capricorn2000

10696








10697








10698








10699








10700








10701








10702








10703








10704








10705


----------



## skylark

delete. sorry.


----------



## skylark

nice shots indeed, and what a lovely sunny weather you've got there at Point Roberts.


----------



## AbidM

Vancouver is just absolutely beautiful.


----------



## capricorn2000

*The City of West Vancouver* - one of Canada's rich municipalities in term of per capita income.

10706








10707








10708








10709








10710








10711








10712








10713








10714








10715


----------



## capricorn2000

10716








10717








10718








10719








10720








10721








10722








10723








10724








10725


----------



## capricorn2000

10726








10727








10728








10729








10730








10731








10732








10733








10734








10735


----------



## Skyckcty

Impressive, in less than a week from 750,000 to over 800,000 views on this thread. Gotta love Skyscrapercity. Wink wink!!!:lol:


----------



## Gratteciel

Many beautiful pictures, Capricorn! kay:


----------



## madonnagirl

lovely pictures...as ever and it's always giving me pleasures just by looking at them...thanks for sharing.


----------



## capricorn2000

Thanks everyone, I'm really glad for your comments and likes.



Skyckcty said:


> Impressive, in less than a week from 750,000 to over 800,000 views on this thread. Gotta love Skyscrapercity. Wink wink!!!:lol:


Thanks, I noticed the increase but I never thought it would be that much.

*Lynn Canyon Park*, in the District of North Vancouver,has an area of 617 acres (250 ha) and has many hiking trails of varying length and difficulty. The Baden-Powell Trail passes through the park crossing over the Lynn Canyon Suspension Bridge. Due to its natural landscape many TV series such as Stargate SG-1 and Stargate Atlantis used the area for filming.

10736








10737








10738








10739








10740








10741








10742








10753








10754








10755


----------



## paul62

:applause:This one.


----------



## openlyJane

Your son/nephew?


----------



## capricorn2000

openlyJane said:


> Your son/nephew?


actually, a grand nephew. thanks, as well paul62.

*More photos of Lynn Canyon Park....*
10756








10757








10758








10759








10760








10761








10762








10763








10764








10765


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates as well, capricorn :cheers:
...btw, how old are you?


----------



## capricorn2000

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great, very nice updates as well, capricorn :cheers:
> ...btw, how old are you?


thanks for the comment, chris, and I guess I'm one of the oldest here at 55.


----------



## capricorn2000

I've noticed we're blessed with one sunny day in a week for the past month so here, we took advantage driving around the city and to the park.

10766








10767








10768








10769








10770








10771








10772








10773








10774








10775


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Vancouver :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

10776








10777








10778








10779








10780








10781








10782








10783








10784








10785


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

What is the thing with the guy on photo #10778?


----------



## Gratteciel

Great sets, Capricorn!
I really like the contrast between the old architecture and the new one in the city.


----------



## capricorn2000

Skopje/Скопје;139575865 said:


> What is the thing with the guy on photo #10778?


I saw him lying down and it's still cold, maybe he's into sunbathing in a different way.:nuts:


Gratteciel said:


> Great sets, Capricorn!
> I really like the contrast between the old architecture and the new one in the city.


I totally agree with you and thanks and have fun.

10786








10787








10788








10789








10790








10791








10792








10793








10794








10795


----------



## capricorn2000

10796








10797








10798








10799








10800








10801








10802








10803








10804








10805


----------



## Romashka01

One of the best cities in the world! 


Great update! :applause:


----------



## karlvan

beautiful shots and lovely sunny day...I particularly like pic # 10800 - nice composition.


----------



## marlonbasman

nice in capturing the beauty of the city with a lovely sunny day.


----------



## General Electric

Beautiful and interesting updates, Capricorn!


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thank you thank you for your visit and comments, enjoy the nice spring day!^^

10806








10807








10708








10809








10910








10911








10912








10913








10914








10915


----------



## openlyJane

I love the combination of skyscraper and ocean view at the end of the street.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful trees!
The shape and colors are beautiful.


----------



## MyGeorge

nice photos absolutely, lovely spring time.


----------



## MilbertDavid

gorgeous pictures, loving them.


----------



## royal rose1

Is it just me or is Vancouver like a beautiful woman with no personality? 

Every bone in my body wants to like Vancouver, but there's no soul like there is in Portland and Seattle, and the more Vancouver develops, it loses more and more of whatever made it interesting.


----------



## Eduarqui

Romashka01 said:


> One of the best cities in the world!
> 
> 
> Great update! :applause:


I agree with you: Vancouver is one of best planned cities in North America, as we can see through these photographs.


----------



## christos-greece

Really wonderful, very nice new photos; well done


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thanks guys for the visit and comments^^



royal rose1 said:


> Is it just me or is Vancouver like a beautiful woman with no personality?
> 
> Every bone in my body wants to like Vancouver, but there's no soul like there is in Portland and Seattle, and the more Vancouver develops, it loses more and more of whatever made it interesting.


I don't exactly get what you mean but Vancouver is comparatively young, being incorporated in 1886 and that makes her 131 years old, younger that Vancouver, Washington. It has its old district which is Gastown but construction of high rise condos/hotels and few corporate buildings started in 2000 and when you see the skyline, the new buildings look identical or *commie blocks* but they're not at closer look,there is that kind of uniform pastel light green for blinds and curtains and what I heard the city government is requiring this so that the city has this identifiable mark or look.


----------



## capricorn2000

*Riding the skytrain along the newly opened Evergreen Line to Coquitlam*.
10916 a small skyline of Gilmore, Burnaby









Got off at Burquitlam Sta (boundary between Burnaby and Coquitlam)
10917








10918








10919








10920








10921








10922








10923








10924


----------



## capricorn2000

10991








10992








10993








10994








10995








10996








10997








10998








10999








11000


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates about Vancouver :cheers:


----------



## charliewong90

wow, nice photos with a great weather.


----------



## ashton

^ Beautiful! Please keep it up.


----------



## diddyD

It seems like a large city with room to breath - nice.


----------



## Eduarqui

diddyD said:


> It seems like a large city with room to breath - nice.


I have same impression about many north american towns, where parks can be found almost everywhere, from Vancouver and Montreal till Atlanta and Chicago.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great city!
I really love those pink trees!


----------



## capricorn2000

^^again, I have to thank you guys^^

*Back to the wilderness of Port Moody*
11001








11002








11003








11004








11005








11006








11007








11008








11009








11010


----------



## capricorn2000

11011








11012








11013








11014








11015








11016








11017








11018








11019_* "I'm coming"*_








11020 *"Waiting for you"*


----------



## Romashka01

:applause: magnificent pictures!


----------



## ashton

^ Nice ones!


----------



## skylark

beautiful photos and nice places.


----------



## yansa

Wonderful updates, capricorn! kay:


----------



## diddyD

Nice pics - and people having a good time.


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful photo update!


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thanks again guys, I'm glad you appreciate the pictures^^

*Some shots at the Ecology center of Lynn Canyon Park*
11021








11022








11023








11024








11025








11026








11027








11028


----------



## capricorn2000

11029








11030








11031








11032








11033








11034








11035








11036








11037


----------



## General Electric

So nice Vancouver! Beautiful shots of the city and nature surrounding!


----------



## marlonbasman

nice photos specially the last set.


----------



## yansa

Interesting and nice impressions of the Ecology Center! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice set of photos!
Beautiful sky and trees!


----------



## capricorn2000

Gratteciel said:


> Very nice set of photos!
> Beautiful sky and trees!


thanks Roberto, have fun.

11111








11112








11113








11114








11115








11116








11117








11118








11119








11120


----------



## diddyD

Cool update.


----------



## pozayorker22

About Vancouver and Canada in general.
The only thing I can say is that it brings me incredible memories, the city itself is unique, diverse, different, it catches you and the Canadians are super friendly people, fun but above all tolerant and diverse.

You will always have my admiration Canada, to set the example that the world is global and that Vancouver is your best example.

XOXO


----------



## yansa

Very nice updates, capricorn! kay:

Love your pic of Lion's Gate Bridge (11102) and the blossoms under the deep blue sky (11110)!


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thanks, thanks, thanks guys^^



pozayorker22 said:


> The only thing I can say is that it brings me incredible memories, the city itself is unique, diverse, different, it catches you and the Canadians are super friendly people, fun but above all tolerant and diverse.
> You will always have my admiration Canada, to set the example that the world is global and that Vancouver is your best example.
> XOXO


I'm glad you've got a positive experience and good impressions on the city and its people. you're always welcome to come back and, have a fun day.
11121








11122








11123








11124








11125








11126








11127








11128








11129








11130


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## marlonbasman

grand photos specially the last set.


----------



## yansa

Very nice update, capricorn! kay:


----------



## capricorn2000

11131








11132








11133








11134








11135








11136








11137








11138








11139








11140


----------



## danmartin1985

lovely!, I like the invigorating weather....


----------



## yansa

Yes, interesting weather conditions, and very fine pics! kay:
I nearly can smell the hyacinths at last pic...


----------



## General Electric

Some beautiful building, and beautiful green space! Very nice pictures :applause:


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thanks guys for your lovely comments: danmartin - I like that word "invigorating"; Sylvia- I like hyacinths and planning to plant some in my backyard;General Electric - angree, and go out you all enjoy the nice weather, wherever you are.:cheers:

*Lynn Valley, District of North Vancouver*
11141








11142








11143








11144








11145








11146








11147








11148








11149








11150


----------



## yansa

capricorn2000 said:


> Sylvia- I like hyacinths and planning to plant some in my backyard;


Oh, nice to hear that, capricorn!  My mother has hyacinths in her garden,
and I every spring buy some white ones for my flat to enjoy the wonderful
blossoms and the scent. This year I bought several times - could not get
enough of that lovely natural "perfume". 

You show us a beautiful wood which at some spots is fairytale like -
so here:



capricorn2000 said:


> 11145


And breathtaking bridge!


----------



## capricorn2000

yansa said:


> You show us a beautiful wood which at some spots is fairytale like -
> so here:And breathtaking bridge!


It's really a nice feeling to get into a forested park, invigorating and there's a lot of fresh oxygen to breathe in 
and breathing out carbon dioxide for the trees.

11151








11152








11153








11154








11155








11156








11157








11158








11159








11160


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice new sets of photos, Capricorn.
Lynn Valley looks great!


----------



## openlyJane

Great pictures. Fantastic city, beautifully situated.


----------



## diddyD

A nice update.


----------



## yansa

Fine update! kay:


----------



## General Electric

Great shots kay:


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thank you'all, really appreciate that^^ 

*Going to Kitsilano*
12236








12237








12238








12239








12240








12241








12242








12243








12244








12245


----------



## capricorn2000

12246








12247








12248








12249








12250








12251








12252








12253








12254








12255


----------



## MilbertDavid

great photos, and lovely summer shots in the beach.


----------



## yansa

Wonderful beach impressions, capricorn, very relaxed atmosphere! kay:


----------



## diddyD

Gorgeous pics.


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thank you guys, love your comments^^

*Canada is celebrating her 150th in July 1 & 2 and here are some photos reflecting her multiculturalism.*

12256








12257








12258








12259








12260








12261








12262








12263








12264








12265


----------



## capricorn2000

12266








12267








12268








12269








12270








12271








12272








12273








12274








12275


----------



## yansa

Nice pics from the colourful parade, capricorn! kay:

Particularly love the owl costumes, the wonderful kimono of the last pic,
and this one with the sneakers :



capricorn2000 said:


> 12265


----------



## capricorn2000

yansa said:


> Nice pics from the colourful parade, capricorn! kay:
> 
> Particularly love the owl costumes, the wonderful kimono of the last pic,
> and this one with the sneakers :


I think in the last pic, she's not Japanese, so it's probably not a kimono but absolutely gorgeous.

12276 *Mexico is one of crowd's favorites*








12277








12278








12279








12280








12281








12282








12283








12284
*Ukraine - good looking group*








12285


----------



## yansa

Then perhaps it's a Chinese dress? Nevertheless, a wonderful piece... kay:
Thank you for Mexico and Ukraine, both lovely!


----------



## Benonie

Congrats Canada! Lovely pictures and pictures. 










^^ :cheers1:


----------



## MyGeorge

great, lovely parade....and colorful costumes.


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thanks again guys^^

12286








12287








12288








12289








12290








12291








12292








12293








12294








12295


----------



## capricorn2000

12296








12297








12298








12299








12300








12301








12302








12303








12304








12305


----------



## yansa

Very, very nice, capricorn! kay:


----------



## charliewong90

absolutely beautiful and it's pleasing to look at them photos....the parade is so colorful with different costumes.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wow very nice parade and pictures, Capricorn!
Congratulations Canada; Great country!


----------



## Why-Why

Very colourful! A (belated) Happy Canada Day to you, capricorn!


----------



## paul62

Love parades like these.


----------



## capricorn2000

^^again, I would like to thank everyone for dropping by, 
enjoy the warm weather and stay outdoor.^^

*At Kitsilano Beach*

12306








12307








12308








12309








12310








12311








12312








12313








12314








12315


----------



## yansa

Very nice impressions from happy leisure time at the water, capricorn! kay:


----------



## Romashka01

Many wonderful images! :applause:


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thanks again, I really am glad with all your comments.^^

12316








12317








12318








12319








12320








12321








12322








12323








12324








12325


----------



## yansa

Beautiful pics! :applause:


----------



## openlyJane

I imagine if you live in Vancouver - you must think that you’re in the best city in the world come summer-time.


----------



## diddyD

Gorgeous update.


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thanks again and have fun^^

12326








12327








12328








12329








12330


----------



## capricorn2000

12331








12332








12333








12334








12335








12336








12337








12338








12339








12340








12341








12342


----------



## Benonie

Lovely set of quality pictures! kay:


----------



## yansa

Love #3049, especially the last pic! kay:


----------



## capricorn2000

*Gastown on a sunny day*

12343








12344








12345








12346








12347








12348








12349








12350


----------



## capricorn2000

12351








12352








12353








12354








12355








12356








12357








12358








12359








12360


----------



## capricorn2000

12361








12362








12363








12364








12365








12366








12367








12368








12369








12370


----------



## openlyJane

Gas Town looks cool & characterful - with all of the trees.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## yansa

A very nice place to be! kay:


----------



## diddyD

A nice update.


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thanks great people, love your comments!^^

*A couple of blocks of SKID ROW in downtown Eastside.*
there are few buildings that are already gentrified and I think this will not stop.
12371








12372








12373








12374








12375








12376








12377








12378








12379








12380








12381








12382








12383








12384








12385


----------



## yansa

Very impressive pics...

(Skid Row... - also the name of a rock band, didn't know there was a
district with that name)


----------



## capricorn2000

Dr.Seltsam said:


> I sat in that cafe/restaurant three years ago, really nice memories! Vancouver is an amazing city! Thanks for sharing your photos! :cheers:


I'm glad to hear your nice memories and you're always welcome to come back.
Likewise, thank you all - such nice people - 

12446








12447








12448








12449








12450








12451








12452








12453








12454








12455


----------



## yansa

That shopping mall brings me into a good mood. 
Probably I would buy a mask.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Vancouver :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

yansa said:


> That shopping mall brings me into a good mood.
> Probably I would buy a mask.


those masks are carved my the First Nations, who are encouraged to show their arts and crafts and maintained their culture.

12456








12457








12458








12459








12460








12461








12462








12463








12464








12465


----------



## alexander2000

great photos, like the diversity of subjects.


----------



## yansa

Really, a nice place to be! 



capricorn2000 said:


> those masks are carved my the First Nations, who are encouraged to show their arts and crafts and maintained their culture.


I'm very interested in their history, their culture and their life today!

Are this Native American totem animals (at least some of them)?


capricorn2000 said:


> 12458


----------



## Harkonnen

Harbour Centre. It always reminds me of Neverending Story


----------



## diddyD

It looks very nice in Vancouver.


----------



## Eduarqui

Very good register of this clean and comfortable shopping district - clients can feel a good atmosphere to shop or only stroll and enjoy the view -, and this image catched my attention, because the buiding at right, background, looks like a miniature version of a famous vintage skyscraper in New York City, like a younger sister:



capricorn2000 said:


> 12415


(the vintage skyscraper I remembered is the Flatiron Building: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flatiron_Building )


----------



## General Electric

Nice views of great places. Beautiful sunny days


----------



## charliewong90

beautiful shots of a lovely city.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update, Capricorn!


----------



## capricorn2000

yansa said:


> I'm very interested in their history, their culture and their life today!
> Are this Native American totem animals (at least some of them)?


I don't have extensive knowledge about totems but I know they were carved to symbolize or commemorate cultural beliefs that recount familiar legends, clan lineages, or notable events and they may also serve as functional architectural features, welcome signs for village visitors, mortuary vessels for the remains of deceased ancestors, or as a means to publicly ridicule someone. 



Eduarqui said:


> . . . and this image catched my attention, because the buiding at right, background, looks like a miniature version of a famous vintage skyscraper in New York City, like a younger sister:
> (the vintage skyscraper I remembered is the Flatiron Building: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flatiron_Building )


Right, like this 











*This is the last set for Gastown and thanks all for your comments.*
12466








12467








12468








12469








12470








12471








12472








12473








12474








12475


----------



## MyGeorge

lovely, gastown is a beautiful heritage part of the city.


----------



## capricorn2000

*some shots of Pride Parade yesterday.*

12476 *the Mayor of Vancouver* holding the flag.








12477








12478








12479








12480








12481








12482








12483








12484








12485








12486


----------



## skylark

beautiful shots, like the old Gastown and the colorful pride parade.


----------



## marlonbasman

nice photos....like the varied shots.


----------



## yansa

Thank you for explaining about totems, capricorn!
Many nice shops in #3094, especially the mineral store would attract me. 

Haha, all thumbs up for the wonderful Mayor of Vancouver! kay:

This one is beautiful... I always think how much love and work was invested
in such richly decorated costumes...



capricorn2000 said:


> 12482


----------



## General Electric

Nice shots, very festive and colored :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thank you again guys/gals, really appreciate your comments.^^

the city is in smoke coming from all those forest fires up north. Notice, you can't see the mountains in the background, 
visibility zero. Situation is getting better though.
12487








12488








12489








12490








12491








12492








12493








12494








12495


----------



## General Electric

Thank to you for your beautiful pictures, dear Capricorn! Keep them coming in 2018, happy new year! 

And what an incredible courageous crowd splashing in cold water! :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

yansa said:


> Wonderful updates, Robert, great pics! :applause:
> Shortly I saw on TV a group of Austrian people who also swam in the icy water at the 1st of January. Would be nothing for me!
> I love the band! kay:
> The big one looks like an Irish Wolfhound, Empress Elisabeth (Sisi) had such dogs:


so they do it there as well? that's nice. Other places besides this is Vancouver's English Bay which had 1700 swimmers this year and with about a couple of thousands watchers, Delta City, Fort Langley and White Rock.
The band members, I'm assuming are Irish-Canadians 'cause they played some Irish music where few from the crowd danced Irish _jumping_ dance., and yes, that dog is absolutely an Irish Wolfhound..... thanks Silvia.



General Electric said:


> Thank to you for your beautiful pictures, dear Capricorn! Keep them coming in 2018, happy new year!
> And what an incredible courageous crowd splashing in cold water! :cheers:


Yeah, dipping in 6'C frigid water, and being there for a couple of hours with layers of clothings still made me shiver on my way home.

Likewise, thanks guys - *diddyD, Roman* - that little boy wearing a blue jacket was seriously watching the band playing -, *George, amigo Roberto* - thanks for hug/told my bro. & *danmartin*


----------



## capricorn2000

*Some random shots during the holidays.*

13216








13217








13218








13219








13220








13221








13222








13223








13224








13225


----------



## capricorn2000

13226








13227








13228








13229








13230








13231








13232








13233








13234








13235


----------



## yansa

capricorn2000 said:


> so they do it there as well? that's nice. Other places besides this is Vancouver's English Bay which had 1700 swimmers this year and with about a couple of thousands watchers, Delta City, Fort Langley and White Rock.
> The band members, I'm assuming are Irish-Canadians 'cause they played some Irish music where few from the crowd danced Irish _jumping_ dance., and yes, that dog is absolutely an Irish Wolfhound..... thanks Silvia.


Yes, they do New Years ice simming also in Austria. 
I'm freezing even when I only think of it!

Oh, that were Irish-Canadians... nice elderly gentlemen. kay:
I sometimes think of learning line dance, and I wonder if one of the roots
of this way to dance comes from the traditional Irish jumping dance -
there are similarities.

Nice updates again, Robert - I love the old skyscrapers as well as some of the new
ones you show with that beautiful reflections of other buildings! kay:


----------



## skylark

everything's beautiful., your photos are really pleasing to look at.


----------



## General Electric

I love the reflection on huge glass tower kay: and I'm surprised not to see snow!

Nice updates!


----------



## karlvan

beautiful, I like your photo set of the polar bear swim...daring!


----------



## madonnagirl

nice and amusing pictures in holiday time.


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thank you everyone for your kind comments - to *Silvia*,-I think line dancing was derived from the Irish dance step, *skylark, General Electric* - we had a snow fall last Dec 23 but followed by rain and we got none so far, *karlvan and madonnagirl* -thank you and I'm really glad for that.

13236








13237








13238








13239








13240








13241








13242








13243








13244








13245


----------



## capricorn2000

*
At False Creek on a sunny day -*
13246








13247








13248








13249








13250








13251








13252








13253








13254








13255


----------



## capricorn2000

13256








13257








13258








13259








13260








13261








13262








13263








13264








13265


----------



## yansa

Beautiful updates, Robert - I particularly love the pics from False Creek,
light, colours, reflections and that long cloud rolling in... kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

It is always a pleasure to see your fantastic photos, dear friend!


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice photo updates :cheers:


----------



## DWest

nice photos of the False Creek and the Polar Bear Swim...which is really a fun time.


----------



## alexander2000

nice, I love the usual beautiful photos that you keep on posting.
keep them coming pls.


----------



## capricorn2000

thanks folks for you nice comments/visits.

*Photos of old Vancouver at Sinclair Center* please bear with the low quality as I just used my cellphone.
13266 








13267








13268








13269








13270








13271








13272








13273








13274








13275


----------



## capricorn2000

13276








13277








13278








13279








13280








13281








13282








13283








13284








13285


----------



## yansa

Interesting pictures of old Vancouver and some phantastic reflections, Robert! kay:


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thanks Silvia 

13286








13287








13288








13289








13290








13291








13292








13293








13294








13295


----------



## capricorn2000

13296








13297








13298








13299








13300








13301








13302








13303








13304








13305


----------



## yansa

Fine update, very nice restaurant! kay:



capricorn2000 said:


> 13301


You have a good eye for shapes and details, Robert: Not everybody would
find this interesting angle for making a shot of this stairs...



capricorn2000 said:


> 13292


----------



## MyGeorge

nice and easy photos, and I specially like those old photographs that give old memories.


----------



## DaveF12

those are pleasing photos, specially those old buildings.


----------



## capricorn2000

yansa said:


> Fine update, very nice restaurant! kay:
> You have a good eye for shapes and details, Robert: Not everybody would
> find this interesting angle for making a shot of this stairs...


thanks for the compliment *Silvia*, I really appreciate that. Likewise, to *Dave & George*, thanks bros.

13306








13307








13308








13309








13310









13311 A piece of art









13312








13313








13314








13315








13316








13317


----------



## capricorn2000

13318








13119








13320








13321








13322








13323








13324








13325








13326








13327








13328








13329








13330


----------



## yansa

Nice pics of shops and galleries at night, beautiful reflection in the water,
and I particularly like this light-flooded, well-tended station! kay:



capricorn2000 said:


> 13307


----------



## skylark

nice specially the night shots.


----------



## capricorn2000

^^Thanks everyone and have a good day^^

13331








13332








13333








13334








13335








13336








13337








13338








13339








13340


----------



## capricorn2000

13341








13342








13343








13344








13345








13346








13347








13348








13349








13350


----------



## charliewong90

beautiful shots specially the old pictures of the city.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great recent sets, dear friend!
Definitely a cosmopolitan city and full of life.


----------



## madonnagirl

lovely shots and I particularly like the nostalgic photos of old Vancouver.kay:kay:


----------



## capricorn2000

thanks Charlie, my friend Roberto and Madonna for your nice comments..

*Deep Cove Village*

13351








13352








13353








13354








13355








13356








13357








13358








13359








13360


----------



## capricorn2000

*The former 2010 Winter Olympic Village (Vancouver)*

13361








13362








13363








13364








13365








13366








13367








13368








13369








13370


----------



## yansa

Especially like #3396, Robert, and here are two of my favourites kay:



capricorn2000 said:


> 13353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13354


----------



## MilbertDavid

beautiful! - like the shots of old photographs, and the polar bear swim as well.


----------



## charliewong90

very nice shots specially Deep Cove....:lovethem:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos also and from Vancouver


----------



## capricorn2000

yansa said:


> Especially like #3396, Robert, and here are two of my favourites kay:


I'm glad you like them and thanks *Silvia* for your regular visit and to *Milbert*, *Charlie* and* Chris* as well - for dropping by...have good day.

13371








13372








13373








13374








13375








13376








13377








13378








13379








13380


----------



## capricorn2000

13381








13382








13383








13384








13385








13386








13387








13388








13389








13390


----------



## Benonie

Great set ! The building in the distance reminds me of the Chateau Frontenac in Quebec:



>


----------



## alexander2000

beautiful = I like that shots of thin snow in the park.


----------



## yansa

So many beautiful reflections and light effects! kay:


----------



## capricorn2000

Benonie said:


> Great set ! The building in the distance reminds me of the Chateau Frontenac in Quebec:


yes similar, both have gabled roof and being managed by the same company.
thanks *Ben, Alexander and Silvia* for the visit.

*Chinese new year -*
13391








13392








13393








13394








13395








13396








13397








13398








13399








13400


----------



## capricorn2000

*Chinatown at dusk*

13401








13402








13403








13404








13405








13406








13407








13408








13409








13410


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Lovely pics from Chinese New Year, Robert! kay:
One of my favourites, these cute kids:



capricorn2000 said:


> 13395


----------



## Gratteciel

Fantastic updates, dear friend!
13387 What a beautiful skyscraper.


----------



## MyGeorge

nice shots - colorful Chinese new year.


----------



## General Electric

Gorgeous urban photography, great updates :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

Gratteciel said:


> Fantastic updates, dear friend!
> 13387 What a beautiful skyscraper.


That's the Trump International Hotel and Tower - a 63-storey, 187.8 meter mixed-use tower.
Anyways, thanks for the visit amigo Roberto, Chris, Silvia (those are my sister's grandkids), George and G E....and have a good day.

Shots I took yesterday of unusually thick snowfalls in February in my neighborhood and downtown area.
13411








13412








13413








13414








13415








13416








13417








13418








13419








13420


----------



## capricorn2000

13421








13422








13423








13424








13425








13426








13427








13428








13429








13430


----------



## capricorn2000

13431








13432








13433








13434








13435








13436








13437








13438








13439








13440


----------



## General Electric

Great views of the city under snow kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Ah, glad to see that you haven't missed out on the white stuff after all, capricorn! What would winter be without it.


----------



## yansa

Lovely pics of your neighbourhood under snow, dear Robert! kay:


----------



## Romashka01

Great shots!! 

(The last pic: homeless person wrapped in a sleeping bag? hno: )


----------



## capricorn2000

Romashka01 said:


> Great shots!!
> (The last pic: homeless person wrapped in a sleeping bag? hno: )


yes, I figure he's homeless either by choice or circumstance, because the first time I saw him there, he was with a (seemingly) wife and a baby and after that he sleeps there everynight. At one time he was shouting/cussing at the crowd who's waiting for the rides. The LCD displaying the number of minutes the buses arrive was ruined. His group receives more support from the government.
Anyways, thanks Roman, Silvia, Nick and G E - and have a nice day.

13441 *The Vancouver City Hall*








13442








13443








13444








13445








13446








13447








13448








13449








13450


----------



## capricorn2000

13511








13512








13513








13514








13515









13516 *Scheduled to be demolished -*








13517








13518








13519








13520


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Great sets, I love the 3441/1 view, with the nice building close the street. North-american style


----------



## openlyJane

Great journalistic style photography. I love the little glimpses you get of water at the end of streets.


----------



## madonnagirl

nice downtown shots....lively street scenes.


----------



## yansa

Very good, spontaneous pics, Robert! kay:
I particularly love this one, it has a special light and atmosphere:



capricorn2000 said:


> 13504


----------



## Eduarqui

We feel the style of north american cities in your photographs - they could be used as storyboards for many films


----------



## Benonie

Cool shots! 



capricorn2000 said:


> 13516 *Scheduled to be demolished -*


To be replaced by another high rise?


----------



## capricorn2000

General Electric said:


> Great sets, I love the 3441/1 view, with the nice building close the street. North-american style


that's the only multi-story art deco here and has been a location shooting for some movies/tv series.



openlyJane said:


> Great journalistic style photography. I love the little glimpses you get of water at the end of streets.


wow! that's flattering Jane, anyways, thanks for that and I do remember you like glimpses of water at the end of streets.



yansa said:


> Very good, spontaneous pics, Robert! kay:
> I particularly love this one, it has a special light and atmosphere:


thanks Silvia, I really appreciate your being appreciative and very good at description.



Eduarqui said:


> We feel the style of north american cities in your photographs - they could be used as storyboards for many films


thanks for that compliment Eduardo, on the other hand actually Vancity has the epithet of being Hollywood North as they come here to shoot movies/tv series due to low cost of production, lots of talents and nice places.



Bnonie said:


> Cool shots!
> To be replaced by another high rise?


actually that's a 42 stories hotel with a revolving resto built in 1973 and will be replaced by 2 shorter residential buildings.

*These were taken with my cell phone so please excuse the low quality.*

13521








13522








13523








13524








13525








13526








13527








13528








13529








13530


----------



## capricorn2000

13531








13532








13533








13534








13535








13536








13537








13538








13539








13540


----------



## capricorn2000

13541








13542 this block is fully gentrified








13543








13544








13545








13546








13547 kids learning how to ice skate.








13548








13549 the scenario when marijuana is legalized and other drugs are tolerated.








13550


----------



## yansa

Great pics that show every aspect of the city, at every kind of weather! kay:

Beautiful, the bromeliads in front of the lightened skyscrapers:



capricorn2000 said:


> 13521


And this is another one of my favourites, Robert!



capricorn2000 said:


> 13532


----------



## General Electric

capricorn2000 said:


> that's the only multi-story art deco here and has been a location shooting for some movies/tv series.


Interesting, thank you!




capricorn2000 said:


> 13527


kay: Nice shot and infrastructure!


kay: It's a first time I see a Ice rink for kids with reduced dimensions! Here in Europe kids (less ten years old) learn hockey playing on a third of the ice rink, in the width.


capricorn2000 said:


> 13547 kids learning how to ice skate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13548


----------



## DWest

beautiful photos specially those street scenes with people.


----------



## alexander2000

lovely shots of a nice city.


----------



## capricorn2000

General Electric said:


> kay: It's a first time I see a Ice rink for kids with reduced dimensions! Here in Europe kids (less ten years old) learn hockey playing on a third of the ice rink, in the width.


Well. I think there's a time alloted for kids and for adult hockey playing and for ice skating as well. and in summertime, this will be used for other sports.
Thanks *G E, Silvia, DWest and Alexander* for your beautiful comments...

13551








13552








13553








13554








13555








13556








13557








13558








13559








13560


----------



## capricorn2000

13561








13562








13563








13564








13565








13566








13567








13568








13569








13570


----------



## spongeg

This big Boxy with the blue stripe is Vancouver Film Studios, any fans of Fringe might like to know that was the studio home used for the TV series, sometimes they would turn the parking lot into a hospital lobby or whatever lol



>


----------



## Eduarqui

This is a cityscape we can find in Rio too, mainly in South Zone, the touristic area with beaches:



capricorn2000 said:


> 13561


Is this beautiful house (well, it looks like a house for me) protected from demolition, considered historic landmark? Do you know what exists in this building today? Guess it isn't used as residence, am I right?


----------



## Why-Why

Interesting cityscapes, capricorn. From what I hear about Vancouver real estate, that modest blue house with the flag outside is probably worth a king's ransom!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Vancouver; all photos seems OK  :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

capricorn2000 said:


> this is what I got from "postimage" the upload host that I'm using thru Greg (TallerBetter) this site admin -
> 
> *postimg.ORG domain is locked by Registry, no prior notice.
> While we hope to resolve the issue, we chose postimg.CC as our new home.
> Please update codes embedded in your websites. *
> 
> I checked some discussion sites and the users like me are really disappointed and haven't figured out
> yet how to update or convert the extension "org" to "cc".
> so I may wait and see if ever there will come up a way to do this.
> I reuploaded 20 photos but this is a big work to redo.
> I'm really not happy about this but anyways thanks Silvia and enjoy your springtime.


I feel so sorry for you (and Eduarqui too)...

It also happened to me to have to reload all my images on a new host ... There I see that all your images have been erased on website, it is even worse. :storm:

I hope it does not demotivate you too much to share your beautiful photos :hug:


----------



## Why-Why

I too had to reconstruct my entire thread when Photobucket shut me down, capricorn, so I know how you feel. I do hope you can resolve the issue with your current host, but failing that, I hope you can migrate to a more reliable platform (if such a thing exists--I went to Flickr--so far so good) and you'll continue to post your lovely images here regularly.


----------



## Gratteciel

Your spring photos are wonderful!
I am sorry to hear about your technical problems with postimage, dear friend. hno:


----------



## capricorn2000

when I checked my threads this morning, all the photos are back. Well thanks everyone for your moral supports, nice and encouraging comments, visits and likes  to Silvia, Chris, G E, Lady Jane, Eduardo, Nick, Igor and friend Roberto and to the rest who I failed to mention, and likewise, to Greg and Jan.

13671








13672








13673








13674








13675








13676








13677








13678








13679








13680


----------



## capricorn2000

13681








13682








13683








13684








13685








13686








13687








13688








13689








13690


----------



## yansa

capricorn2000 said:


> when I checked my threads this morning, all the photos are back. Well thanks everyone for your moral supports, nice and encouraging comments, visits and likes  to Silvia, Chris, G E, Lady Jane, Eduardo, Nick, Igor and friend Roberto and to the rest who I failed to mention, and likewise, to Greg and Jan.


Happy to hear that all your photos have returned, Robert !! kay: :banana:
And nice new ones here, like this pigeon in flight, and the pic with art,
blossoms and skyscrapers:


13673









13676








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Eduarqui

Glad to see your images are back to joy our hearts, and I loved the tonality of colors above


----------



## danmartin1985

beautiful city in springtime....lovely flowers.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great new set, dear friend!
It's good that you recovered your photos.


----------



## madonnagirl

great photos, beautiful city.


----------



## capricorn2000

yansa said:


> Happy to hear that all your photos have returned, Robert !! kay: :banana:
> And nice new ones here, like this pigeon in flight, and the pic with art,
> blossoms and skyscrapers:


thanks Silvia, I really appreciate your being nice and caring.


Eduarqui said:


> Glad to see your images are back to joy our hearts, and I loved the tonality of colors above


I'm very glad as well Eduardo and thanks for your nice comment.


Gratteciel said:


> Great new set, dear friend!
> It's good that you recovered your photos.


I woke up one morning and Just saw my photos back and I really feel so good,
thanks for such a good friend Roberto....
Also, thanks to danmartin and madonna for your nice comments and regular visits........enjoy the springtime 'cause there's only one spring 2018 !:cheers:

13677








13678








13679








13680








13681








13682








13683








13684








13685


----------



## capricorn2000

13686








13687








13688








13689








13690








13691








13692








13693








13694








13695


----------



## Eduarqui

I enjoy very much vintage skyscrapers like this:



capricorn2000 said:


> 13688


----------



## yansa

Chinatown always is nice! 
And it must be great to live in a city with snowy mountains that can be seen
from the streets! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Once more great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

Eduarqui said:


> I enjoy very much vintage skyscrapers like this:


me too, Eduardo, and at one point that building enjoyed the title of "the tallest building in Canada"



yansa said:


> Chinatown always is nice!
> And it must be great to live in a city with snowy mountains that can be seen
> from the streets! kay:


I agree with you Silvia, and just drive a few kilometers and you're either in forested parks, a beach or up the mountains.
anyways, thank you and to everyone and go out and enjoy life.

13696








13697








13698








13699








13700








13701








13702








13703








13704








13705


----------



## capricorn2000

13706








13707








13708








13709








13710








13711








13712








13713








13714








13715


----------



## General Electric

Great shots, my favorite is 13685 :applause:


----------



## Why-Why

Thanks for the reminder about the uniqueness of each springtime, capricorn! You're way ahead of us this year, but we'll get there eventually. My favourite is #13702, skyscrapers growing from a bed of yellow tulips.


----------



## yansa

capricorn2000 said:


> Thanks *Silvia* for your nice impression/observation, and for sure, there's no dull moments with you, we can talk anything under the sun and that's nice.
> Regarding that man who's panhandling, you might be right he has retrocollis OR, he's acting out for sympathy and loose coins. I think people with big health issues or disabled are well maintained by the government. I didn't come close to him as some people in the photo were staring at me not nicely.


It's always nice to have a little talk between the photos, Robert. 
Coming to that man: I'm sure if he really would deceive for coins he would
choose any other disease, but not Retrocollis - it's to painful, even if it's
only "played". Nobody could play this for hours, he would give up earlier... 



*
Very nice updates again, and here are some of my favourites.
You are a good observer and can make a great pic also from things that others
would see as "not spectacular", like this rock and wood with some simple
flowers - very beautiful!



13954








13955







[/QUOTE]





capricorn2000 said:


> *At Jericho Beach yesterday -*
> 
> 13956


----------



## skylark

wonderful shots of a beautiful city.


----------



## capricorn2000

I'm sorry guys for the delayed response - 



Eduarqui said:


> I remember very old photographs showing tree trunks floating in the bay and rivers near Vancouver, and you recent update brought me back the impression of a community close to land kay:


I remebered that but I don't exactly know the purpose- maybe to toughen the wood more?



Gratteciel said:


> Very nice new sets, dear friend!


thanks my friend for that compliments.



blackfire1624 said:


> Nice photos of Vancouver, love that city.





diddyD said:


> Very nice last pics.





falp6 said:


> Great updates! I loved this picture, with the skyline and ducks kay:





skylark said:


> wonderful shots of a beautiful city.


*I'm glad guys for being nice and appreciative - blackfire, diddyD, falp6 & skylark - thanks and have good day.
*


yansa said:


> It's always nice to have a little talk between the photos, Robert.
> Coming to that man: I'm sure if he really would deceive for coins he would
> choose any other disease, but not Retrocollis - it's to painful, even if it's
> only "played". Nobody could play this for hours, he would give up earlier...
> 
> *I think you're right. I saw him again after a couple of days and he was sober*
> 
> *
> Very nice updates again, and here are some of my favourites.
> You are a good observer and can make a great pic also from things that others
> would see as "not spectacular", like this rock and wood with some simple
> flowers - very beautiful!
> 
> *Yes, I find beauty in simple and natural - thanks Silvia for that compliments. and enjoy the nice weather.*
> 
> 13954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13955


[/QUOTE]


----------



## capricorn2000

13966








13967








13968








13969








13970








13971








13972








13973








13974








13975


----------



## capricorn2000

The *Marine Building* is one of the most iconic buildings in Vancouver and listed among the best Art Deco buildings in the world. 
Completed in 1930, it has a height of 97.8 metres (321 ft) (22 floors) and was the tallest skyscraper in the city until 1939.

13976








13977








13978








13979








13980








13981








13982








13983








13984








13985


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Wonderful, Robert, both garden and building! kay:


----------



## charliewong90

beautiful shots,,,,,,great city.


----------



## Why-Why

Fabulous interior decor in the Marine Building!


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thank you guys - chris, Silvia, charlie and Nick for your nice comments...^^

13986








13987








13988








13989








13990








13991








13992








13993








13994








13995


----------



## capricorn2000

13996








13997








13998








13999








14000








14001








14002








14003








14004








14005








14006








14007








14008


----------



## capricorn2000

*Night market at Richmond*
14009








14010








14011








14012








14013








14014








14015


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates  :cheers:


----------



## yansa

I enjoyed your updates very much, Robert! kay:
The beautiful yellow/orange Escholtzia is the national flower of California
and one of my favourite flowers:





capricorn2000 said:


> 14007


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful and colorful new sets, dear Friend!


----------



## MyGeorge

beautiful photos, it's amusing to look at them.


----------



## Eduarqui

Great updates above: the Marine Building is fabulous, deserving all attention any time (enjoyed very much each detail), and the gardens everywhere are lovely (those decorative butterflies are very popular here too  ).



capricorn2000 said:


> I remebered that but I don't exactly know the purpose- maybe to toughen the wood more?


About this, guess that main function was to transport the wood easily, but you noted what can be other advantage.


----------



## karlvan

fantastic shots, my favorites are the flowers and the skyline.


----------



## AgoraGallery

Is Vancouver the least snowy major city in Canada?


----------



## wakka12

I remember being so happy to stumble upon that art deco gem when I visited..I think it was actually one of the first really well preserved art deco interiors Ive ever seen. Did vancouver used to have many more historical buildings, were they demolished? I know its a very young city though


----------



## capricorn2000

^^thank you all for your nice comments: *@ nick*- i've noticed there are more street art at lower Main and I think there is a kind of competition here as per my brother.*@ Silvia* -I always like your comments as they are laced with your personal and honest descriptive impressions complete with your inclusion of your favorite photos. *@ Danmartin & Madonna* - I like both of you for you regular visits/likes and that gladdens me. *to my friend Roberto* - I like your more descriptive notes for every set of photos -and I intend to check that Quebecois cafe for its new art display(if ever) and try the other foods they offer like poutine. *@Jane* - I like your short and terse comments but nice and you've expressed it all. *@Dwest, charliewong & alexander* - thank you guys for your nice comments and regular visits - and may you all have a nice day....enjoying the heat and color of summer..^^


----------



## capricorn2000

*Some old school corporate offices in downtown Van.*

14076








14077








14078








14079








14080








14081








14082








14083








14084


----------



## capricorn2000

14085








14086








14087








14088








14089








14090








14091








14092








14093








14094








14095


----------



## capricorn2000

14096








14097








14098








14099









14100 *City of North Vancouver*








14101








14102








14103








14104








14105


----------



## yansa

Robert, you have a good hand for the upright format (14082, 14094...).
I'm always a little bit struggling with this format and often not content with
my results. 
And you make wonderful flower pics (14087, 14089...)! kay:


Lovely lamps! Art Deco?




capricorn2000 said:


> 14084



Vancouver, wonderful situated between the sea and the rough mountains! 




capricorn2000 said:


> 14100 *City of North Vancouver*


----------



## MyGeorge

wonderful photos. specifically shots # 14082 - how did you do that, why the car is just half?


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update, dear friend!
One of my favorite photos is the beautiful cruise (Noordam) next to the pier.


----------



## DaveF12

fantastic! I love the varied subject matter and the colors as well. keep them coming.


----------



## skylark

wonderful sights and colors - I love the varied collection of photos.


----------



## capricorn2000

yansa said:


> Robert, you have a good hand for the upright format (14082, 14094...).
> I'm always a little bit struggling with this format and often not content with
> my results.
> And you make wonderful flower pics (14087, 14089...)! kay:
> 
> *thanks for that compliments, Silvia, I'm elated.*
> 
> Lovely lamps! Art Deco?
> 
> *For sure and I think they're called Tiffany lamps?*
> 
> Vancouver, wonderful situated between the sea and the rough mountains!





MyGeorge said:


> wonderful photos. specifically shots # 14082 - how did you do that, why the car is just half?


I noticed that George, and I don't know what happened why the front part of the car is missing and I can't do that again....thanks anyways.



Gratteciel said:


> Great update, dear friend!
> One of my favorite photos is the beautiful cruise (Noordam) next to the pier.


yeah my friend, it's a huge Dutch cruise ship. gracias...

Thanks everyone, thanks *Dave and skylark*, I really enjoy reading your nice comments and feel free to check my photos....and have a good day to all.


----------



## capricorn2000

14106








14107








14108








14109








14110








14111








14112








14113








14114








14115


----------



## capricorn2000

14116








14117








14118








14119








14120








14121








14122








14123








14124








14125


----------



## madonnagirl

fantastic photo sets - that street is kinda of vibrant with nice street art.


----------



## yansa

You for sure are right with the Tiffany lamps, Robert, thank you for reminding
me of the name! 
Great new street shots, and the meal is so tempting!


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

thank you for visiting -* @ Madonna* - the street art are actually a competition and it was wrapped up last week-end in part of Main Street with too many people in attendance including some artists who were still painting on the asphalted car park with music, food/some-other-items stalls.
@* Silvia*, you're welcome and that meal was my 3rd time to try Quebecois food style of cooking. Likewise, thanks for the nice comment.
*@ Chris* - thanks for your constant visit and I really appreciate that...have fun to all of you guys.

*Italian day in the early part of June at Commercial Drive (Vancouver's Little Italy)*

14126








14127








14128








14129








14130








14131








14132








14133


----------



## capricorn2000

14134








14135








14136








14137








14138








14139








14140








14141


----------



## capricorn2000

14142








14143








14144








14145








14146








14147








14148








14149


----------



## Yellow Fever

Very nice photos on the Italian Day.  Must be full of people on Commercial Dr.


----------



## MilbertDavid

great photo collection, nice shots of the Italian day....lots of foods around.


----------



## marlonbasman

everything's beautiful and they're really pleasing and bring joy to my heart.


----------



## danmartin1985

nice photos indeed, I like the varied composition.


----------



## alexander2000

beautiful updates....I love the animals shots.


----------



## DWest

wonderful photos, I like the shots of the animals...so tamed.


----------



## charliewong90

beautiful!, I like everything specially the street art,,,,
thanks for sharing.


----------



## DaveF12

nice! My favorites are the animals, the concerts and the street art.:applause::banana2:


----------



## capricorn2000

Sorry for the late response but I have to thank you all for your visits and nice comments.



yansa said:


> Thank you, Robert!
> Wonderful update again, Robert! :applause:
> So many nice murals and reflections in shop windows, and I especially like
> this building, beautiful lower part with the wood:


Thank you as well Silvia for that kind comments and I like your impressions on some photos.


Yellow Fever said:


> Love those old classic cars, I could spend hours looking at them.


yeah, me too, and I even imagined how was it to own those cars in those years.


Why-Why said:


> Love that street art, especially the Flower Shoppe!


I was kind of surprise why there are many street art in that area and I learned that it was a competition and the awarding was done last month.
Thanks guys - to Chris, Marlon, Danmartin, Alexander, DWest, Charliewong & Dave for your nice comments and impressions and have all a nice day/night.


----------



## capricorn2000

*These photos were taken several years from the Look-out but worth looking at them as the first uploadings were already deleted...*

17261








17262








17263








17264








17265








17266








17267








17268








17269








17270


----------



## capricorn2000

17271








17272








17273








17274








17275








17276








17277








17278








17279








17280








17281








17282


----------



## capricorn2000

17283








17284








17285








17286








17287








17288








17289









17290 *The Look-Out*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

lol



>


----------



## yansa

So many great impressions...
I particularly love this one, Robert - the harbour scene with the snowy white
mountains looking out from far... kay:





capricorn2000 said:


> 17270



Safety first !! :lol: :lol:
Thank you for this fabulous pic - it brought a smile into my day. 





capricorn2000 said:


> 17280


----------



## alexander2000

beautiful shots taken from the lookout... I particularly like the night shots.


----------



## MilbertDavid

nice! I like the shots from that Lookout.


----------



## madonnagirl

beautiful last set of photos.


----------



## capricorn2000

thanks everyone, to *Skopje & Silvia* for your nice comments, to *Alexander, Melbert and* *Madonna* as well, I appreciate your coming here and you're all really nice people...have a nice day.

17291








17292








17293








17394








17395








17396








17397








17398


----------



## capricorn2000

*At Granville Island*
17399








17400








17401








17402








17403








17404








17405








17406


----------



## openlyJane

Some fabulous imagery from Vancouver - and very atmospheric now that the nights are drawing in.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Vancouver once again


----------



## Yellow Fever

Love the steak and lobster meal, yummy!


----------



## capricorn2000

yansa said:


> Your Autumn colours are more intense than ours, Robert.
> It's always a joy to look in here - so many phantastic shots!
> Great views, atmospheric mountain pics - and healthy food, as it seems  -
> I like that! Is this a Greek Salad at the right side?
> Love the pic with the little elderly lady crossing that parking place...


It's a joy for me to bring joy to you by looking at my pics *Silvia*
and yes, that's a Greek salad and that's a surprise birthday celeb for my sister.
Thanks as well to *YF, Nick, George & skylark* and have all a good one.

*Some old photos at Grouse Mt Resort -*

17466








17467








17468








17469








17470








17471








17472








17473








17474


----------



## capricorn2000

17486








17487








17488








17489








17490








17491








17492








17493








17494








17495


----------



## yansa

Such nice old pictures from the early days of skiing, Robert! kay:



capricorn2000 said:


> 17466



And what a fabulous collection of pics showing people in great costumes! 
Just one of many favourites:



capricorn2000 said:


> 17492


The very last pic of your update also is cool! kay:
I wish you a fine day, Robert!


----------



## diddyD

A very nice collection.


----------



## falp6

capricorn2000 said:


> 17486
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17487


I found very interesting this pic. I looks like the old pictures of Las Vegas. 

Thanks for share kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Love those Halloween costumes.

I went up to the Grouse Mtn only once since moved to Vancouver, may be its time to visit again.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful and very... very interesting update, dear friend!


----------



## DWest

nice shots of those old photos and fantastic Halloween costumes.


----------



## capricorn2000

yansa said:


> Such nice old pictures from the early days of skiing, Robert! kay:
> And what a fabulous collection of pics showing people in great costumes!
> Just one of many favourites:
> The very last pic of your update also is cool! kay:
> I wish you a fine day, Robert!


Thanks Silvia for your nice impressisons and it really gladdens me....
it's really a nice feeling to show one's photos and be appreciated and at the time looking at another one's photos and to be appreciative...



falp6 said:


> I found very interesting this pic. I looks like the old pictures of Las Vegas.
> Thanks for share kay:


you might be thinking about the old casino strip which is the Fremont Street?
I love that area and thanks bro.

*Thanks likewise to the rest - diddyD, YF, my friend Roberto and DWest---have all a grand Halloween!!!*

*a family halloween -*

17496








17497








17498








17499








17500








17501








17502








17503








17504








17505


----------



## Why-Why

Love those family Halloween shots, especially the first one! And I like the green-eyed baby shot too.


----------



## yansa

capricorn2000 said:


> Thanks Silvia for your nice impressisons and it really gladdens me....
> it's really a nice feeling to show one's photos and be appreciated and at the time looking at another one's photos and to be appreciative...


I feel the same, Robert: To give and to take, in a good balance... kay:


So many nice pics, but with this one you could win a prize!  :applause: 




capricorn2000 said:


> 17500


----------



## skylark

those are fantastic photos of people in Halloween costumes
and I particularly like this shot, nice response of the baby.



capricorn2000 said:


>


----------



## madonnagirl

beautiful shots - like those old photos of kids in ski outfits, the city from above and those people in Halloween costumes...


----------



## danmartin1985

lovely shots. Oh, those babies are really cute.


----------



## charliewong90

beautiful shots specially the people in costumes.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great pictures!


----------



## Yellow Fever

Cute baby girl!


----------



## Taller Better

Great Hallowe'en photos! :yes:


----------



## capricorn2000

Thanks *Nick and Silvia* - I too love that green-eyed baby with light green bonnet and a green printed sweater with dark green jacket of the mom, to *skylark,madonna, danmartin*, *charliewong, my dear friend Roberto & YF* - thanks and it's encouraging to take photos of those cute, smiling babies and young boys, and lastly to *TB* - thanks for your visit and have everyone a nice autumn day.

17506








17507








17508








17509








17510








17511








17512








17513








17514








17515


----------



## capricorn2000

*Some atmospheric shots -*

17516








17517








17518








17519








17520








17521








17522








17523








17524








17525


----------



## capricorn2000

17526 *The Vancouver City Hall*









17527 *My favorite seafood resto*








17528








17529








17530








17531








17532








17533








17534








17535


----------



## Yellow Fever

Nice dinner! kay:


----------



## Romashka01

Just loved this one
kay:


----------



## karlvan

wonderful photos, like the colors of falls and those Halloween costumes.


----------



## MyGeorge

beautiful! can't ask for more.


----------



## marlonbasman

lovely! fall's a favorite season - like the colors of autumn leaves.


----------



## yansa

Hundreds of favourites...  The colourful trees, also colourful street shots,
phantastic meals, really good Halloween decoration in that lawn in front of
the house, and many more! :applause:
I enjoyed your pics so much, thank you, Robert!


----------



## MilbertDavid

beautiful! nice to see the changing colors of the changing seasons.


----------



## Why-Why

Nice to see atmospheric rain shots, and loved that Halloween-decorated gothic front yard!


----------



## Gratteciel

Fantastic update, dear Friend!
Ans... wow, those red trees are very beautiful!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## DaveF12

beautiful! looking at the colors of the season is pleasurable.


----------



## alexander2000

grand, love all your update photos.....


----------



## capricorn2000

Thank you everyone and I'm loving your comments - to Hung, Roman, Karl, George, Marlon, Silvia, Milbert, Nick, my friend Roberto, Chris, Dave & Alexander- enjoy the christmas season!

17536








17537








17538








17539








17540








17541








17542








17543








17544








17545


----------



## Taller Better

Love all the Christmas displays.. Merry Christmas!!


----------



## capricorn2000

17546








17547








17548








17549








17550








17551








17552








17553








17554








17555


----------



## Yellow Fever

Nice Christmas displays.


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful Christmas atmosphere and great photos, dear friend.


----------



## yansa

Cute and creative Christmas displays, Robert - I love them! kay:
Have a nice time! Only two more weeks until Christmas...


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again; well done :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

Merry Christmas to you too and best wishes from Lviv!


----------



## alexander2000

lovely shots, waiting for more - Capricorn, please update.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Every time when I see this color, the first thing comes to my mind is the Saskatchewan Roughriders football team. I used to live in Regina and my heart remains green.


----------



## capricorn2000

thanks guys, sorry for the late update - to Chris, Roman, Alexander and @ Hung - do you watch the Canadian football play between BC Lions and Roughriders?

2-day snowfalls this winter -

17620








17621








17622








17623








17624








17625








17626








17627


----------



## capricorn2000

17628








17629








17630








17631








17632








17633








17634








17635








17636


----------



## capricorn2000

17637








17638








17639








17640








17641








17642








17643








17644








17645


----------



## Yellow Fever

Pretty snowy Vancouver pics.




capricorn2000 said:


> Hung - do you watch the Canadian football play between BC Lions and Roughriders?


Yeah but I never can sit still to watch the whole game, I usually watch the game a little then switch to other stations then back to game and of course I always cheer for the Riders even I'm living in Vancouver now.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful update!
You live in a great city, dear Friend!


----------



## yansa

Lovely updates from snow in Vancouver, Robert! :applause:
Enjoy it as long as you have one! 


capricorn2000 said:


> 17625





capricorn2000 said:


> 17634


----------



## capricorn2000

thanks guys -Hung, my friend Roberto and Silvia and the rest of fellow forumers -


*Driving down to Seattle on a sunny morning in February...*

17646








17647








17648








17649








17650








17651








17652








17653








17654








17655








17656








17657


----------



## capricorn2000

*Taken on a rainy day yesterday -*

17658








17659








17660








17661








17662








17663








17664








17665


----------



## capricorn2000

17666








17667








17668








17669








17670








17671








17672








17673








17674








17675


----------



## capricorn2000

17676








17677








17678








17679








17680








17681








17682


----------



## danmartin1985

nice photos of the city in rain and snow.


----------



## yansa

Very nice rainy day impressions, Robert! :applause:
Where have you been so long? I missed you.
Some friends are not longer here in the forum.
I'm happy about every single one who comes back.


----------



## capricorn2000

yansa said:


> Very nice rainy day impressions, Robert! :applause:
> Where have you been so long? I missed you.
> Some friends are not longer here in the forum.
> I'm happy about every single one who comes back.


Actually, I went to the Philippines from Dec 29 for 3+ weeks and because of the extreme temperature like very warm outside (+ pollution in the city) and cold inside (in hotel & house)with the AC on, I got kind of sick with cough and cold but I never had diarrhea which is one good thing but my feeling sick has still continued when I came back here. then I need another usb stick which I only bought a couple of days ago and a little frustrated with my new cam because I can get the lens to clear when I adjust for closer shots...sorry I'm still lazy to fix my photos but will upload them as soon as I'm done.
thanks anyway Silvia, and I also noticed that some fellow forumers friends are not active. I hope they'll come back.
Have a nice day and thanks again Silvia.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos


----------



## Gratteciel

Great to see you posting again, dear friend!


----------



## yansa

capricorn2000 said:


> Actually, I went to the Philippines from Dec 29 for 3+ weeks and because of the extreme temperature like very warm outside (+ pollution in the city) and cold inside (in hotel & house)with the AC on, I got kind of sick with cough and cold but I never had diarrhea which is one good thing but my feeling sick has still continued when I came back here. then I need another usb stick which I only bought a couple of days ago and a little frustrated with my new cam because I can get the lens to clear when I adjust for closer shots...sorry I'm still lazy to fix my photos but will upload them as soon as I'm done.
> thanks anyway Silvia, and I also noticed that some fellow forumers friends are not active. I hope they'll come back.
> Have a nice day and thanks again Silvia.


So I hope that all things will work out fine at last for you, Robert - particularly
I wish you good health! And like you I hope that all mates who are not active
at the moment will come back some day.


----------



## madonnagirl

beautiful update...nice city on rain or shine.


----------



## MyGeorge

wonderful shots....love them all.


----------



## openlyJane

Grrrrr! That weather is just the same as that outside of my window right now.......


----------



## MilbertDavid

beautiful despite the rain.


----------



## capricorn2000

yansa said:


> So I hope that all things will work out fine at last for you, Robert - particularly
> I wish you good health! And like you I hope that all mates who are not active
> at the moment will come back some day.


I'm just fine now and thanks for your thoughtful note Silvia, and yeah I wish too to see our good old forumers active again.



openlyJane said:


> Grrrrr! That weather is just the same as that outside of my window right now.......


I know Jane, and just the day before that rain and the day after, was warm and sunny and that climate change gave me a runny nose.

Thanks everyone for dropping by - to danmartin, christos, my friend Roberto, madonna, George & MilbertDavid...

Yesterday was warm and sunny and used my cell to capture some shots but not the best.

17683








17684








17685








17686








17687








17688








17689








17690








17691








17692


----------



## capricorn2000

17693








17694








17695








17696








17697








17698








17699








17700








17701








17702


----------



## capricorn2000

17703








17704








17705








17706








17707








17708








17709








17710








17711








17712


----------



## capricorn2000

17713








17714








17715








17716








17717








17718








17719








17720








17721








17722


----------



## marlonbasman

nice photos, and beautiful city in rain, sun or snow.


----------



## yansa

Nice updates, Robert, and this is my favourite shot:



capricorn2000 said:


> 17695


----------



## Gratteciel

Great new sets, dear friend!
Vancouver looks great!


----------



## skylark

beautiful photo update of a lovely city.


----------



## capricorn2000

Thank you, Silvia, my friend Roberto and skylark and the rest for checking this thread..have fun!


*Pitt Meadows* is a municipality which is still part of Metro Vancouver with a population of about 18.500 and about 50 kms 
(my personal estimate) east of downtown Vancouver.
Photos taken on the road to Pitt Meadows to attend a special occasion last Sunday March 24...

17723








17724








17725








17726








17727








17728








17729








17730








17731








17732


----------



## capricorn2000

17733








17734








17735








17736








17737








17738








17739








17740








17741








17742


----------



## capricorn2000

17743








17744








17745








17746








17747








17748








17749








17750








17751








17752


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, capricorn


----------



## DaveF12

wonderful shots specially the last photos - love the rural atmosphere.


----------



## yansa

The mountain range is great, Robert, and here are two more of my favourites kay:


capricorn2000 said:


> 17734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17740


----------



## alexander2000

beautiful. I love the feel of the countryside to hold a wedding.


----------



## christos-greece

We would like to see more... :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

Thanks and I really appreciate you all for dropping by -to *Christos, Dave and Alexande*r for your nice comments and for *Silvia* for always mice appreciative - have all fun and enjoy the beautiful weather wherever you are.

Still in Pitt Meadows

17753








17754








17755








17756








17757








17758








17759








17760


----------



## capricorn2000

17761








17762








17763








17764








17765








17766








17767








17768








17769








17770


----------



## capricorn2000

17771








17772








17773








17774








17775








17776








17777








17778








17779








17780








17781








17782








17783








17784


----------



## yansa

Some wonderful close-ups of plants and trees - thank you, Robert! kay:
And what a lovely wedding (and delicious food )!


----------



## charliewong90

beautiful, lovely place for a wedding - scenic, peaceful and romantic.


----------



## karlvan

lovely venue to hold a wedding, love the nature, he snow-covered mountains and the greens,
truly a perfect place!


----------



## MyGeorge

wow! an outdoor wedding ceremony in a cool natural setting!
it's great indeed, with the snow-covered mountains, the wild life, the manicured golf courses
and the lavish reception....:fiddle::applause:


----------



## capricorn2000

thank you Silvia - I really appreciate your nice comment, likewise, to Charlie Karlvan & George
and to all for your visit....have a nice day.


17785








17786








17787








17788








17789








17790








17791








17792








17793








17794








17795


----------



## capricorn2000

17796








17797








17798








17799








17800








17801








17802








17803








17804








17805


----------



## Why-Why

Spring hath definitely sprung in Vancouver ... feeling intense blossom envy here in Dundas.


----------



## madonnagirl

beautiful despite the changing weather.


----------



## capricorn2000

thanks Nick and Madonna,I really appreciate your nice comments.

17806








17807








17808








17809








17810








17811








17812








17813








17814








17815


----------



## capricorn2000

17816








17817








17818








17819








17820








17821








17822








17823








17824








17825


----------



## capricorn2000

17826








17827








17828








17829








17830








17831








17832








17833


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful update, dear friend.
Those white trees are very beautiful.
Definitely I would buy the brown coat in the shop window. :lol:
I send you a hug.


----------



## Why-Why

Beautiful springtime shots! All those blossom trees reminds one how much Vancouver looks westward across the Pacific.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice spring photos indeed :cheers:


----------



## DWest

nice shots, always a pleasure to look at your beautiful photos.


----------



## Eduarqui

Springtime there seems so calm, with these blossoming trees, and a good contrast with busy urban life


----------



## capricorn2000

Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful update, dear friend.
> Those white trees are very beautiful.
> Definitely I would buy the brown coat in the shop window. :lol:
> I send you a hug.


thanks for the hug my friend and yes the brown coat is nice but I also like the sporty black jacket...it's the time of the year 
when the cherries are in full bloom,
have a good day...


Why-Why said:


> Beautiful springtime shots! All those blossom trees reminds one how much Vancouver looks westward across the Pacific.


you might be thinking of the Far East Nick specially Japan which really celebrates
the coming of spring (sakura) 


christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice spring photos indeed :cheers:


thanks Christos for always be appreciative...have a good day.


DWest said:


> nice shots, always a pleasure to look at your beautiful photos.


nice compliment DWest and thanks for that.


Eduarqui said:


> Springtime there seems so calm, with these blossoming trees, and a good contrast with busy urban life


I'm glad Eduardo to hear from you, and yes there's that calmness when you get into that cluster of blossoms and feel like far from the city....
Have fun everybody and thanks!

17834








17835








17836








17837








17838








17839








17840


----------



## capricorn2000

17841








17842








17843








17844








17845








17846








17847








17848








17849








17850


----------



## capricorn2000

17851








17852








17853








17854








17855








17856








17857








17858








17859








17860


----------



## yansa

Especially loved your blossoming-tree-pics, Robert! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Robert  :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

What a beautiful city!
great pics, as usual, dear friend!


----------



## skylark

beautiful shots of springtime, cool and refreshing.


----------



## alexander2000

cool shots, love the cherry blossom set.


----------



## capricorn2000

Thank you guys - for the thumbs up *dear Silvia*, to *Christos* and my friend *Roberto* and likewise,
to *skylark and Alexander* - your nice comments really perk me up in such a sunny cool atmosphere.
And driving east from the city, about a hundred kms. to Chilliwack to see a tulip festival 
and this was about a couple of weeks ago....hope you enjoy it.

17861








17862








17863








17864








17865








17866








17867








17868








17869








17870


----------



## capricorn2000

17871








17872








17873








17874








17875








17876








17877








17878


----------



## capricorn2000

17879








17880








17881








17882








17883








17884









*The Daffodils*
17885








17886








17887








17888








17889


----------



## capricorn2000

Earlier shots from driving to Chilliwack
17890








17891








17892








17893








17894








17895








17896








17897








17898








17899








17900








17901








17902








17903


----------



## madonnagirl

beautiful! like the streets of the city and driving out to Chilliwack ,
it would be a wonderful feeling to be in the midst of those rows of tulips and daffodils.


----------



## yansa

Absolutely love your road pics, Robert, and your impressions from the Tulip Festival are dreamlike! :applause:


capricorn2000 said:


> 17882
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17883


----------



## danmartin1985

beautiful photo update...of course, my fave is the tulip festival...feeling like in Holland.


----------



## MyGeorge

lovely! I particularly like the tulips and daffodils photos and the snow-covered moutains.


----------



## DaveF12

wow! awesome - that's the beauty of springtime, the blossoms of tulips, cherries & daffodils.


----------



## Why-Why

Terrific double set ... tulips and road shots.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wow...Wonderful!
Thank you my friend!


----------



## capricorn2000

thanks everyone for your lovely comments - Madonna, Silvia, Danmartin, George, Dave, Nick and my friend Roberto....

17904








17905








17906








17907








17908








17909








17910








17911








17912








17913








17914








17915


----------



## capricorn2000

17916








17917








17918








17919








17920








17921








17922








17923








17924








17925


----------



## capricorn2000

17926








17927








17928








17929








17930








17931








17932








17933








17934








17935









*And to all the mothers in the world* -

17936


----------



## Why-Why

I love #17988, though I'd be happier if certain positions were reversed.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great new pictures, dear friend! I loved Dalí.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos, capricorn


----------



## marlonbasman

wonderful photos, nice weather too.


----------



## capricorn2000

yansa said:


> These street scenes are among my favourites, Robert. kay:


I like those too *Silvia*, my kind of paintings I want to collect if I have the chance. Thanks as well to *Madonna, diddyD, Nick* - I think you can reverse it any way you want, don't you think Nick? my friend *Roberto* - a surprise to see that Dali in a small park however temporarily, *Chris & **MarlonBasman* - thanks guys for your visits/comments and ....have a nice, wonderful day.

17996








17997








17998








17999








18000








18001








18002








18003








18004








18005


----------



## capricorn2000

18006








18007








18008








18009








18010








18011








18012








18013








18014








18015


----------



## MyGeorge

beautiful photo collection, like the last one - a nice panorama.


----------



## DaveF12

nice photo update.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update, dear friend!


----------



## yansa

Very nice update, Robert - here are two of many favourites! kay:



capricorn2000 said:


> 17999





capricorn2000 said:


> 18015


----------

